# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  دعوة لكتابة خاطرة من سطر وااااااااحد ....

## جيهان محمد على

هل بإستطاعة أحدنا حبس فرحه في  سطر ..
وإختزال دمعته وألمه في سطر  ؟
هل تملك القدرة على فعل ذلك  ؟

ما رأيكم لو حاولنا  
!!!!!!!!!




 :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يكن لى حياة أبداً بدونك 
ومعك .... أصبحتُ ميتة 
!!!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحتاجك 

بقدر حاجتى للأنفاس 
ولدفقة الإحساس
وللهروب من شرور الناس
***************

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

يـا ........




هـــل لــى




بفنجــان قهــوه





انـت سكـرهــا ؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*






*
*يبدو أنى سأرتشفها وحيده

*


*ومع كل رشفه تتزايد


الإستفهامات

*

*وأخشى أن يمر الوقت وأظل أحتسيها


وحيده*

*محاطه بجدران غرفتى الصماء

*

*إذن سأحتسيها 


وحيده*

*ولكن*

*ممتلئــة بــك*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*





يؤلمنى الحنين

وتنفجر الصرخات بداخلى


أين أنت
* 


* 


ما أقسى نكهتها 

و أنت لست معى


لا أعلم كيف سأتعود على إرتشافها دونك



**أنتظرك* 




*.

*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*بالفعل أحتسيتها


وصرت أحدثك وانا أرتشفها بحديث القلوب








أضعها بين يدى* 


*وأهمس بأنفاس الشوق
**
* 

*أفتقـــــدك*


 




*.

*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

فكره جميله غاليتى جيهان

ويسعدنى ان اشاركك

تحياتى


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*لطالما أُعجبنا بأقوال مأثورة سمعناها هنا أو قرأناها هناك*
*وتأثرنا بها وأثّرت فينا*

*وموضوعك يا جيهان فرصة هائلة*
*لكتابة ما يجيش بداخلنا من أفكار*
*تظهر اتجاهاتنا ومبادئنا في الحياة*
**

*أفكار ومشاعر طبعاً*
*بس أنتي عارفاني*
*ليا في الأفكار بس*
 :1: 



*وإليكي مبدأي في الحياة يا ستي*




*قد أعيش أو لا أعيش*
*ولكن بالتأكيد أني لن أموت*

**


*.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رائعة الفكرة يا جيهان 
*
عندما تغمض عينيك فلا ترى أي صورة..فاعلم أنك حتما خارج الكادر *   :f:

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

*جميلة الفكرة جدا  جزيتى خيرا عليها*

*أَأُحبنى لتلك الدرجة أم فقط أدمنت نفسي!!؟*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*أحتــاجك ....*



*لأنــك مـاعلمتنــنى أحتـــاج لغيـــرك*












*.*

----------


## اليمامة

فكرة خلاقة يا جيهان..اشكرك لانك هكذا رفعتى عنى بعض الهواجس..المشاعر..وكلها خواطرنا

*اتركنى مخبوءة فى عينيك...خذنى الى ابعد نقطة على كتفيك..فاننى بين يديك امراة تتدفق حبا حين تلقى الامان بين ساعديك.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة .... بنت مصرية  :f: 

حقاً وجودك وتفاعلك الرائع فى الموضوع أسعدونى كل السعادة 
أتمنى دوام التواصل وان تسعدينا دوما بخواطرك القصيرة جدااااااااا

حبيبة قلبى .... غادة  :f: 

لا تتخيلى سعادتى بإعجابك بالموضوع ومشاركتك الجميلة كمان
ياريت تزورينا دايماً بمشاعرك أو بأفكارك يا ستى إحنا راضيين طالما هاتمتعينا كدا :Smart: 

حبيبة قلبى وسكر المنتدى كله بلا منازع .... مصراوية جدااااا :f: 

أشكرك على كلامك الحلو دا وياريت دايماً تسجلى خواطرك القصيرة معانا هنا لانك بجد عندك عمق وفكر جميل جدا نتمنى الإستزادة منه

أختى العزيزة (صاحبة الإسم الغالى عندى انا شخصياً  :2: ).... جميلة بوحريد  :f: 

أشكرك على وجودك الرائع وخواطرك الجميلة سننتظرها دائماً  :Smart: 

لكم منى إخوتى كل الحب والتقدير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى الحبيبة ..... اليمامة

أنتِ بالذات أتوقع منكِ الكثير فى هذا الموضوع  :;): 
أرجوكِ لا تخزلى توقعى وكونى دوماً بالجوار
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> أختى الحبيبة ..... اليمامة
> 
> أنتِ بالذات أتوقع منكِ الكثير فى هذا الموضوع 
> أرجوكِ لا تخزلى توقعى وكونى دوماً بالجوار
> تحياتى


 :f2: انا هنا دوما بالجوار جيهان..اطمئنى صديقتى وأختى الحبيبة.انا لن اخذلك ابدا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أناشدك ... بكل عظيم لديك
أناشدك ... بقلبك الفولاذى المشاعر
أن تطلق سراحى ... وتفك وثاقى
وتودعنى قبور قتلاك فى سلام ....!!

----------


## نـورس

*أخاطر بكتابة خاطرتي ... وآثرت  حزني لنفسي ... فالتزمت الصمت*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

لك ماطلبتى أختى الكريمه جيهان
ومعذره لم أتوعب فى البدايه

ان تكون الخاطره فى جمله


دمت كالياسمين


.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أخاطر بكتابة خاطرتي ... وآثرت  حزني لنفسي ... فالتزمت الصمت*


رجاء لا تلتزم الصمت واكتب خواطرك هنا
فلن تجد بيننا من يزعجك أو يزعج حزنك
دمت بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ماذا لو أحتجت للحديث معك

 في وقت لست معي؟ 


كم سيكون ثمن هذا الصمت وقتئذ؟ 




.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لك ماطلبتى أختى الكريمه جيهان
> ومعذره لم أتوعب فى البدايه
> 
> ان تكون الخاطره فى جمله
> 
> 
> دمت كالياسمين
> 
> 
> .



أهلاً بكِ مرة أخرى يا أحلى بنت مصرية 

فى إنتظارك وإنتظار كلماتك المميزة والمختلفة حقاً  :;): 
والمقصود بجملة واحدة ان تكون الخاطرة تحوى فكرة مصاغة فى أقل عدد من الكلمات 
تحياتى لوجودك المشرق حبيبتى

----------


## سمـاء

جيهان العزيزة

صعب جدا ما طلبتِ... لحظة تكثيف عالية لاحساس أو فكرة..

مثل فلاش الكاميرا أو ومضة البرق...

قصير العمر... عميق الأثر..

لكن لحظة البريق.. لحظة النور.. غاية فى الجمال...

شكرا لهذه الومضات المتتالية منك ومن الأصدقاء جميعا...



سألنى كيف واجهتِ آلامك وحدك؟ فسألته كيف لم تدرك أننى لست وحدى؟؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان العزيزة
> 
> صعب جدا ما طلبتِ... لحظة تكثيف عالية لاحساس أو فكرة..
> 
> مثل فلاش الكاميرا أو ومضة البرق...
> 
> قصير العمر... عميق الأثر..
> 
> لكن لحظة البريق.. لحظة النور.. غاية فى الجمال...
> ...


يعنى الإبداع دا كله وبتقولى صعبة يا سماء  :2: 

سعيدة بمشاركتك يا قمر وياريت تشاركينا كتييييييييييير
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحببتك ظناً سكن منى يقينى المطمئن
فأضحيتُ للإلحادِ أقربُ منى للإيمان 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فكره جميله يا جي جي 



تعلمت ان اغربل حياتي من وقت لأخر

حتى اتقن إختيار من اتعامل معهم جيداً*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*تتلطخ المعاني الجميلة بالحبر عند انكسار القلم ..حتى و إن ظل يكتب !!!*

----------


## سمـاء

الشمس خلف غيوم الوحدة تستتر.. وتضيع فى اللون الرمادى باقة الألوان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم أشفق على هذا الجسد ....
كيف إحتمل روحاً تنعم ببؤسها كل هذا العمر  .....!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

عدت لنفس المكان فى حضن الالم..لم اجد غير اطلال وذكرى من عدم..مات حتى الحنين فى صدى الايام والزمن..اكتشفت انى لفظتك ...ونجوت اخيرا من ضياعى ...وليل الندم

----------


## اليمامة

ليتنى اعود هذة الطفلة ام الجدايل..اتطلع الى المدى البعيد لأرى المخبوء فى الوريد..فأقتطع الوريد تلو الوريد..ربما كنت انجح فى محو انتكاسات روحى..فما اصعب الالم..وما اصعب استمرار الاحساس به.

----------


## اليمامة

تمنيت كثيرا ان تكون مشاعرنا مثل الازرة...بضغطة يد واحدة نمحوها كلها..وببضع ضغطات محسوبة نسطر غيرها.

----------


## اليمامة

الرماد...مسمى يصلح لكل شىء..خلقنا من رماد..ونموت الى رماد..عندما تتحول كل الالوان من حولنا الى ركام بلون الرماد..نعرف اننا لم نعد احياء حتى ولو كان القلب ينبض.

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*فكرة حلوة احييكي عليها يا جيهان 

(( أستأذنك الهروب : من شمس حب رحلت بالغروب ))*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تذكرني نواة الذرة بالمرة الاولى ..تدور حولها جميع المرات

----------


## loly_h

*عبقرية ياجيجى وفكرتك كمان عبقرية

وإسمحيلى احاول اشارك معاكم*

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,4,blue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"تعال لأخبرك ... =

فى غيابك مات فى كل شىء...إلا إشتياقى إليك "[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*الفكره جميله جدا .. تسلمى عليها اختى الفاضله جيهان .. 

أبدأ فأقول*




طائرةٌ .. فائرةٌ ..ثائرةٌ .. حائره ... إنها روحى !!!!!

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*أخيرا ...أيقنت الطريق لخلاصى .. ولكن .. عيناى معصوبه .. يداى مغلوله .. قدماى مشلوله .. أذناى مسدوده .. ولم يبق لى غير أفكار مشتعله*

----------


## sea horse

الفكرة جميله ... ولكن

وماذا عن الشروق المشتت لفلول الظلام 
وماذا عن النبته المحطمة لسواد التربه
وماذا عن البسمة التى ترطب الوجوه اليابسة

 :f:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

وعــاد ليلــى يحتــرق بـك إشتيــاقا

وعينــى ملــت منـك إنتظــارا


هــل ستعـــود


أم  لــن تعيــر لإنتــظارى بــالا 










.

----------


## نـورس

*احترق القلب من أحزاني .. وأصبحت حياتي كالسراب فلا الماء ماءاّ ولا الأخضر أعشاباّ .. صحراءٌ هي كما في الماضي .*

----------


## جميل الشريف

أنا وورودى وأحلامى وذكرياتى والقمر والشموع ونسيم الليل والفجر فى إنتظارك فمتى تأتى؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشكر كل من مر هنا ووضع شيئاً من قلبه وروحه بيننا

أحبكم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

آآآآه من القلب الذى جاء مصابه 
من مجرد وجوده ....!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هل بإستطاعة أحدنا حبس فرحه في سطر ..
> وإختزال دمعته وألمه في سطر ؟
> هل تملك القدرة على فعل ذلك ؟ 
> ما رأيكم لو حاولنا 
> !!!!!!!!!


ما قل ودل وما أوجز فأنجز 
هو الإبداع ولا شك عندما يرتدى ثوب التألق
فيخطف العقول ويثير الدهشه ويمضى تاركا بصمته على الوجدان
فكرة غايه فى الروعة أختى الكريمة جيهان محمد على 
وكما عودتينا دائما 
نراك خلف كل عمل قيم وراق 
حفظك الله ودمتِ مشرقة أينما حللتِ
وسيكون لى بمشيئة الرحمن
محاولات معكم فى هذا الموضوع الرائع
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

أيتها الآه .. 
أعصرينى أكثر كى أنزف وجعاً 
أصاب الدم

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

أفجعتنى كلماتكِ وذبت حزنا لإنكسارتكِ ... هل سأستعيدك وتستعيدي نفسك ثانية ؟

----------


## loly_h

*

تعال لأخبرك ...

عندما كنت اطل من شرفة احلامى لآنتظر رجوعك
سقط  منى 
صبرى
املى
فرحى
صرعى إنتظارك... فهل من عودة بك للحياه؟؟؟*

----------


## جميل الشريف

*خواء يزمجر بأحشائى ينتزع الحزن يزرعه فى صحراء حياتى هكذا أنا بعد رحيلك*

----------


## اليمامة

*أماة..
كلمة لا تغطى حجم المساحة التى تركتيها فارغة..
ولكنها كلمة مثل النسمات العطرة..مثل الثلوج البيضاء..
اماة...
هأنذا مع الايام هنا وحدى..
وكما قلتى عنها..يوم لك..ويوم عليك..
امااااااااااة....كم موحشة الايام بدونك..*

----------


## sea horse

يا حبيبى ..كل شئ بقضاء... ما بأيدينا خلقنا تعساء
ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا ذات يوم ... بعد ما عز اللقاء

----------


## اليمامة

*اين انت الان يا عمرى.
وفى أى المدارات تحلقين..
قد مر وقت طويل على لقانا..
ولازلت فى عيونك
 أهيم 
وأستكين..*

----------


## نـورس

*نُحرت سعادتي و قُطعت أحلامي و دفن شبابي و اسودت أيامي ........... بعدك يا أبــــــــــــــي*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*أفتقــــدك*



*ملـــئ ذلــك الفـــراغ* 


*الـــذى تــركتنــــى لـــه*

----------


## نـورس

*أعمى انا في طريق كلهم فيه مبصرون .... فرحمتك رب من الصدام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

عابرة أنتِ 
والحرف ضعيف
تخترق مسامات الصمتِ 
ترنيمة حزن
لا يدركها إلا قلباً 
مثل الياقوت .. 
شفيف

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ما قل ودل وما أوجز فأنجز 
> هو الإبداع ولا شك عندما يرتدى ثوب التألق
> فيخطف العقول ويثير الدهشه ويمضى تاركا بصمته على الوجدان
> فكرة غايه فى الروعة أختى الكريمة جيهان محمد على 
> وكما عودتينا دائما 
> نراك خلف كل عمل قيم وراق 
> حفظك الله ودمتِ مشرقة أينما حللتِ
> وسيكون لى بمشيئة الرحمن
> محاولات معكم فى هذا الموضوع الرائع
> تقدير بلا حدود


أخى العزيز .... صفحات العمر
كل الشكر والإمتنان لكلماتك وإطرائك
الرقيق وجعلنى الله دوماً عند حسن ظنك بى
أنتظرك قطعاً وأنتظر مرورك الذى سيضيف الكثير بكل تأكيد
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك ....

قولاً ... وفعلاً ... وجريمة نكراء

----------


## نـورس

*سابح في بحر عينيك ... فلا تغرقيني بنظراتك*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

::h:: كلما قررت ابتعادا ازددت قربا وفى البعد والقرب ازداد بك افتتاناً ::h::

----------


## اليمامة

*أجتزت كل بحور الشك التى أغرقتنى فيها ...لأغوص أعمق وأعمق فى يقين حبك..*

----------


## نـورس

*عقول ناحرة ... وقلوب منحورة ... هكذا الحب الضائع*

----------


## loly_h

*
تعال لأخبرك

 عندى لك كشوف عِتابات

إنتحرت خجلا منــــــى ...*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة كاتبتنا الرائعة
جيهان محمد على

تحية عطرة لتلك الفكرة الجميلة التى منحت الجميع
مساحة مريحة كى يدون لنا بوحة العطر
سلمت أناملك وبنات افكارك
شكرى وأمتنانى لهذا الموضوع
وبأذن الله معكم مشاركة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*مــن منــا أصبــح يهــوى البعـــاد*

*مـاعــدت أدرى أيــن أستــوطــن* 





.

----------


## صفحات العمر

كم هى شفافه دموع الشموع

----------


## سمـاء

اقتربنا حتى التصقنا.. 

لكن ياللعجب مازلنا نقترب أكثر..

----------


## اليمامة

*أغتال المسافات..
 وأهرع فى برية اسمع فيها خشخشة قدمى..
أقف على رصيف الشوق أرقبك..
وسرب حمام..
ووجه يحترق فى الزحام..
مضى الوقت دونما حفيف..
دون أى هديل شفيف..
دون اى شىء يعرج للقاء
أنتهى الوقت...
بعد أن اغلقت كل الدروب فى القلب
وزرعت الالغام فى الحب...*

----------


## نـورس

*أرهقني حبك ... حتى أصبحت أحب الإرهاق*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألونى ما الحب ...

 قولت يأس .. وألم .. وعذاب ... وآمال تذبح ... وطريق بلا نهاية ... وطيور تهجر سماها ... وأحلام تضل طريقها ... وأوجاع تملُّ  أنينها 

سألونى ما الحب ...

قولت لهم .... 














































أنت

----------


## صفحات العمر

*هل أخبرتك عن ..*
*رجفة أزهار التين* 
*فى ظل حصار الأشواك* 
*عن ..*
*خجل السوسن والدراق*
*عن ..*
*عشق الــ لازورد السكنِ*
*أعمق أعماق الأعماق*

----------


## اليمامة

*زقزقة العصافير الفياضة..
شمس تبزغ فى هوادة..
الانجم الساريات نحو الأفول..
وأرض تدور بالخلق دونما كلل 
أو اثابة..
كل فى حالة ولادة..
ربنا لا تؤاخذنا بما ننسى فى شأن خلقك..
وبما يكمن خلف حكمتك الكونية الآلهية..
أدعوك ربى أن تغفر لنا..
وأن تظللنا هناك بسماك الأبدية..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما اسوأ ان تتفح الاعين على الحقائق في اعلى لحظات الخيال..حينها يكشر الوهم عن انيابه

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

**_اخاف ان يأخذك منىالقدر لتصبح حياتى كأرض بلاشجر__كزرع بلا مطركليل اسود بلا قمر_

----------


## سمـاء

سنوات مضت... 

ومازلت أشعر كلما أراك برجفة قلبى حين التقينا أول مرة..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جميع الامراض تنبع من القلب ..او تصب فيه .. او تنبع منه لتصب فيه

----------


## اليمامة

*الثبات...
صفة تليق احيانا على بعض البشر..
فلا يمكنك زحزحتهم من حياتك ولو فعلت الافاعيل..
وآخرون ...
يتميزون بالهشاشة متغيرون..
فما بين طرفة عين وانتباهتها...
يرحلون!!
*

----------


## اليمامة

*اذا كنا حقا نشعر بالاستبداد
واذا كنا حقا نرفل فى الطغيان
لماذا لا نجعل من ارواحنا كيانا
يتلمس النور للحرية؟؟؟
....................
سؤال يستجدى الجواب..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اعتدت ان القي بالألآم ..الذكريات..الماضي وراء ظهري...وفي لحظة اكتشفت انني واقفة وراء ظهري !!!

----------


## محمد أمير

*أختى الفاضلة الرائعة
جيهان محمد على

رائعة الفكرة وجميلة جدا
شكر لا مثيل له لهذا الابداع
اسمحى لى بالمشاركة*
*
سيدتى
تمنيتٍُُ ان أرحل وأغادر لحظات حياتك
والا كنت تخللتها يوما
تخيلا منكٍ ان هذا سيبقينى الى جانبك
ولكن دعينى اصرح لكٍ 
كيف اليوم تأتينى وخلفك سلاح الغدر المسموم
بفكر غيرك لتتسللى بين دمى وشرايينى لتطعنى بغدرك
كل ذكرياتنا الماضية من أجل هبااااااااااااااااااء
لم اعد ولم يعنينى صمتك او ثرثرتك

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## نـورس

*أحببتك في صمت رهيب .. تصم منه الآذان قبل القلوب !!!*

----------


## اليمامة

*وقفت أمام مبادئى وشعاراتى أقاضيها...
لماذا سجنتينى فى حياة لا تعترف بتفاصيلك؟؟
 وبماذا تفيد ثرثرتك الليلية معى
 وانت كل يوم تقدميننى..
 قرابين للوجع؟؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

تحياتى ومودتى واعجابى الشديد
بمواضيعك الممتازة دائما اختى العزيزة جيهان

سلمت يدك 
 :f2: 
وسلم كل من شارك وامتعنا
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*
أغلقى كل مسامات الصوت 
واقتربى بحنينك أكثر 
من شمعات الاحساس ..
ستضىء 
تتزين أروقة الصمت 
بهمس الانفاس
وأرانى بين يديك 
كالطفل ..
بـــرىء
*

----------


## نـورس

*إقلبي صفحة الماضي من كتاب حياتك أو مزقيها .. فمعي قلمي أسطر به حاضرنا ومستقبلنا*

----------


## سمـاء

اعتدت وجودك .. اعتدت احتواء لحظاتى لك .. واحتواءك للحظاتى 

أن تحتوينا لحظاتنا معا

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_اصبح حبك كالادمان .. 

يتغلغل داخل جسدى داخل دمى فيسرى فى شرايينى ..

فأنا وانت واحد ولسنا اثنان_

----------


## اليمامة

*وطن أسير وروح حرة..ألم مقيم*

----------


## سمـاء

تأتينى.. كشعاع شمس مشرقة.. تمنح بدفئها الأوراق الخضراء قبلة الحياة..

فترنو اليها فى انتظار المزيد

----------


## اليمامة

*صباح امل قريب..
.مفعمة نفسى بشذاه..
يفوح من عبق حبيبى...
ويتنفس...*

 :f2: 
*ما أحلاه هواه.*

----------


## اليمامة

*ان نفسا لم يشرق الحب فيها
هى نفس لم تدرك  معناها
أنا بالحب قد عرفت نفسى
وبالحب قد عرفت الله...*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" الحركةُ الأولى .. من رقصةِ الظِّل "* 
*دوممم .. تَكْ .. دوممم .. تَكْ*
*دوممم .. تَكْ .. دوممم*
*دوممم .. دوممم .. دوممم .. تَكْ .. دوممم .. دوممم .. دوممم*
*تَكْ .. تَكْ .. تَكْ .. تَكْ .. تَكْ .. تَكْ ..*


*تَكْ*

*تَكْ*

*تَكْ*
*لماذا؟ .......*
*كُلَّما أعطيتُ ظهري للشمسِ .. تضربُني ..*
*وتُلْقي بجسدي فوق الأرض ..*
*ظلاً لايطاوعُني ..*
*- كُلَّما حاولتُ أرسمُهُ*
*يبقى ظلاً كَكُلِّ الظِّلالِ بلا ملامح ..*
*واللوحةُ ..*
*تَظَلُّ فارغةً .. -*

*دو*ممممممم 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## سمـاء

أحب احتواء السماء  لكل أحلام الحالمين.. وكل آهات العاشقين

وكل آلام من ذاق الغدر.. أو عانى القهر

----------


## نـورس

*إذا فرحنا أبكانا الفرح .... وإذا حزنا أبكانا الحزن .........  فكل مشاعرنا تحتاج للدموع*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

طرقت باب الخواء أبحث عن هذا الذي يريد أن يتكلم ويكتب

بحبر سحري 
لم أملكه بعد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بعيد ... بعيد .... هناك...!! حيث الحُلم  .... حيث السعادة ..... حيث دائماً يتحقق المستحيل ....حيث تتعانق دقات القلوب  ...حيث يحنو علينا الليل بعد طول قسوته علينا.. حيث تضىء لنا نجومه ظلام نفوسنا  المنكسرة.. هناك حيث النشوى والنجوى والاحاديث والحكايا  التى بلا نهاية.. هناك حيث كل الامانى والاحلام وكل ما  نرجوه من حياتنا يتحقق... قل لى يا سيدى أستحلفك بالله أين هذا ال.....( هنااااااااااك)
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لحظة شوق
تحمل قلب النجم الحـالم 
حد الـ عشق
يختبئا.. 
بسحابة دفء
يرتكبا من دون ذنوب 
شتى أنواع التغريد
ضوءٌ ضوء 
*

----------


## اليمامة

*نامت عيونى على صدر الوطن نامت
والجرح ينزف والسما غامت
خليك يا ولدى فى الوطن والدار
بلاش تفارق وتغيب بالمشوار
الشمس هاتصبح 
وتمسى 
والنهار هايفوت
والامل يزهر يا ولدى
كل يوم 
ألف مرة
بصورة وصوت..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *لحظة شوق
> تحمل قلب النجم الحـالم 
> حد الـ عشق
> يختبئا.. 
> بسحابة دفء
> يرتكبا من دون ذنوب 
> شتى أنواع التغريد
> ضوءٌ ضوء 
> *

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


أشكرك أختى جيهان على ذوقك وورودك
وبالفعل الموضوع رائع 
وأفرز مقطوعات أدبيه غااااايه فى الرقى
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## سمـاء

يطول الليل.. يزداد الظلام... تشتد البرودة...

لكن فى النهاية.. يشرق الأمل..

----------


## اليمامة

*ربى...*
*لو لى عندك قطرات من فيض الرحمة
هبها -ارجوك - الى امى*
*أمى....*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

لوحةٌ مفتوحةٌ ..
عَلَّمتني الألوانَ ..
والرقصَ فوق الأغاني ..
واعتلاءَ البحرِ ..
والصهيلَ بين الماءِ والماء ..

عّلَّمتني ..
أن الموتَ صورةٌ لابد أن تقتحمَ العين ..
وعلى العينِ أن تبتلعَ الصورةَ ..
كى ترى جيداً ..

هكذا عَلَّمتني ..
كيف أُسافرُ من الحياةِ إلى الحياه ..

" أُمي الوحيدةُ"

لوحةٌ لاأستطيعُها ..
ولا يستطيعُها فنِّي ..

حكيم عيووون

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ليس بوسع أحد*
*أن يمنع اطلالة الصبح عن الكون*
*وليس بوسع قلبى*
*التحكم فى سرعة نبضاته*
*عندما يفاجئنى ضوئك الاول*
*ألم اخبرك من قبل*
*أن حبك أجمل صباحات عمرى*

----------


## سمـاء

نعم.. أراك على البعد.. 

أستطيع رؤيتك من نبرة صوتك...

أعرف ما يدور داخلك من كلماتك...

أسمع ابتسامة شفتيك أو تقطيبة جبينك...

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*ضفــائــرى قصصتهــا حــدادا عــليك*  
*وصــرت أتجــرع بعــدها حــزنــى بصمــت*



*كــزهــرة  إجتثــو قلبــها* 




*كــم كنــت اتمنــى أن تقـرأنــى

 ولو بنفــس الصمــت*

*لكنــك لــم تقــرأ ســوى

 نفســك ورغباتــك*

----------


## اليمامة

*عندما عدت كى تستعيدنى..
ترددت كثيرا!!
خشيت أن تكون عودتك مثل سابقتها؟؟
لااااااااا..
 أنا لن أعود اليك..
فلم أولد...كى تستعبدنى.*

----------


## nariman

*بعد أعوام من احتراف الهروب ..أراني ما فعلت شيئاً غير العدو  إليك*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *عندما عدت كى تستعيدنى..*
> *ترددت كثيرا!!*
> *خشيت أن تكون عودتك مثل سابقتها؟؟*
> *لااااااااا..*
> *أنا لن أعود اليك..*
> 
> *فلم أولد...كى تستعبدنى.*



*أنا لم أستعبدك أميرتى ولو للحظات*
*بل ماوددته أن استعبد قلبك* 
*أردته لى وحدى*
*كما كان قلبى لك وحدك*


*ها انت تعيديها على مسامعى * 


* لن أعود إليك*



*كيف هنت عليك*
*وكيف هان عليك نطقها*

*إذن*

*لن أستجديك العوده بعد الان*

*وسأحتمل رغم الألم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*صفو دائم أنتِ
كلما هاجمتنى جحافل الغبار
يـفر قلبى هارباً
فلا يجد متسعاً يسعفه ..
سوى روحك
فيغدو
ويـــ روحك**
*

----------


## نونا_نانو

*استمتعت بالفكرة .. كلماتك لمستنى .. كأنى كاتبتها .. او كأنها منى ..* أرجو أن تقبلى مشاركتى هذه مع خالص تحياتى للمشاركات .. سعدت بخواطرهن .. ارجو ان تسمحى لى بالمشاركة معك ببعض خواطرى وان كانت لا ترق لمستوى كتاباتك الرائعة ...                                                                                                                  * ( أراك فى منامى .. تسعد بك أحلامى .. أما آن الأوان لأراك بصحوى .. تكن لى غد أفضل مما فى منامى )*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*عينٌ تدخلُ من ثُقبِ الباب ..

المشهدُ يستسلمُ للعينِ تماماً ..

ينفتحُ البابُ ..
ينغلقُ المشهدُ ..

يخرجُ مُتسلِّلاً من ثُقبِ الباب ..
- لوحةً في العينِ لايراها أَحد .. -*


حكيم عيووون

----------


## سمـاء

تتخلى الأشجار عن أوراقها

تواجه شتاءها وحيدة 

تتدثر بأوراق صفراء متناثرة 

وترتدى معطفا من كرات الثلج 

تنتظر ربيعها القادم

----------


## نونا_نانو

_آه من الحرمان .. الا يوجد نهاية للأحزان..
لقد غمرتنى الأشجان .. 

فقدت حتى الإحساس بالأمان .. 

أدعو الله أن ينسانى الزمان .. 
أن تودعنى الأحزان .. 



ربما اجدك مرة أخرى وتغمرنى بالحنان ..
وبحنانك يطمئن القلب .. 


 وأشعر مرة اخرى بالأمان  .._

----------


## سمـاء

تتخلى السماء عن زرقتها 

تغرق فى سوادها الحالك 

تبحث عن نجمات تؤنسها 

وبدر يطول غيابه عنها 

غارقة فى ظلمتها تنتظرالفجر

----------


## hanoaa

فكرة حلوة اوى يا جيهان
معلش بقى متأخرة
بس مشاركة

----------


## hanoaa

حملتك وشما ....... و صافحت بك زمنى و ألم السنين
أهديتنى جرحا ....... تذكارا يصفعنى كلما راودنى الحنين
راحلة أنا عن شواطئ خبأت برمالها وجعى و الأنين
فلكل من يسأل عنى هناك عند مطلع أبعد فجر ..... ربما أستكين

----------


## محمد أمير

*تأتينى عبر الأثير نسماتك رغم تأكيدك الدائم
انها لم تكن لى ولكنى أستنشقها بملئ رئتى
أستنشق عبيرها الهادر
الذى يحملنى داخله ويطوى الحاضر طيا
ونرحل سويا للماضى الجميل
الذى نملكه وحدنا ولا يستطيع غيرنا
الدخول اليه مهما كان بارعا فى التنكر بشتى الأقنعة
كونى كما تشائين فأنتى لا تزالى مليكتى
وملكة مشاعرى وأحاسيسى

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أنا لم أستعبدك أميرتى ولو للحظات*
> *بل ماوددته أن استعبد قلبك* 
> *أردته لى وحدى*
> *كما كان قلبى لك وحدك*
> 
> 
> *ها انت تعيديها على مسامعى * 
> 
> 
> ...


آ*آلهى ...من يكون أسوأ حالا منى...
الأشواق تستعر..
والقلب من لوعة حبى
يبدو منكسر
هون عليك- حبيبى - ما يؤرقنا
واترك الهوى حر..لا تستعبده
ربما يجمع شأنى وشأنك.*

----------


## طريق

حبيبتي..أنظري بعينيك إليّ فكلما نظرت إليّ بعينيك أراني

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*شَراب..
سراب...
ما اصعب ان نتجرع شيناً في كأسٍ من السين 
... ينسكب*

----------


## طريق

*وكأن الزمن أمسك بفرشاة ليرسم بها ملامحك، كل ثانية في حضورك بحار من التفاصيل*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ماذا بعد يا كنزًا ...
خبأ الازورد خارطة الوصول إليه ..
فى عمقٍ سحيق
فـ عتقت من أجلك .. 
حنينى 
وزخرفت روحى ..
ببعض العقيق*

----------


## سمـاء

تتخلى الأيام عن بعض دفئها 

يصيب المكان الجفاف 

يمل القلب من تكرار نبضاته 

يضيق الصدر بأنفاسه 

لكنك دفئى الدائم.. وارتوائى اللانهائى 

نبض نبضاتى وحياة أنفاسى

----------


## kethara

نفسى

لا تنهزمى بأول الطريق

دعى عثراتك تتنحى عن المسير 

عانقى أزهارك ببرائتك كونى كما تشائين

حرة طليقة دون أسر أو قيد

ولا تراهنى ان يظل بقلبك أسير

----------


## اليمامة

*نغفو فى سبات عميق..ويأخذنا الليل الأزرق بأحضانة كل ليلة..
تشرق الشمس البرتقالية..وينفذ من ثنايا النافذة الموصدة شعاها الأصفر..
أفتح عينى...
أتعجب؟؟!!
مازلت أحيا؟؟
اننى أتنفس؟؟
احيانا لا أصدق أنه بعد العتمة ينبلج الفجر..



فى كل يوم يمر علينا..
يتجسد الأمل..
لماذا لا نستقبل حقائق الحياة بالسرور..



فان ضاقت دنيانا فى عيوننا..
فالضيق منا،



لا منها..،

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*هل ينبغى .. يا زهرتى*
*أن أمتطى صهو المحال*
*أن أشعل الأشواق دفئاً*
*فى فراغات السؤال*
*وأنادم الطيف المعذب بـ احتمالى*
*وأكون طفلاً هادئاً*
*فى كل حال؟؟؟*

----------


## طريق

*سلي الشجر والسماء والحقول*
*سلي الأنامل والروائح والذاكرة*
*سلي القصائد والحدائق والشهيق*
*سلي السحاب والطريق والكتب الجميلة*
*من ذا الذي لا يحبك!!*

----------


## التوتة

ظننت اني استطيع ان اضحك علي الدنيا

وفي غفلة من غفلات الزمن ضحكت عليا الدنيا

----------


## طريق

*أدوزن لغتي، أريد لكلماتي*
*أن تكون موقعة* 
*على موسيقى خطاك*

----------


## elcinderella

كان اغلى الناس فى قلبى هجرنى وكسر قلبى                        كان احلى الناس فى عيونى بعنى وبكى عيونى

----------


## القطة بو سى كات

احبك وصا فضل احبك ديما بروحى وعقلى وكيانى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

زمانك يا حبيبى ولى 
وزمانى ولى منذ ألف زمان
وبرغم كل المستحيلات إلتقينا
وترنم بالحب القلبان المتنائيان ....!!

----------


## نونا_نانو

*أسعد الله مساءك بقدرما ذكرتنى .. 

 لا لا .. 

بل بقدر ما ذكرتك .. 
فأنا فقط من يعرف قدر حبك  .. 

فحبك لايترك لى لحظة الا ذكرتك ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*تمر الساعات واللحظات
تعانق فى يباب قلبى
الالم..
تستعر الذكرى
.
.
.
.

وددت وقلت 
ياليت اللقا يحيا
ويحيا شوق احباب



هنا عشقوا
هنا مكثوا
هنا أججوا زقاق القرية عشقا



والهبوا المسافات..،*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دع وجودك يحاوطنى 
يسلبنى حزنى ويأسى وألم السنين....
دع عبيرك يراقصنى
رقصة حياة خالية من كدر ... ونصب.... وقسوة أنين....

----------


## طريق

*تتشربك أذناى كالموسيقى في حلم*
*اتسمعك كشهقة رقيقة في صدر طفل*
*أبصرك من خلال فراغ يمتلأ قليلا قليلا*
*بالملائكة*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *تتشربك أذناى كالموسيقى في حلم*
> *اتسمعك كشهقة رقيقة في صدر طفل*
> *أبصرك من خلال فراغ يمتلأ قليلا قليلا*
> *بالملائكة*


راااااااائعة 
حقاً أستمتع بخواطرك كثيراً
تحياتى

----------


## طريق

> راااااااائعة 
> حقاً أستمتع بخواطرك كثيراً
> تحياتى
> 
> *
> *


*الرائعة جيهان*
*أسعدتني كلمتك الرقيقة والمشجعة كثيرا وجدا*
*كما أسعد دائما وبلا شك بخطوط قلمك الساحرة وتحليقه الرقيق وظلاله العميقة*
*مودة وشكر*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*كنا ببيداء الجفاء*
*نشكوا غروباً وهروبا ثم حلماً قد تكسر*
*ونسينا أن الزرع يحتاج الرواء*
*والامل يحتاج التصدى والتحدى والتصبر*
*فما رأيت الجوع يشتاق الخواء* 
*وبدون ماء ..*
*ظل غصن البان أخضر*

----------


## اليمامة

*كم أرقتنى..
يا ايها الوهم الكبير..
كم الهمنتى للطريق المستحيل..
كم أشقيتنى بقصورك..
عندما تجتاح العاطفة صدرى..
فأرغى 
وأزبد
وأثور
وأغفو
..........
وتبقى على الدوام
حبى الأثير...،*

----------


## طريق

*عندما يطلع النهار*
*لن يظل معي سوى ظلك القمحي*
*وضوء القمر* 
*الذي افترش أرضية حجرتي*
*كحوض مياه فضي يتوضأ منه طيفك*
*صفاء الشمس في الصباح*
*لن يذيب دفء أنفاسنا الليلية*
*وضجيج النهار لن يعكر كسل الحب*
*فهذه الأرض ستجري دوما* 
*على هوانا*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تلملمُنى الأوراق ... وأنا الكلمات المبعثرة ...الشريدة ... الوحيدة رغم الصخب
تلملمُنى الأوراق ... وتجمع أشلاء نفسى .... وروحى .... ووجدانى المكتئب 
تعيد ترتيبى .. وتنسيقى ...وتهذيبى ... وتكفينى بين دفاترى
تُعيدنى... تُصر على تسليمى كل مرة ... إلى قااااااااتلى

----------


## غادة جاد

*كم كنت مشتاقة إلى ترابك يا مصر*
*ولكن*
*في بلد خير الأنام لا مكان في القلب إلا لجمال وعظمة الإسلام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*
وكالبحر أنتِ
كلما أضطربت أمواجه
بدت ضحكاته اللؤلؤيه
أشد جنونا من قلبىعندما تقذفيه بجمرة عشق !
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> وكالبحر أنتِ
> كلما أضطربت أمواجه
> بدت ضحكاته اللؤلؤيه
> أشد جنونا من قلبىعندما تقذفيه بجمرة عشق !
> *



دائما تبهرنى بكلماتك 
اشكرك على ما تقدمه لنا من روائع استاذ محمد  :f: 
تحياتى
**

----------


## طريق

*لا أحيا في الزمان والمكان*
*كمفتتن* 
*تدور حياتي كلها* 
*في صمت*
*حولك*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كلاكيت .. خامس مَرَّة ..

5 لوحات

كي تبدو المُمَثِّلةُ الكرتونيةُ

وهي تَضَعُ قطعتين من الحُب

في كوبٍ ممتلئٍ حتى النصف

- في اللوحةِ السادسة -

الصورةُ تخرجُ من اللوحةِ

والمشهدُ ينسكبُ


حكيم عيووون

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*شيــئ ما بروحــى*


*يــأخــذهــا*

*يبــعد بــها*

*'*
*'*
*أبحــث عنــها*


*أتشتــت* 

*وأجهــش بالبكــاء*

*ولكــن لــم يفيــد بكـــائى فــى شيــئ*


*فقــد زهقــت روحــى*

*'*
*'*
*'*
*'*

----------


## طريق

*كمسلوب مني*
*كلما أطلت النظر في عينيك*
*أشعر أني أطل من زمان سوف يأتي*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*يالها من أقدار !!* 

*أحيانا أشكرها وأحياناأخرى أبكيها ؟*


*سؤال دائما مايراودنى*
*أأسعد بها أم أبكيها ؟* 

*فمتى ياقدرى تستقر بى وترحمنى من تساؤلاتى* 

*متى* 

*؟*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> دائما تبهرنى بكلماتك 
> اشكرك على ما تقدمه لنا من روائع استاذ محمد 
> تحياتى
> **


أسعدك الله أيتها الأديبة اللبيبة
جيهان محمد على  :f2: 
وصدقا ..
شرفا لى تواجدى المتواضع 
بين هذا الزخم الإبداعى 
الذى يثرى القاعة 
تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود

----------


## طريق

*أفقت من نومي*
*كأنما على همس شرير لا أتذكر منه شيئا*
*وكان الوقت قطيع خيل هائج يركض*
*بعرض اضطرابي*
*أفقت ولم تكوني هناك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يكن لى حياة أبداً بدونك ومعك .... أصبحتُ ميتة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*

لا تحزني ...
اغفري لي ذلاتي و هفواتي 
تناسي يا صغيرتي دموعي و آهاتي  
لا تقلقي ...
 فلن اكرر التفاتاتي 
على العهدِ دوماً يا حبيبتي 
على العهدِ أبداً يا كرامتي..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*أقتلع جذورى من ذاتى
فأرها تمتد بذاتك
أستند بجدران حياتى
لأقاوم عشقا لحياتك
فأرانى لونا شفافا
يحتضن بنفسجة لغاتك
أسقط من أعلى إصرارى
لألملم أشلاء شتاتك**
*

----------


## طريق

*كلما جاء الليل*
*بدوت لي*
*كزهرة من ضياء الفجر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم أنا مدينة .... للخذلان

----------


## طريق

*أحتاج إلى حمل روحي والسفر بعيدا بعيدا*
*سأجدك*
*أو أجدني*

----------


## فخراوى

*الحب عندى ف كلمتين ..... وردة و فوق منها دمعتين .*

*حليــــــــــــــــــــــم*

----------


## سمـاء

احيانا تصبح ايامى كسماء نسيت أن تمطر

او ليل بسواد حالك والقمر تكاسل أن يظهر

أو شجر جفت أوراقه أو زرع يأبى أن يزهر

فى تلك اللحظة لا أشعر… الا وأنا فيك أفكر

----------


## نونا_نانو

احيانا تصبح ايامى كسماء نسيت أن تمطر

او ليل بسواد حالك والقمر تكاسل أن يظهر

أو شجر جفت أوراقه أو زرع يأبى أن يزهر

فى تلك اللحظة لا أشعر… الا وأنا فيك أفكر.. 
                 ................

كيف عرفت يا سما .. أنى هكذا أشعر ... 
  مبدعة ... رائعة ... تشعرين بما أفكر ...

----------


## طريق

سأهيم على وجهي عند شروق الشمس 
كمسكين
فعلت بالأمس كل ما يفعله  العشاق
والسحرة
والمجانين
والكيمائيون
والحمقى
كي أراك

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

دائما ماتاتي النهايه لترسم السعاده علي الوجوه الشاحبه 

ولكن هذه النهايه .......قد يطول انتظارها

----------


## العسل المر

هناك عند اللاخوف ، واللاهروب ، واللامستحيل 


أنتظرك أنا واللاشعور ....

----------


## elcinderella

كان اغلى الناس فى قلبى كسرنى وجرح قلبى
كان احلى الناس فى عيونى هجرنى وبكى عيونى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يعد لى حلم ولا أمل ولا غاية ... سوى نسيانك
 وأيضاً لم يعد لى إرادة لأفعل ذلك ....!!!!!!

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*كيف للصبح أن يكون بى*
*وأنا مدينة الليل والأحزان ..*



*كيف برب الحب أن تولد حواسى صبحا*
*وأنا مازلت بروحى ليلا لايعرف فن بزوغ الصباح ..*




*!!!*

----------


## العسل المر

لا بديل ...

----------


## طريق

*كلما صدح صوت تراقص قلبي*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

كانت في حياتي هي البسمه الاولي 
ولكن حتي البسمه .... يوجد من يتربص بها

----------


## وجدى محمود

ملكتينى *وسلبتينى فؤادى وحين تأكدتى أحكمتى قبضتك فإعتصر قلبى فتسرب حبى من بين أصابعك*

----------


## elcinderella

لا تثق بصديق لانه غادر ونادر
لا تثق بحبيب لانه خاين 
ولا تثق بقلبك لانه للعواطف مايل
ولكن ثق بربك لانه ربك وحده هو القادر

----------


## طريق

*أود أن ترى عيناك
كما يرى قلبي
*

----------


## elcinderella

حبيبى لا يستطيع قلبى الكلام 
لا تستطيع عيناى التعبير
ولكن  بدون  كلام وبدون نظرات  وبالتاكيد سيعجز لسانى عن النطق
وبما ان الحب ليس كلام فارادت ان اثبت حبى بالفعل فوهبت لك حياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأنت ...
 يا بسمة الدنيا.. وبهجتها.. وسرها الجميل
يا أجمل أغنيات القلب ..وسعده..  ومناه المستحيل
كفاك هجراناً.. ونكراناً.. لحب مالنا عنه بديل ..!!

----------


## طريق

كلما ابتسمت 
تحولت أكداس القطن الأبيض في السماء
إلى غيمات حقيقية

----------


## طريق

* صباح الخير 
*
*تعني أن شمسا صغيرة تضيئ 
*
*كل ما صافحته من قبل عيناك*

----------


## elcinderella

لو لم تكن الحياة صعبة لما خرجنا من بطون امهاتنا نبكي

----------


## طريق

*في اختلاط الليل والنهار
في الدموع والبسمات
في تعاشق الأنامل
أجدك
*

----------


## elcinderella

حبيبى اهذا انت 
اانت الذى كنت   تمسح دوموعى من قبل ما تنزل على خدى
اهون عليك تسينى وانت عارف  انك تملك قلبى
فكيف اعيش فى هذا العالم بدونك

----------


## طريق

*أدثر ذاتي بالحنين وانتظر :
آنست عند الفجر ضوء عينيك
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو تعلم أن (وردة)  منك ... تكفينى للحياة 
ولكن....
أين أنت منى ؟
وأين منى ...الحياة ؟؟

003E052ANpm.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*كم أتمنى أن أستريح 
ولو تلك الراحة
التى يعقبها نثر الورود..
نزع كل ما يحاصرنى
بين وهم الحرية وقسوة القيود..
الخروج من ضيق العالم الأصغر
الى رحب عالم أكبر
تغمر روحى فيه
ارتعاشات السكينة
أشراقة سحابة حزينة
......
أحلق بأجنحتى
فى عالم يدوم 
بلا وجع يزوم
عصفور يحوم
فى البرارى
السامقة
يحوم..
ويحوم..*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

لو طرق ذلك المخلوق بابك يوما
ما كانت القسوة لطريقك عنوان .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألتك يوماً ... من أنت ؟؟؟
قلت : 
(إنسان ... يحبك)
نظرت إليك متعجبة ... 
كيف لأحد أن يجمع كل أكاذيب العالم فى كلمتين لا أكثر !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

*عانيت مرارة التيه بأروقة نفسى* 
*وحين وجدتك ..*
*تضيئين كل زوايا رواق الحِس*
*وجدتنى شاعر*

----------


## طريق

*أنطوي عليك كما تنطوي وردة على عطرها
يا امرأة الكمال التي حلم بها قلبي
قبل أن يراها
أنت المعني الذي يكمن في 
كل شيء
*

----------


## اليمامة

تساقطت تلك الدمعات الحارة.. فاهتزت الرؤى 
أصبح كل العالم فى عينى هوة..
وقتها...
لم أجد سؤاك..
فحنانك قادر فى لحظة..
على أن يعيد صياغة العالم من جديد
فتعود الشمس لاشراقتها اليومية..
وينبلج القمر فى ليلى السرمدى الوحيد...

----------


## حكيم عيووون

28 لوحة ..

كى تتحركَ شفاهُ المُمَثِّلِ الكرتوني ..

مع كلماتٍ لايعرفها ..

ورغم تكرار المشهد ..

 لم يحفظْها جيداً

----------


## العسل المر

ليس هناك من الأموات بعيد ولا من الأحياء قريب ...

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*أأأأأأأأأأأه يا ليالى الحب*

*كم أستاقك*

*طولى وامتدى*


*وزيدينى عشقا*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

جروحك التى تخفيها تؤلمني
وصوت ألمك الأبي يئن داخلي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتنفسُ ..... كراهية

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حياتي إشارة مرور ضوؤها الأحمر لا ينطفئ

----------


## سوما

*أنت ,, اصبحت كل عالمي ,,
فكم اتمنى ان اصبح جزء من عالمك ..!!*

----------


## طريق

*الحياة بك لوحة متناغمة الألوان للذة الحب
الحياة بك مشهد دقيق التفاصيل من مشاهد غرام خالد
*

----------


## محمدغبراوى

_من اجلك جعلتى خدى ارضــــــــاـ_ _للشـــامت والعزـــول حتى ترضـــــــــــا_

----------


## طريق

*هكذا الحياة..ما دمنا نعيش
*

----------


## اليمامة

للحياة...للحب...للأمل الدائم
أقدم كل نبضاتى،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

آآآآه ...من القلب الذى جاء مصابه من مجرد وجوده
آآآآه ...من الزمان الذى دأب على خلف وعوده ...!!
 
d43dd34803.jpg

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

لاتسألنى عن النهايه
هل الحب غايه ؟ 

يطاردنا .. نحسبه غوايه
يتمكن .. نلقى الرايه 

نلتقى .. نحسبها البدايه
نمضى .. نحسن النوايا 


نفترق .. تجمعنا المنايا
نعود .. نهتف للبرايا 


لانهايه ..  
خالد هوايا ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا حبيبى ::h:: 
لا تسألنى عن مكانى ... فأنا بلا مكان
ولا عن حنانى ... فقد مات فىِ الحنان
لم يعد بى سوى الأحزان 
سكنت أعماق الوجدان...
لن تجد غيرها فى
إن وجدتنى ....!!! 
500x_silent_hill.jpg

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وقف أدام الشمس
رمى في حضنها أسنانه الخضرا
وكل يوم يفتح شباكه 
يبص للشمس
ويغني الأغنية
*

----------


## taro2a1

*بعد طول عناء تحولت حياتي لهناء، أصبحت لقلبي حبيب ولجسدي طبيب*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

بــائع الأحـزان 
فى مرأتى
فى قلبه مايكفى العالم
غيوم داكنه
تمطر دموعا
أشباح الأشجار 
تثمر شوكا
بحار صاخبه
تموج بأسا
صحراء صموت
تتنفس موتأ
بــائع الأحـزان
أين المفر ؟
كل مالديك صنع البشر !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قصيرة هى الحياة ...
طويلة معاناتنا بها 
تطبيق رائع لنظرية النسبية ...!!

----------


## hanoaa

مابين معنى و معنى
أضحت حياتى بلا معنى
أصبحت و أصبحنا ..... أمست و أمسينا
هى دوما دنيا تعنى اللامعنى

----------


## طريق

*في زورق النوم تشبهين حلما*
* في حانات اليقظة تشبهين خمرا*
* في أوقات السكوت أنت الكلمة الهامسة*
* في أوقات الكلام أنت النظرة الفاحصة*
* أحياك كما يحيا قلبي نبضه*
* وكما تسافر روحي كل صباح لتلقاك*
* عند يقظتك*

----------


## اليمامة

*ليت الأيام تعود بى للوراء

حتى اختارك بمنتهى الوعى والثقة..
وليس من قبيل الصدفة والقدر..*

----------


## العسل المر

*ضرباتها الموجعة  - قتلت ما قتلت

ولكنني أعود - ولضرباتها كل التحية*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

اليومُ يركبُ الساعةَ
يُحَرِّكُ عقاربَها
نحو نهايته

يابابا .. حضرتك
كنت وعدتني تجيبلي ساعة
أنا مش عاوز ساعة
أنا عاوز عجلة ..

" الدَّوَرانُ الذي يَتَحَرَّكُ خارج الدائرة "


*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## اليمامة

*يحز فى القلب صمت غريب
صمت الهجوع لألم قريب
صمت الوداع لدأب الحبيب
صدى موجع يئن..
وفى العين يكمن سؤال مريب!!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

spread_your_wings_by_aimeelikestotakepics.jpg 


ما زلت أنتظر القطار ....ليدهسنى

----------


## اليمامة

*عندما غادرنى...
أكتشفت أننى غادرت معه كل الدنيا ....
حتى نفسى...

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

بأسوأ حال تنادى الجفون
لدمعٍ توارى ولا نستبين
أمات إحتراقاً أم لا يزال
يعانى إشتياقاً .. لشىءٍ مُحال

----------


## Dr_rehab

*كل صباح افتح شباكى .... لاتنفس عشقك

و امد يدى لافض رسالتك .... و امتع عينى بكلماتك

ما اجمل قلمك و ابداعك .... بل الاجمل .... هو حبك

ها انا حبيبى احلق  مع الطيور فى سمائك

و تتعالى ضحكاتى بعدما جف دمعى على بابك


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليتك كنت أقل وفاءاً .... لنفسك

01269377523.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*أيها الرجل..
أنت كاهن...
تريد أن تنتقدنى..
ولا أرد عليك...

*

----------


## العسل المر

ثلث العمر ترحال - والبقية تأتي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*سأظل انظر إلى هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك

حيث اللاحقد
واللا كره
واللا بشر .. *

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *كل صباح افتح شباكى .... لاتنفس عشقك
> 
> و امد يدى لافض رسالتك .... و امتع عينى بكلماتك
> 
> ما اجمل قلمك و ابداعك .... بل الاجمل .... هو حبك
> 
> ها انا حبيبى احلق  مع الطيور فى سمائك
> 
> و تتعالى ضحكاتى بعدما جف دمعى على بابك
> ...


*ومازال كل صباح ..
ينظرُ إلى الشمس
ويُغَنِّي الأُغنية
ويرسمُ قُبَلاً متناثرةً
فوق زجاج قُبْلَتِها..
فتنفتحُ النافذة
*


*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ليتك كنت أقل وفاءاً .... لنفسك
> 
> ملف مرفق 23648


*هذا الساحرُ لايكتبُ أبداً بأصابعِه
إنَّها الحروفُ في جُعبتِه ..
تخرجُ كما تستدعيها المعاني
في ترتيبٍ يتغيرُ باستمرار
هكذا ينزعُ عن المعاني القديمةِ
ملابسَها ..
ويقيمُ حفلاً لـهذا العُرْي ..

" عُرْيُ الْمَعاني "
*


*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أيها الرجل..
> أنت كاهن...
> تريد أن تنتقدنى..
> ولا أرد عليك...
> 
> *


*
بابا .. من فضلك
مش عاوز ساعة
أنا عاوز عجلة ..
أعمل كده
تعمل كِدَهو
أعمل كِدَها
تعمل كِدَهي
ورجليا في رجليها
طالعين نازلين
عاملين
رقصة مفتوحة*


*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ثلث العمر ترحال - والبقية تأتي


*
هذا المسدسُ تتجه رصاصتُه
في اتجاه الضغط على الزناد
ربما هذا هو العدل*


*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *سأظل انظر إلى هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك
> 
> حيث اللاحقد
> واللا كره
> واللا بشر .. *




*
هذا الساحرُ لا مرآة له
هذا الساحرُ لايرى نفسَه
أغانيه لاترى أَحَدْ ..
هكذا المدائنُ تنفتحُ على رقْصتِهِ

هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك
حيث البشر
فوق جبالِ السُّكَّرِ ..
والسُّكْر ..
*


*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

aLone__by_rOckFaiiry.jpg

على دربى المهجور من  السعادة أنتظر كل يوم .... حبيبى الخائن
 يأتينى بمعلوماته السرية عن حبه الخفىِّ
 آآآه يا حبيبى ..لو كان إنتظارى أقل .. وخياناتك أكثر....!!

----------


## اليمامة

*

صنع قلبى المؤامرة....وتركنى أنزف أواجه نتائجها!*

----------


## اليمامة

*

هل كان شعوراً وهمياً بالحب والإكتراث؟؟؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

normal_3zf.cc (43).jpg

 لماذا تصر على إقتحام خلواتى .. وإعتقال  أفكارى..؟؟
لماذا دأبت على إختطافى من على نواصى إهتماماتى..؟؟
حتى فى هجرك مستبد...!!!!!
لماذا لا تُحسِنُ الهجر... كما أحسنت الجفا...؟؟!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*لم أكن سوى خانة في لعبة كلماتك المتقاطعة ..*

----------


## د. أمل

عندما تعلو من حولى الأسوار .. و تبتلع الظلمة وضح النهار .. أهرب إلى صمتى .. أختبئ فيه .. فلا أقوى على الفرار ..

----------


## اليمامة

*كالسماء...تصورت أن سقفها قريب
ولكننى كنت كلما ارتفعت إلى الأعلى..
لم يصطدم رأسى بشىء..
فهل كنت مشفقاً من لحاقك؟؟؟
.
.
.

آآآآآآآآآواه
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*عندما يكون الصدق هو عنوان لقلبك
والعطاء هو رمز لملامحك
والحب من أجل الحب هو أقصى ما تسعى اليه
فلا تخشى خربشات الألم على جدار آمالك

الله يديمكم يا مطر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تحيينى  يا حبيبى بكلمة 
 وتقتل بداخلى المعنى ... بكلمات
 رجوتك مراراً أن تترك لى وهماً ... أعيش به وأقتات
 فأبيت إلا القتل ... وكأنه يجدى مع كيان قد مات...!!!

بكاء.JPG

----------


## جيهان محمد على

With_The_Wind_by_larafairie.jpg

فضلات  حبك التى تتركها لى على موائد إنتظارك...
 لم تعد تثير شهيتى...!!

----------


## اليمامة

> *كالسماء...تصورت أن سقفها قريب
> ولكننى كنت كلما ارتفعت إلى الأعلى..
> لم يصطدم رأسى بشىء..
> فهل كنت مشفقاً من لحاقك؟؟؟
> .
> .
> .
> 
> آآآآآآآآآواه
> *


*عجيبة..
فجأة لاحت لى السماء بسقفها
كم كان قريباً...
آه
ما أحلى الرجوع إليه..
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبُك ...
يالها من  كلمة تستبيحُنىِ حد الإنتهاك ...!!!

Fleurs_du_mal_by_DoraLovey.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*كالأسطورة أنت...جئت الىّ من مصدر أسمه الغيب..
ممتلىء بالسديمية..وبأبعاد غيبية ..تأثرية ...وعاطفية....
زمنية لا مرئية
.....
كل هذا أقرأه  فى الحلم
ورؤى خيالاتك....*

----------


## اليمامة

*كثيراً ما نضحك .....حتى لا ننخرط فى البكاء،

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أسكنتُكَ قلباً ضائعاًً ... وأمَّنتُكَ عمراً  دامعاً
 فخُنتَ القلبَ ... وبعت العمرَ
 ونقضتَ العهدَ الوافيا...!!


old_romance_by_devllaa.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

لظروف خارجة عن ارادتك قلت لن تستطيع
وبكل إرادتى أنا  قلت ولا أنا
ولن أقبل منك 
ثانية دور الضحية...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا شئ يبُقيك فىِّ  .... سوى طيشى ..!!

dancing-in-the-rain.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*

هناك لقاء فى لحظة من الزمان بيننا...والزمان كله هو لحظة تلاقينا
فإذا كان العمــر لحظــة ....  فلقاك وحده عمـــــر*

----------


## اليمامة

*

بمداد قلبى 
أناجيك بألف ألف أغنية
مخضبة بالملام...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

v6kxmh.jpg

ويكفينا أننا  يوماً ...عرفنا ما هو الحب

----------


## اليمامة

*كل شىء يبدو هادئاً وبسيطاً 
إلا أنت...
يا آلة التعذيب الشاردة فى جسدى
يا قلبى..،*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنت داخلة بس أسجل إعجابى بآخر ثلاث خواطر ليكى يا ندى
فى منتهى الروعة
حالات شعورية مختلفة وصياغة محكمة وراقية ورقيقة لأقصى درجة :2:

----------


## اليمامة

*أشكرك يا جيهان..
صدقينى..
 كلماتك الرقيقة هنا تستحث فىّ الإحساس .
تقبلى منى ....
*

----------


## اليمامة

أمضى وأمضى
أحسه فىّ ولا أدعيه
هو لا يروى أو يقال
ولا أى بشارة تحتويه
صمتت..
كتمت عنه ما أعيه!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مازلت اراهن على &#.jpg

مازلتُ أراهن  ...على الأمل ..!!

----------


## اليمامة

*أراهن...
حرقة الهجر
كم سهدّ الرجاء هدأته
ولا استراح الكبرياء فى نشوة الإنتظار،*

----------


## اليمامة

*

لماذا تبدو خطيئتك فى عينى مغلفة بالسكر
أتلذذ طعمها فى مرارة !!!!!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> 
> لماذا تبدو خطيئتك فى عينى مغلفة بالسكر
> أتلذذ طعمها فى مرارة !!!!!!*


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ندى ..
انا مش عارفة اقول ايه 
انتي رائعة  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

wom62_L.jpg


لطالما تمنيتُ أن تخبئنى داخل أضلعك
تمنحنى رفاهية السجن داخل جسدك

----------


## اليمامة

*عمر من الكلمات العذاب...لا تزال تسكن المقل الحزينة..

*

----------


## اليمامة

*جيهان...سارة
مع كل الحب..،

*

----------


## اليمامة

*لم يغضب الورد ذات يوم عندما ضمته نفس الشجيرة مع الأشواك...
لماذا يفعلها بنى البشر مع أجناسهم؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## اليمامة

*

كم أخاف من همس الحب..
فبعض أنواعه أحياناً..تكون وشاية  عن خدعة الحب الكبرى..

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تملُنى ... أرأيت عاشقاً يملُّ حبيبهُ؟؟؟
 هو أنت ...!!

love,you-7064782081114e5b42f6a3951cb75e58_h.jpg

----------


## طريق

*هذا هو إذن ليلي الطويل
تتشوش روحي
حين يمل قلبك فجأة من النجوى*

----------


## طريق

*أجلس في شرفتي أتأمل صمت الليل والفراغ*
*أنتظر يقظتك وملأ روحي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليلةُ الأمس ...
فتحتَ أخيراً نافذة روحك لىِّ
نظرتُ إلى هذا الضوء المنبعث منها ...طويلا.. طويلا
حتى غابت معالمها وراء غمام دموعى 
أغمضتُ عينى... لأعود للظلام
يبدو أننى لم أعد أحتمل حتى ضوؤك .... طفيتنىِّ

free_as_a_bird_by_Buschibxo.jpg
ِّ

----------


## سمـاء

تسللت فى الليل بين أحلامى... فتحت الأبواب... 
تخطيت الأسوار... 
وبدأت الفرار...
طاردتنى الكلاب وهى تنبح... أخبرتها انى ذاهبة اليك.... صمتت... 
وبدأت الطيور تصدح.........

----------


## العسل المر

*

نعم ، قد يتحرك الصخر 

ولا تزال أنت - أنت*

----------


## اليمامة

*ثمة وهج للألم..يعظم من عمق التجربة..ومن قيمة الحياة نفسها..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

vkZ20309.jpg

كم إشتقتُ إليك يا قلمى ...
كم إشتقتُ إليك أيها الملاذ الآمن والصديق الكامن
فى أعماق الروح والوجدان...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

آآآآآآآآه منك ... أيها العابثُ بعمرى

----------


## اليمامة

*

مازلت الطفلة بأعماقى... تهاودنى...*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*تعودت عندما كنت صغيرا مداعبة النجوم واللعب بين مجراتها*

*حلــما يراودني الآن أن أعــود من جـديد والمــس أطرافــها*

*المشكله عندما كنت صغيرا كانت هامتي ترتفع لتصل لها*

*والآن احاول الأمتداد ودائما آلاقي نفسي واقفا خلفها*

*أنتهت اللعبه*

----------


## ريـم

"لكنها تشعر أنها عالمة بها جميعاً و أنها جميعاً تمر عليها كما تمر شجون الكروان على من بأذنيه صمم.. على من فك رموز كل الأصوات منذ زمن بعيد.."

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*الهوة التى أتقنتها لتباعد بيننا...هى نفسها الهوة التى احترفتها مع الآخرين من بعدك..
ممنونة لك كثيراً يا أستاذى..

*

----------


## اليمامة

*سألنى..
ماذا تريدين منى؟
صرخت..حقيقتى التى أراها فى عيونك...
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قدرُكَ أن أكون يوماً فى حياتك قصةً عابرة 
ُتلهِمك...أنَّات ..ونغمات....وألوان صاخبة ... 
وقدرى أن أصير بك... وجعاً... ودموعاً جارية 
تجرفُ حصون أمنى ... وحُلمى ...وسنينى الزاهرة  
فما حيلتنا يا حبيبى أمام أقدارنا القاسية ...؟؟؟!!!!! 
hold_on_by_gidiculus.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*النَفَس الثانى..
*


*ومتى  حقاً ترغبيننى..
أيتها الحياة؟؟!*

----------


## د. أمل

تعبت .. من مرافقة الهموم 

لكن حتماً .. فى يوم ما .. 

سيرحل أحدنا .. و يترك الآخر

----------


## اليمامة

*اليوم...
يلصقون أنف..
يلصقون شفاه..
يلصقون ثدى..
يلصقون جباه..
لماذا سكت قانون الوراثة عن كل هذه المخالفات؟؟؟؟*



*"من دراما الحياة"*

----------


## wafaa hamza

*يعنى ايه وطن   يعنى ايه انتماء

دورت على معناهم فى قاموس الحياه

لقيت الوطن مكان كبير يساع من الحبايب ألف

الانتماء اننا نحبه ونضحى عشانه بالحبايب الألف*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ذهبت اليوم إلى مكتبة الحياة 
لأبحث عن ممحاة للذاكرة .. :!!!:

----------


## صفحات العمر

عندما تغيبين
أشعر بعجز شديد فى إحتواء
تلك الفجوه التى تربط بين الحرف وبين المعنى
حين يغيب التنوين !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبُك ...
ترى هل تكفيك هذه الكلمة ...لتعرف كم أنا بائسة ؟؟؟!!! 
2416007405_bf9eef8d05.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*كلما أحببتنى ..كلما استنامت حريتى فى عبير حبك..
وكلما أنغمست فى عنفوان هذ الحب..كلما ازدادت حريتى سكينة ..
فاستحلفك بالله يا حبيبى..
أن تصادر حريتى أكثر وأكثر..

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أصبحتُ أهيمُ بتلك اللحظات التي اختلي فيها بنفسي ..
فحينها ازداد يقيناً أنه ليس هناك من هو افضل مني ليسعدني.

----------


## اليمامة

*هسهسات حبى لا تكمل بوحها إليك..
أصبحت تحمل شىء من الخوف ..
هل تعرف لماذا؟؟
لأن مقدمك محمل دوماً بالهجير..
وبعده..
أظل ألملم أشواقى فى هدوء يتيم..

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ذهبت اليوم إلى مكتبة الحياة 
> لأبحث عن ممحاة للذاكرة ..


 




> أحبُك ...
> 
> 
> ترى هل تكفيك هذه الكلمة ...لتعرف كم أنا بائسة ؟؟؟!!!


 






> *كلما أحببتنى ..كلما استنامت حريتى فى عبير حبك..*
> 
> 
> *وكلما أنغمست فى عنفوان هذ الحب..كلما ازدادت حريتى سكينة ..*
> *فاستحلفك بالله يا حبيبى..*
> *أن تصادر حريتى أكثر وأكثر..*


 

وبعض الحروف تنبض من صدق الأحساس الذى يسكنها 
وهذا بمنتهى البساطه الفارق بين الكلام العادى والنص الأدبى 
الله الله الله 
مش ممكن الروعة دى  :BRAWA:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وبعض الحروف تنبض من صدق الأحساس الذى يسكنها 
> 
> وهذا بمنتهى البساطه الفارق بين الكلام العادى والنص الأدبى 
> الله الله الله 
> 
> مش ممكن الروعة دى


أشكرك أستاذ محمد على إطرائك الرقيق ومانحن الا قطرة من بحرك استاذنا وشاعرنا الكبير 
لك تحياتى وتقديرى دائما
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

4479538898_570f0e15f4.jpg 

أجرد صوتى من مشاعره لأحدثك 
أذبح إحساسه وأقدمه قرباناً ...لبرودك ...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تلك الرقةِ التى ألتقطها من بين عواصف كلماتك تشبه اللؤلؤ الذى يجمعهُ صائداً للؤلؤِ من أعماقِ بحر عاتىِّ الأمواج 

فترفق بصائدة لرقتك هاوية ...قبل أن تختنق 


d12cf9c1586a1c7f4233d76bfd99da4.jpg

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لولا هذا اليقين الأحمق بأنك تحبنى 

ماصمدت فى جور دولتك الظالمة لحظة... 

ويل لى منك أيها المستعبد لمشاعرى ...وانا أمتثل 

ويل لثائرة خانت قضيتها ...لتحبك ....!! 


37929_mb_file_94fea.jpg

----------


## نـورس

*إقتربت من كل ماهو لكي .. لا تبعدني الأحزان ولا تشطرني الهموم .. رميت أيامي في أحضانك .. عساها تتطبع بألوانك .. وإقتربت من نارك .. إقتربت .. إلى أن إحترقت*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا تتسلل إلى بحبك من أكثر دروبك سرية ؟؟؟ 

هل أنا خطؤوك الواجبُ ستره ...!! 

أم أملُك الراغبُ فى بتره ...!! 
أم حبك لذاتك ...هو القضية ...؟؟؟!!!! 
too_cold_to_stand_it_by_6igella.jpg

----------


## جيهان محمد على

33b2a60a799fa75650fa90512d7bb3f.jpg 


لكى أنساك أحتاج دوماً أن أراك ...حتى تتأكد لى رغبتى فى نسيانك ...!!

----------


## اليمامة

*استعذبت حبك استعذاباً ماسوشياً للألم..
كلما ضاعفت من جرعة الإمتهان..كلما انتشيت ألماً وغراماً
أهكذا يفعل الجلاد مع الضحية...؟!

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تملُنى ... أرأيت عاشقاً يملُّ حبيبهُ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> هو أنت ...!! 
> ملف مرفق 23916


 
عفواً يا سيدى ...أنت لست عاشقاً 

أنت رجل تعرف جيداً ماذا تريد... 

والأهم ... 

تعرف كيف تأخذ ما تريد  

أما أنا .. 

فإمرأة تعلمت أخيراً كيف تكف عن المنح .... حتى وإن كانت ...لا تريد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مابين يقينى بالرحيل عنك ... ورجائى بالبقاء فيك 

أتأرجح انا يا حبيبى على أرجوحة علقت فى طريق (الأعراف) يرقبونها ...ألماً وحزناً 

040910050427b0egmay6aqku9dmkf2.jpg

----------


## صفحات العمر

*آهٍ يا صفحـات العمر*
*أين الحاء وأين البـاء ؟*
*أُسجن داخل بؤرة صمتٍ*
*حتى يصير الصمت بكاء*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وبعض الحروف تنبض من صدق الأحساس الذى يسكنها 
> وهذا بمنتهى البساطه الفارق بين الكلام العادى والنص الأدبى 
> الله الله الله 
> مش ممكن الروعة دى


روعة مرة واحدة .. حقيقي شكرا  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *آهٍ يا صفحـات العمر*
> *أين الحاء وأين البـاء ؟*
> *أُسجن داخل بؤرة صمتٍ*
> *حتى يصير الصمت بكاء*






حـــــــ ::h:: ـــــاء .. بـــــــ ::h:: ــــــاء
مريح ..غيابهما
جميل.. وجودهما
جحيم.. غيابهما المغلف بالوجود !!

----------


## اليمامة

*فى هجرك..
يشغلنى هم التفكير فى مصالحتك..
دون أن يلحظنى قلبى..
وقبل أن يفتح فمى شفاهه بالإعتراض..
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

يــا أنـتَ 
لســتَ رجـلا عـاديـا
طــالما أحبتك إمـرأه غيــر عـاديـه
وطـالمـا سيقتـرن إسمـمك بإسمـها عـاجـلا أم آجـلا






.

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حــــــــــــاء .. بـــــــــــــاء
> مريح ..غيابهما
> جميل.. وجودهما
> جحيم.. غيابهما المغلف بالوجود !!


الحــاء والبــاء ...
هما سر أسرار الجمال ولا شك 
نفر أحيانا منهما  :Closedeyes: 
ثــــم ...
نشتاق قربهما ونهوى العيش بهما 
وقـــد ...
نعتصر ألما فى جودها !!
 :No:

----------


## سمـاء

حاء وباء تكون البداية...

ثم يسيل منهما حـبـر المشاعر..

فيترك الكلمات حـبـلى تنتظر الميلاد...

لتكتمل بعدها حـبـكة قصة الحاء والباء..............

----------


## اليمامة

*لماذا تصف نفسك بالشجاع..وأنت تمارس على قلبى ارهاباً دائماً؟؟!*

----------


## غادة جاد

*لم أصادفه ولا أؤمن به ولا أنتبه لتأثيره وللتغيير الذي يحدثه*
*ولم أكن يوماً ممن يتمنوه*
*ولن أكون* 
*إنه - في رأيي - حالة كبيرة من الهروب يختلقها البعض لنفسه ليبرر لها عذاباتها وضعفها حيال بعض الأشخاص* 
*وأنا لست ضعيفة*
*ولن أرضى يوماً أن أتعذب* 
*فهنيئاً لكم به*
*أيها المساكين* 



*.*

----------


## اليمامة

*أعرف...
أن هناك آلاف غيرى يحبونك..
وعلى عنوانك يرسلون إليك مكاتيب الشوق..
ولكنك..
لن تجد أبداً بعدى..
امرأة تهواك بهذا الصدق..

*

----------


## اليمامة

*أيها المتورم فى جسدى..
كفاك إستشراءً كالذنب الذى لا يعتفر..

*

----------


## محمد نديم

*أليس من مهازل الضعف ،أن يبكي رجل لأن إمرأة ما .... هجرته !!! ؟* 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*جردتنى من كل شىء..ولم تخلف لى غير أهازيج التراب
فألبستها أنا عباءة مصيرية..
فالتراب..مصطلح لو تعرف يا حبيبى
يصلح لكل شىء..
من أول الحب وحتى الموت..

*

----------


## محمد نديم

علمتني أن أكون ذاتي ، ولما رحلت عنك ... افتقدتك وافتقدتها.

----------


## سمـاء

> *أليس من مهازل الضعف ،أن يبكي رجل لأن إمرأة ما .... هجرته !!! ؟*


بلى... ولكن ليس من مهازل الضعف أن يبكى رجل لأن امرأة عمره هجرته...............

----------


## محمد نديم

* أنت محقة يا سماء .... فلقد قلتِ   إمرأة عمره  * 
*وأنا قلت  .. إمرأة ما               ما          ما   ... نكرة  ... لا تستحق البكاء عليها.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**  



_أنا توهت يا ولاد الحلال حد فيكم يدلني لوجه الله
هي سكة قاعة القضايا السياسية أروح لها منين وإزاي ؟!_

----------


## اليمامة

*ثلاثون عاماً..وأنا انتظرك..
وحين التقيتك
كنت انضويت..
كنت انتهيت..
مثل صرخة النضفة التى تخرج من رحمها قبل الأوان
صرت..
وبقيت أنت..
جرح لن تداويه السنين..

*

----------


## محمد نديم

*غربة  أنتِ ....  ووطن :*


قليلا ما ألقيت عصا ترحالي على باب .
فرب غربة أهون عليَّ من باب يطردني .
يا الهي لماذا هي بالذات التي استوقفت ساعة وجداني وثبتت عقاربها بين أناملها ؟
فحطت كل طيوري الخائفة على عتبات كفيها؟

----------


## محمد نديم

*سكن :*


نحلق في الآفاق ، نعرف من نعرفه ، نحبهم نكرههم ، نأمن لهم ، نخافهم ، نذكرهم ، ننساهم ..ربما .
يا إلهي لماذا هي ، التي لا ينمحي عنوانها من ذاكرة وجداني كأنني أسكنها منذ زمان بعيد؟

----------


## اليمامة

> *سكن :*
> 
> 
> نحلق في الآفاق ، نعرف من نعرفه ، نحبهم نكرههم ، نأمن لهم ، نخافهم ، نذكرهم ، ننساهم ..ربما .
> يا إلهي لماذا هي ، التي لا ينمحي عنوانها من ذاكرة وجداني كأنني أسكنها منذ زمان بعيد؟


*الله ياأستاذ محمد
ما أروع بوحك
معبر وشجى..تطيب له نفسى كثيراً
دمت مبدعاً سيدى ولا تحرمنا من إطلالتك الشفافة أبداً..*

----------


## محمد نديم

*أشكر لك تذوقك الجميل يا يمامة*
*إنما نكتب أحاسيسنا ، ونحن بشر نشترك في جزء كبير منها . تجاربنا متشابهة ومشاعر الإنسان تتلاقى في الكثر منها.*
*أهلا بك وبمودتك وأسلوبك الراقي.* 
*محمد نديم*

----------


## اليمامة

*واحدة أخرى أنا ..منذ هويتك..
فلست كلى ..ولا حتى بعضى..
وهذا جزء من جرحى..

*

----------


## محمد نديم

*لا أنت ضوء ، ولا أنا فراشة، فلو اقتربت منك* 
*رجائي ألا تحرقينني*.

----------


## اليمامة

*مددت أصابعك المدربة كالكلاب البوليسية إلى جوارير قلبى..
لتنتزع حياتى ..
وأنفاسى..
وترحل فى هدوء..

*

----------


## Dr_rehab

*

يداك على خصرى و قبله على جبينى ..... كم جميل أن قلبك يحتوينى 

*

----------


## محمد نديم

*هنا كنت أنا وحدي .... وهناك كنت أنتِ وحدك ....*
*رغم ذلك ... كنا معا*.

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> يداك على خصرى و قبله على جبينى ..... كم جميل أن قلبك يحتوينى 
> 
> *


 *
جميل أوى التفاؤل..ههههههه
والحب...
ازيك يا رحاب..
أهلاً بإشراقتك..
حلوة مشاعر الحب..
كلها مشاعر حب..
بس بطرق مختلفة..
حتى لو كانت مستبطنة بالجفا والتوعد..
مش كدا؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*

بعض الناس لا يصلحون سوى لصور تعلق على الحائط..
وآخرين لا يصلحون سوى لصور يغلق عليها القلب..
وأنت..
غير كل الناس..
لا تصلح سوى لصورة غريبة..بعيدة..
أزورها مرة كل عام..
وألقى عليها..
مجرد سلام..*

----------


## اليمامة

*غمرنى الضوء المسهد
غطانى الخوف المجهد..
وروحى العطشى.. 
مازالت تستنجد
متكور قلبى الآن 
 فى صدرى..
مثل القنفد..*

----------


## سوما

*

مازالت أنتظرك فى نفس المكان ,,
لتعيد لي قلبي و فرحة الزمان ..!!
*

----------


## اليمامة

*هناك إناس..بعض وجودهم فى الحياة يحيينا
وبعض وجودهم  الآخر يدمينا..
وأنت..
أولم تعرف أن صخب وجودك..يموج بقلبى..
..ويبقينا؟؟


*

----------


## العسل المر

كم كانت تقول أنها لا تريد وأن تداوي جرحاً بآخر ... يا لها من محقةٌ كاذبه

----------


## العسل المر

عندما تقتل الكلمات أصحابها

----------


## محمد خضر

*ومازال هذا القلب بداخلى ينبض
مـازال نبع الحب فيه متــــــأجج
فرغم قسوة الأحداث رغم قيد الأغلال
رغم وقوعه اسيرا خلف قضبان الأحساس
رغم هوانه بين النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس
مازال ينبض وسيظل دوما ينبــــــــــــض!!*

----------


## محمد خضر

*ومازال هاك القلب بداخلى ينبض
مــازال نبــع الحب فيه متأجـــــج
فبرغم قسوة الأحداث برغم قيد الأغلال
برغم وقوعه اسيرا خلف قضبان الأحساس
برغــــــــــــــم هوانه بين النــــــــــــــاس
مازال ينبض وسيبقى دوما ينبـــــــض!!!!*

----------


## محمد خضر

> أحتاجك 
> 
> بقدر حاجتى للأنفاس 
> ولدفقة الإحساس
> وللهروب من شرور الناس
> ***************


*يمكن لكلمه من حرف واحد ان توصل ما بداخلك من احساس ويدركها كل من حولك دون ادنى عناء منك فهنيأ لمن يستطيع فعل هذا وشكرا لكى يا أستاذه جيهان على هذه الفكره العبقريه

ومازال هاك القب بداخلى ينبض
مــازال نبع الحب فيـــه متأجــج
فبرغم قسوة الأحداث برغم قيد الأغلال
برغم وقوعه أسيرا خلف قضبان الأحساس
برغم هـــــــــــوانه علـــــــى النــــــــاس
مازال ينبض وسيبقى دومــــــــا ينبــــــض*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لماذا؟
كلمة تحمل بين طياتها أنات و شجون ..
مركب بين شطي العقل و الجنون !

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*معصوبة العينين امضي..*
*تاركة خلفي ذاك الماضي المخضب بوجودك!*

----------


## محمد خضر

*ومازال هاك القلب بداخلى ينبض
مــازال نبع الحب فيه متأجــــــج
فبرغم قسوة الأحداث برغم قيد الأغلال
برغم وقوعه اسيرا خلف قضبان الأحساس
برغم هــــــــــــــوانـــــــه بين النـــــــــاس
مازال ينبض..وسيبقى دوما ينبـــــــــــــض!!!*

----------


## اليمامة

*

ثلج أبيض يغطى كل المعالم من حولى..
هو الثلج الذى لا يغطى حجم المساحة التى تتركها فارغة..
هو مساحة الحزن عندما لا توجد..
سأظل أبحث فيه عن وجودك 
الذى لا تذيبه أقصى حرارات الهجر..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*مازال الساحرُ ينظرُ إلى أصابِعِه
ولا يرى غير امرأة ترقصُ ..
لشخصٍ مات ..
رقصةً ميِّتَة ..

مازال الساحرُ ينظرُ ..
ويتراجعُ ..
يتراجعُ
يتراااااااااااااااااااااجعُ ..
إستعداداً للقفزِ ..*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## محمد نديم

*
خاطرة إلى من في الخاطرة : 

إلى متى ... ؟!



*

----------


## nariman

*في عينيك عرفت حياة هجرتني ألوانها .. وفي غيابك أعرف الموت على قيد الحياة*

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا...
من أكون!!!
أنا لست أنا..
أنا لا أعرفها..
آآآآآآآآآه
ودعينى يا أجزائى..فكلى لم يعد فى الأرض..
ولا حتى بعضى..

*

----------


## عثمان الدرملى

عجبا على صبرا صبرته --على بشرا

----------


## عثمان الدرملى

عجبى على حبيباصبر عليه قلبى وهوا ماعنده احساس كنت افتكر ان مشاعره نابضة بالحياة

----------


## عثمان الدرملى

حبيبى---- تعرفى ايه الفرق بينك وبين صدام حسين ؟؟؟؟؟ صدام عذب شعوب--- وانتى بتعذب قلوب                                                                                             ارجوك---- لما تحس انك مخنوق وعايز تعيط اتصل بيا لانى حابب اشمت فيك-----واه من لوعة الحب

----------


## عثمان الدرملى

حبيبى---تعرف الفرق بينك وبين صدام حسين؟؟؟ صدام عذب شعوب--- وانتى بتعذب قلوب                                              ارجوك--- لما تحس انك مخنوق لما تحس انك بتعيط اتصلى بيا لانى حابب اشمت فيك  اااااه                             انتى شمسى انتى قمرى انتى غروبى وهمسى-----انتى عندى اغلى من البيبسى هههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حبيبى---تعرف الفرق بينك وبين صدام حسين؟؟؟ صدام عذب شعوب--- وانتى بتعذب قلوب ارجوك--- لما تحس انك مخنوق لما تحس انك بتعيط اتصلى بيا لانى حابب اشمت فيك اااااه انتى شمسى انتى قمرى انتى غروبى وهمسى-----انتى عندى اغلى من البيبسى هههه


لا تعليق  ::

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*عندما تشعر أن يديك فارغتين
وقلبك صامت
تتمنى لو تدخل اناس أحببتهم لروحك
لعلهم يدركون
ماذا فعلوا بك يوم*

----------


## Lavender

*أنت لا ترى فيمن تحب إلا ما تحب . . . أن تراه*

*(أحلام مستغانمي)*

----------


## سمــا

*مدمنة أنتِ للخديعة حد الثمالة ...*

----------


## اليمامة

عمر من الكلمات العذاب...
             ....لايزال يسكن المقل الحزينة...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لن احلم ان أرى وسط هذا الزحام وريقتي ..
لأنني أطمع ان أرى ذاك الزحام على شرفتي !!!

----------


## اليمامة

*إذا تبق لى لكى أشتاق إنسان..
فلن أشتاق يا سليل روحى ..
إليك..
وبكل شوقى وألمى..
سكرى..وظنى..
لن أتضرع لروحى
أبداً..
لديك...*

----------


## لمسة حنان

عندما تأتي ساعة الرحيل تتشبث كل  جوارحي فيك

فهلا أدركت سر دموعي وبرودة أطرافي حينها

----------


## لمسة حنان

اقصر قصة غرام ابتدت عند احبك وانتهت عند باي

----------


## محمد خضر

B]ومازال هاك القلب بداخلى ينبض
مازال نبع الحب فيه متأجج
فبرغم قسوة الأحداث برغم قيد الأغلال
برغم وقوعه اسيرا خلف قضبان الأحساس
برغم هوانه بين الناس
مازال ينبض وسيبقى دوما ينبض[/b]

----------


## اليمامة

*
أسند رأسى إلى جدار صدرك ..
فتحتضن أوجاعى فى رئتيك...
 وتنقلنى إلى عالم ليس فيه وجع
عالم لا ينفتح إلا على قلبك 
أنـتــــــــــــــــــــ....وحدك
...
أنت الآن من أريد..
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مابينى وبينك ...لن يدركه المتحذلقون ولا المتألهون بأفكارهم البالية عن 

العشق والغرام 

مابينى وبينك... سر ...سرنا 

الذى لن يستطيعه جواسيس الأدب والشعر والبيان عبر كل الأزمان 

ما بينى وبينك ... هوأنا وأنت ...وأنت وأنا ...ثم أنا وأنت 

وهكذا تدور الأنا والأنت فى دوائر لا نهائية لتصنع 

رقص ..ورقص ...ورقص  

ولحن.... إحتوى دقات قلب... قسم على جسدين ....وكلمات مذوباااااات ....فى شهد الحب المصفى ...من كل شائبة ألم أو ...وجع

----------


## اليمامة

> مابينى وبينك ...لن يدركه المتحذلقون ولا المتألهون بأفكارهم البالية عن 
> 
> العشق والغرام 
> 
> مابينى وبينك... سر ...سرنا 
> 
> الذى لن يستطيعه جواسيس الأدب والشعر والبيان عبر كل الأزمان 
> 
> ما بينى وبينك ... هوأنا وأنت ...وأنت وأنا ...ثم أنا وأنت 
> ...


قطعة حسية منفردة تتميز بعبقرية الإحساس.. :f2: 
عادتك يعنى واللا هاتشتريها ..!!!!!!!
ههههههه
حمدلله على السلامة..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قطعة حسية منفردة تتميز بعبقرية الإحساس..
> عادتك يعنى واللا هاتشتريها ..!!!!!!!
> ههههههه
> حمدلله على السلامة..


تسلميلى يا قمر 
الحقيقة الحكاية خرمت منى شوية وطولت عن سطر واحد بكتير بس اعمل ايه هى دفقة شعورية واحدة وماقدرتش اختصرها 
عموما انا سعيدة برأيك يا ندى 
تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

*

أحياناً ..
أحتاج لأن أرفع وجهى للسماء..
أتمعن فى نجومها..
وأزيح أكوام التوتر
والضوضاء التى تموج بداخلى..
لحظتها..
أعرف أننى فى أمس الحاجة
 لكى أبعد عينى قليلاً عن الأرض..
ومن عليها..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أرقٌبنى وانا أنتظرك ...أرقب تلك العاشقة التى تعرف نهاية الطريق ...نهاية القصة 

ولا تتراجع عن قرار الإنتحار الذى وقعته يوماً مع ميثاق حبك ...!!!

----------


## اليمامة

*كم انتظرتك..وكم خذلتنى..
كم إنفتحت على روحك..وكم لفظتنى..
جرح غائر يدمى كرامتى..
وإخفاق مدوى فى حنايايا..
يسرق منى سكينتى..
مهيضة أنا..
آآآآه..
يا طول ليلى..
يا ويلتى..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هناك ..
عند ملتقى الجفنين 
أنتظرٌ من لم يأتِ بعد...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هناك ..
> عند ملتقى الجفنين 
> أنتظرٌ من لم يأتِ بعد...


أحببتك وهم .. دونت خطط لقائك من سنين .. ولا زلت أدون ..

----------


## اليمامة

...آسفة..
لم أحب تلك الخاطرة..
حذفتها..

----------


## اليمامة

*مثل ساعى البريد
كنت أجوب شوارع البرودة
أحمل رسائل العشاق
ولا أعرف للحب طعماً فى الوريد..
حتى إلتقيتك* * .
     .
     .
     .

وذاب الجليد..*

----------


## اليمامة

*

كسرة الخبز ..
عندما غمسناها بملح الأرض
آوتنا ..وأشبعتنا..
ضمتنا..
فلا تعبأ بهذى النجوم الشاحبات
فعما قليل..
ستهطل أغنيات المطر..
ونرقص..
...*

----------


## محمد نديم

> *
> 
> كسرة الخبز ..
> عندما غمسناها بملح الأرض
> آوتنا ..وأشبعتنا..
> ضمتنا..
> فلا تعبأ بهذى النجوم الشاحبات
> فعما قليل..
> ستهطل أغنيات المطر..
> ...


 *تحيتي يا يمامة 
أ**عجبتني الخاطرة ...*
* شاعرية الحرف ...*
* ريقة بلغة سليمة وصور جميلة ...*
* لماذا لا تجربي  كتابة قصيدة النثر؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *تحيتي يا يمامة 
> أ**عجبتني الخاطرة ...*
> * شاعرية الحرف ...*
> * ريقة بلغة سليمة وصور جميلة ...*
> * لماذا لا تجربي  كتابة قصيدة النثر؟*


أستاذ محمد نديم مرة واحدة !!!!!!! :f2: 
يا لحسن حظى..
ًًومعجب بخاطرة إرتجالية عادية..!!!!
ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ محمد
شرف ليا هو رأيك وإعجابك بيها وحضرتك أستاذ كبير باعتز فعلاً برأيه..
أنا بس حابة أقول لحضرتك إنى مجرد هاوية وإرتجالية لو صح التعبير..ومكان ما إحساسى بيودينى
ولكن لو المقصود بالقصيدة النثرية زى مانا فاهمة يبقى أنا باكتبها فعلاً فى اللينك دا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread148960-4.html

 ..شوفه حضرتك كدا ..وتسعدنى رؤيتك
مع خالص التحية والتقدير.. :f:

----------


## سوما

*

برغم من كل الألأم ,, سأبتسم ..!!
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأنت ... 

أيها العاشقُ المتبتل فى محراب صدِّى وتمنعى  

ترجوا محبةً ...هى لك 

وذات مثقلة بالهموووم ِوالأتراااحِ ...والتردد 


فترفق يا توأم الروُحِ بقلبك  

فاوالله لقد أشقيتنى بورعك ..!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما بين ربيع فرحي 
و خريف ألمي 
كان صيف استمد حرارته من دفء قلبي 
ليتركني للشتاء !

----------


## سوما

*

أحياناً أشتاق للطفلة التى بداخلي ,,
فمنذ ما فارقتني ,, وأنا تائهة وأبحث عنها حولي بلا جدوى ,,
أبحث عن نسيم برائتها ,, بسمتها الشفافة وروحها الطاهرة ,,
كم أشتقت إليكِ يا طفلتي ..!!
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

بعض الجوع يشعلنا ضوء 
أما الشبع فمحض نهـــاية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما عدتُ أعرفُ أيكم الغائِبُ عنى ...أنت

أم حقيقتُك ...؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بعض الجوع يشعلنا ضوء 
> أما الشبع فمحض نهـــاية


أحببتها ....!!
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أحببتها ....!!


 أجمل وردة لذوقك  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

حدثينى عنكِ كثيرًا
لكن همسا
لا أريد النجوم أن تسمع صوتكِ 
فتزداد بهـاء
فأنا يعجبنى ضوئها الخافت
ووجهكِ الأكثر ضيـاء

----------


## اليمامة

*إليك
أحمل أمنياتى
والحنين
وبعض أزهار العمر الفائت
...
..
.

منذ رحلت عنى*

----------


## د. أمل

كل ما حولى بطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييىء 

إلا الزمن

----------


## سحر البيااان

كيف أسطر فى سطر واحد بوحى ومااااااأكثرها جروحى وماااااأدماها نزيف حروفى لا يكفيها أوراق ولا الدمع المراااااااق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وإنى أحبُك ....
وبعضُ الحب ذباح

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أما زلت تخط على كفك رقم هاتفى وعنوانى

وترسم بعينيك زمنا جميلا
من ذكريات الحب وأنس المكانِ

إسكنتك أوراق وردى وعطرى
وفوضى عشقى وأحضانى


تنهدت
تصدعت
تألمت


وابتلع حلمى ياحبيبى الدخان

----------


## kethara

*

من بين الحروف المتناثرة بكل الأرجاء

لم تعد تستهوينى الكلمات التى تلتحف لونك القانى

فمعذرة كن كيفما شئت فلم أعد أهتم

لتلك الأمنيات التى يسطرها  حسك دون أمل او رجاء

*

----------


## محمد أمير

*رغم كل الأخفاقات والفشل بمعظم ما عدى ومر 
ولكن مازال بالعمر بقية باقية كى أتمسك بالأمل
لن أكتب ولن أرسل ولن أتكلم فمل الصبر والحبر والورق
لكن كلى ثقة انكى سيدتى تملكين
قلبا يرى وحسا يرى وعقلا يرى فماذا أريد اكثر من ذلك
سأظل أنتظر وأنتظر لأن أنتظارى الان له معانى كثيرة واضحة
ولن يضيع العمر مرة اخرى سدى

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل الشكر لكل من أثرى هذا المتصفح
وترك بيننا جزءاً من روحه ونبض مشاعره 
لكم جميعاً إخوتى كل الود والتقدير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تمنيتُ أن تفاجئنى بحنانك يقتحم خلوة أحزانى

تمنيتُ حنانك ...وجودك ...أنت 

ولكنك ...بخلت ...بخلت ...بخلت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتعرفُ أننى أكره أن تحدثنى عن نفسك ...!!
حديثُك عن نفسك يتوهنى عنك بدلاً من أن يقربنى منك 
أنت رجل لا يكذب .... ولا يصدق
أنت رجل يحلم بما لم يكن.... ولن يكون 
أنت رجل المستحيل الماضى.. والآتى... والكاااااااائن بىِّ وبك ....وبقصتنا... التى لن يرددها سوى هذيان وجداننا المريض .... ببعضنا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> أتعرفُ أننى أكره أن تحدثنى عن نفسك ...!!
> حديثُك عن نفسك يتوهنى عنك بدلاً من أن يقربنى منك 
> أنت رجل لا يكذب .... ولا يصدق
> أنت رجل يحلم بما لم يكن.... ولن يكون 
> أنت رجل المستحيل الماضى.. والآتى... والكاااااااائن بىِّ وبك ....وبقصتنا... التى لن يرددها سوى هذيان وجداننا المريض .... ببعضنا



اسمحيلي اقتبس منك تعليقك جيهان 


أحببتها

كلمات رائعة..من وحي قلمك؟؟

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اسمحيلي اقتبس منك تعليقك جيهان 
> 
> 
> أحببتها
> 
> كلمات رائعة..من وحي قلمك؟؟


يااااااااااخبر ....!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههههه
طبعا يا ايمان.... الموضوع كله المفروض يبقى من وحى اقلامنا ومايكونش فيه حاجة منقولة خالص 
عشان كدا مجرد تجولى داخل الموضوع بيعملى متعة غير عادية لان كل الناس كاتبة بأقلامها وبمشاعرها مهما كانت كلمات بسيطة لكن بتعبر عنا اما بقى الحاجات اللى بتعجبنى بحطها فى موضوع (قالوا رصد لكلام الناس ونبض الحياة )
انا منتظراكى بقى يا قمر ومنتظرة خواطرك اللى اكيد هاتبقى جميلة ورقيقة زيك
تحياتى ونورتى الموضوع كله 
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

عذرا جيهان

اختلط عليا الأمر بموضوعك التاني " نبضات.."

طبعا انا عارفة ان هنا الكتابة من وحي اقلام اصحابها

بعتذر مرة اخرى للنسيان..شوفتي بأة مواضيعك الحلوة بتعمل فينا ايه؟؟


تحياتي

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ملاقوش للورد عيب 
قالوا الطماطم غليت  ::

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*بعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدٌ*


* أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت
* 
* 


والإنتظار موجع



يملأ فراغ الروح
* 


**

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أنا اهو

لالالالالالالالالا

من غير ماتمسكي ..*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عندما كففتُ عن حب الحلوى ....أدركتُ أننى كبرت

----------


## اليمامة

*

كانت غايته من العشق انتظار المستحيل
حتى أصبح..وأصبحت
أصبحنا ذكرى..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جئتُ لهذا العالم بزهورى الملونة .... فلم يعطينى سوى ألوانه الرمادية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أريد أن أتنفس ....هل هذا كثير...؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أشكرك..
يا من اوهمت روحي ان طوق نجاتها هو نصل خنجرك !

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أنا اهو

لالالالالالالالا

من غير ماتمسكي

هتغرقيني ماكياج*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما جدوى الانتظار ......................... إن كنا نعلم أننا لن تجمعنا الأقدار

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أشكرك.. 
> يا من اوهمت روحي ان طوق نجاتها هو نصل خنجرك !


 

أشكرك لأنك لم تمنحنى سوى الخذلان ...مرات ومرات 

حتى إعتصر بيده القاسية قلبى ليسحق بداخله أوهام كادت ان تودى بحياتى ...كم انا مدينة له يا سيدى ...ولك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ما جدوى الانتظار ......................... إن كنا نعلم أننا لن تجمعنا الأقدار


نورتى الموضوع قلب مصر
أتمنى اشوفك دايما واشوف خواطرك الرقيقة يا قمر

----------


## قلب مصر

> نورتى الموضوع قلب مصر
> أتمنى اشوفك دايما واشوف خواطرك الرقيقة يا قمر



جيهان أشكرك على هذا الترحيب الدافئ  :f: 






للعشق ملامح وكيان

للعشق مواسم وألحان

أغاريد روح تُزهر ريحان

للعشق آوان ............... قد لا يأتى في أي زمان

----------


## محمد أمير

*أنتظرت كثيرا بشاطئ الصبر
وسفنى ارتعدت من صقيع الأيام
ولكن ارى بين الغيوم بادرة جديدة للأمل سأتمسك بها
ليوم تطل فيه سعادتى لتملأ سمائى بمطر اليقين
وأدركت ان بالأنتظار تعلم وبالصبر فائدة
فاليأس لن ولن يعرف لقلبى طريق

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

**




*ليتنى لم أقرأ خريطة قسوته فى الإبتعاد*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حينما نخدع انفسنا بالامل 

ويتساقط  كالمطر كبريائنا 

فما جدوى الانتظار .....

الا ضياع الايام  !!!*

----------


## kethara

*


أشتاقك رغم انك لن تبرحنى يوما
أتلمسك بكل حناياى
أتنفسك حين المسنى
تحضرنى كلما بادر قلبى بغزوك
هكذا تعودتك تُمطرنى حين يندر الغيث

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كم هى شفافه دموع الشموع

----------


## سوما

*سعــادتــي ليست بقـربي منــك ,,
سعــادتــي هى إلا ابتعـد عنــك ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ما اعذب صوتك هنا ..





ولكن لا ادري لماذا شعرت بقشعريرة من غربة سرت في اوصالي 
جعلتني اهرب منك لدفء الوطن الفيروزي 




..فعذراً
*

----------


## اليمامة

*

أيتها السماء..
إن كان لابد منى ..
فإنى جاهزة للسلام..
وإن كان لى مطلب عندك..
فهو أن تظل ذكراه فىّ..
ولا يسقط اسمه من علوك..*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*


قدرى لم ينتهى .... فقلبى مازال ينبض



وحُلمى مازال يزهو




*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من عجائب صُنع حبك بىِّ ..أنه غير نواميس الكون الأبدية فى نظرى 

تلك النواميس التى تجزم بأننى على قيد الحياة وأجزم أنا أننى ميتة على قيد حبك ....!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(وحشتينى) .... 


كَلِمتُكَ.... المُهلِلة 

ولهفتُكَ.... المُلثمة 

وحيرتُكَ.... الهاربة 

وأيضاً  

كذبتُكَ المفضلة...!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يقتلنى غروره  

ويقتلهُ عنادى  

ومابين القتل.. والقتل  

يموت كل شئ....!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تتحدانى ...بصمتك 

وأتحداك ...بصبرى 

وعيون القلب ترقب الخلاص.... من سوء قدرى 

وأنت ... 

تتلبسنى بلباس شفاف... لا يسترُ الروح من أمطار عبثك 

فالترحم ...أو لا ترحم 

وما جدوى الرحمة ....وسط جحيم ظنك 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

*

واحدة أنا أخرى منذ هويتك
فلست كٌلى..
ولا حتى بعضى
وهذا جزء من جرحى..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألتُك ذات بكاء عن قلبى الذى وهبته لك 

لماذا أضعته وكيف هان عليك ..؟؟؟!!!

فقلت .. وهل يجوز أن يمُن المانح على الممنوح عطيته؟؟؟!!!!

وكيف تسألينى عن ما ضاع منى ...ومنكِ

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*كُفٍي يا سر حماقتي ..و حماقتها...و حماقتهن !*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صديقتي ..
لا أطيق صبرا حتى أراكٍ













و ساعتها بقى ..






















محدش يحوووووووووشني

----------


## العسل المر

.......

عندما تذوب الكلمات ، وتعلن الحروف عصيانها

----------


## اليمامة

*

أمى..
أيتها المرسومة على جدران القلب وردة بيضاء
يا قطرات الرحمة ..يا أحلامى بقية عمرى
أو لم تخبرك الشمس أنك لو غبتِ أُجن..
.
.
كم أحبك يا سندسية
...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كذب ...رياء ...نفاق 
هذه هى الحياة ....للأسف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*شابت طفلة الأمس لأنها تركت جزءاً من روحها في جسدي
و لكنها احتفظت بجزء لها ..و هذا سر شقائي !*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم تكن أبداً أزمتنا فى غياب الحب 

بل كانت فى ماهو الحب الذى يجمعنا...!!!!  

الحب بالنسبة لك كان دوما (حالة مؤقتة) تعيشها (وقت الحاجة )بكل تفاصيلها المجنونة.. والحنونة.. والمحتوية لأقصى درجات العشق والهيام 


 

أنت رجل يخترق ..ولا يثق... ولا يحترق إلَّا لنفسه 


 

وأنا إمرأة الماء.... أريد حريته.. وليونته .. وديمومته ...وإحتواااااااائه  
،،، 



،، 






، 























وهكذا تشتت الطريق ...  

وضاع الأمل .....والبريق

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_


ما امتع اللحظات التي اقضيها برفقة الشوكولا..ادللها و تدللني_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> _
> 
> 
> ما امتع اللحظات التي اقضيها برفقة الشوكولا..ادللها و تدللني_


سبحااااااااااااان الله .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لسة كنت باكل شيكولاتة وحالتى كانت زى البنت دى بالظبططططططططط  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سبحااااااااااااان الله .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لسة كنت باكل شيكولاتة وحالتى كانت زى البنت دى بالظبططططططططط




*متعرفيش إنى أقدر أقرا أفكارك و من عينيكى أقول لك كل أسرارك*

 ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الحب بـ إسم الإحتياج لا عزاء فيه للفراق

هايدى دياب*

----------


## ابو الافكار

اؤمن بمقولة مالايدرك كله لايترك كله

ولكننى فى كثير من الاحيان 

عندما اذهب لادراك بعض هذا الكل

 اجدنى قد ادركت الكل

----------


## اليمامة

*

فى نهاية اليوم ..
عندما كنت أنظر لغروب الشمس
لم أكن أتذكر الرياح
التى تواطأت ضدى
عند منتصفه*

----------


## سوما

*

ليتك تعلم أن يديك هى الأمان فى مفترق طريق حياتي ..!!!
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*
سأقضي على كل أسباب الوصول إليك..ولن يهمني بعد اليومِ إلاك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشعر به ....نعم أشعر به 

فى ضمة شوق مفاجئة  

أو لحظة وجد هادرة  

أو برهة صمت دافئة  

أشعر به  

أشعر  
أشعر  
أشعر ... 
أشعرُ أنا بحبك الجباااااااااان....!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*لا تستاء..فأنا أعلمُ أنكَ مدمنٌ على الكمال
سأتركُ الأخرى لك..
وأرحلُ حافية القدمين أنا و ما بقي لي من كرامتي وخوفي من ان تلاحقني كراهيتك !!!*

----------


## سوما

مـازالـت أجـئ إليـك كـل يـوم  لـسماع ألحانـك ,,,,
فأقف بعيدة ليعزف لك قلبي لحن حبه الأبدي لك ,,
فـمتي ستسمع لحـن قلبـي الوحيـد ؟؟!!!
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مـازالـت أجـئ إليـك كـل يـوم لـسماع ألحانـك ,,,,
> فأقف بعيدة ليعزف لك قلبي لحن حبه الأبدي لك ,,
> فـمتي ستسمع لحـن قلبـي الوحيـد ؟؟!!!


 
الله يا وسام ....!!
حلوة بجد  :f2:

----------


## kethara

*

هناك من تفصلنا عنهم حدود المكان ورغم تلك الحدود
نتلاقى وما أعذب هذا التلاقى
يقتحم كل شيئ بداخلنا
وأخرون تجمعنا بهم الأماكن وتقربنا المسافات
ولكن لا نشعرهم ..... لا نراهم ولا نلتقى
لأن سحر اللقاء بعبور الحدود والحواجز
والغوص فى بحور هذا السحر

مع تحيتى
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل ما فينا ....يدعونا للتراب

----------


## طريق

*أرق

 كالحجر يهوي النوم من ملكوته العالي في بئر روحي العميقة*

----------


## سوما

بغروب شمس حبك ,, شعرت بظلمتي ,,,
فيحيني هواك من جديد ,,, كلما مر طيفك بخيالي ..!!
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*

كم يلزمنى من الأوهام لأتصور أننى لم أعرفك..وكم يلزمنى من اليقين لأجعلك تصدق أننى انتظرتك طويلاً !!!*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_
___

_

إتسعت المسافة بين قلبي و ابتسامتي ..بما يكفي ليواري حزني !_

----------


## طريق

*أحتضن حبك في قلبي*
* كما يحتضن المصباح ضوء شمعة*
* لا تطفئه هبة ريح*
* لا يكسره هبوب عاصفة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*حتى ورودك لم تبعث ليا الامل بـــــــ حٌبك
فقد اتانى خريف حبك ولم يعود ربيع قلبى
*

----------


## محمد طلعت

ليتنى ما سافرت .. 
السفر له منافع .. ولكن آلامه أكثر .. من منافعة ..
والغربة .. سكين بلا نصال تزبحك كل يوم .. والدماء بطيئة ..قطرة كل يوم ..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ليتنى ما سافرت .. 
> السفر له منافع .. ولكن آلامه أكثر .. من منافعة ..
> والغربة .. سكين بلا نصال تزبحك كل يوم .. والدماء بطيئة ..قطرة كل يوم ..!


 
رائعة ..وأكثر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سئمتُ كل هذه ....العلاقات الإسفنجية 

تلك التى لا تعرف سوى أن تمتص من روحك جمالها وبهائها 

تلك التى تقترف ليونة الوصال ... وجفاء العطاء..!!

----------


## طريق

أحببتك عالما أغزل من أجله خيط الشمس
 أسائل في عينيه شوق الريح
 أسامر في رقته وشيش البحر
 أهب في رفقة شجره كل سماواتي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_




ما هذا الشوق ..لأرضٍ لم أولد’ فيها ؟_
_و حنينُ الدمِ لقومٍ لم أرهم يوماً ؟_
_ودموعي تلك؟..أم ذاكَ عصيرُ الزيتونِ؟!!_

----------


## طريق

أحيانا تشبه نشوة حبك 
 عصف الموسيقى 
 دوران الدوامات
 أو فرح هائل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*


بين رحيلي وبقائي
لحظه
تأتى فيها ملائكتى
تحمل روحى
وبين سعدى وشقائي
تبدأ نهايتى*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*يذكرني الليل بخضوع صوتك الذي طالما داعب مشاعري برقة همساتك
*

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*أنا مش حأبص ورايا ولا اقول آه مهما الامل زال العيون شيفاه

... عبدالرحمن الابنودي ...*

----------


## العسل المر

كم أنت كاذبة أيتها الأيام القادمة ...

----------


## طريق

روحها .. يا لروحها التي تشبه المحراب
 كلما دخلته
 خرجت منه إنسانا آخر
 يطير ولا يخطو 
 مما تزود به من خفة ونشوة وشعور بالقداسة

----------


## الشحرورة

*

كم أفتقدك ... متى ستعود ؟
بل هل ستعود ؟؟؟

بعد اليوم اعرف أنك لن تحاول ان تعود !!!!!*

----------


## طريق

*هذى الموسيقى ..* 
* هل سمعت مثلها من قبل أبدا!*
* أرجوك*
* دعي أناملك تربت*
* على قلبي*

----------


## طريق

*عندما تصبح روحي مثل دوامة*
* وأشبه أنا موجة أنتزعت من عرض محيط*
* لتغوص عميقا في قاع البئر*
* متخبطة في كل جدار*
* فإن قلبك الذي يشع*
* كفنار في بحار الحكايات القديمة*
* يرسلني نشوانا وطليقا* 
* في اتجاه حركة النهر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنتُ ذات ربيع ...أغرد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأنت ... 

يا أُنس وحشتى ...وسر إشراقتى 

يا ضميرى الناطق ...بكل الحقائق 

إقترب أكثر 
 

وأكثر
 

وأكثر  

لماذا أنت بعيد هكذا ...فى دمايا ...؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_

و مضت تبحث بين جفنيه عن وطنٍ لها.._
_و لم تدرِ أنهما بئر عمييييييييق_
_في باطنه_ 
_تغريبة..!_

----------


## سوما

> كنتُ ذات ربيع ...أغرد


جميلة اوى يا جيهان ... تسلم ايدك بجد  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*أرأيت ,,, جفت الأوراق والأشجار , حزناً على قسوة الفراق...!!!* :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جميلة اوى يا جيهان ... تسلم ايدك بجد


 إنتى الأجمل يا وسام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

Good_Morning_by_fhrankee.jpg


إستوطنت قلبك
 حقاً ليس لى فيه مأوى يأوينى من أمطارك.. وبرقك ..ورعدك
 ولكن لا أريد غيره بديلاً... فهو وطنى ومثوى ترابى

----------


## طريق

أفق الهوى مفتوح ولا نهائي
مروج الحب لا يحتويها النظر
مراتب العشق شاهقة تسمو
يقول العاشق :
"أجمل دقات قلبي لم تأت بعد"

----------


## صفحات العمر

مثقلـة بالحرف العـذب 
والشدو بروح الخنســاء 
وحنينى عصفور حائــر
لا يهدأ صيفا وشتــاء
أعجب من دفئك وحنانك
فى قسوة هذى الأجــواء

----------


## طريق

هي..!!
 امرأة للفصول والمواقيت
أنثى للمواسم والأزمان
 جسرا صنعته لي الحقيقة
 كي أعبر نحو ذاتي
 عهدا قطعته الأقدار على نفسها
 كي تصالحني على العالم

----------


## سوما

ألتقينا بعد طول سنيــن ,, ووجـع وأنيـن ..
ألتقينـا ورأيتـك ,, وذاب بداخـلنـا الحنيـن !!
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

user11881_pic9573_1237467686.jpg



متى تكشفك حُجب الغيب عنى ...؟!
لأعرف كيف هو قلبك .. وماذا تريد منى ؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

زدنى رحيلا.. وجفاءا.. وهجرانا
 زدنى صلابة.. وشجاعة.. وكرامة 
 زدنى 

  زدنى 

  ولا تنتقص من جحودك شيئا

a6b54d5110391b1a70ba6d8291815952jpg.jpeg

----------


## طريق

كطفل مشاكس
 لا يهدأ حبك في فراش الليل
 ويتمطى في الظهيرة 
 كأمير يدمن الصحو متأخرا

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## د. أمل

غاليتى " جيهان "

ألف مبروك الفوز بفضية حورس
مع تمنياتى بدوام الإبداع و التألق

----------


## طريق

قلبي وقمر السماء الفضي
 عينان
 أداوم بهما النظر إليك

----------


## kethara

*أختى الغالية رقيقة المشاعر
جيهان محمد على

وكانت دعوة رائعة لمشاركة حرفك المتألق
ببوحنا ولو كان سطرا واحدا
دام وجودك الرائع ومبارك فوز تلك الدعوة
تمنياتى لكِ بالنجاح والتوفيق



*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ألف مبروك جيهان حورس 2010 الفضي

وإن شاء الله للأمام دوماً

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

صديقتى الغالية جيهان..
لا أستطيع أن أصف لك مدى سعادتى بتقدير هذا الموضوع..وفوزه المستحق وان كان يستحق فعلياً أكثر من ذلك..
فهو كان بالفعل ولا يزال دعوة رحيمة لأن نسطر ما يجول فى خاطرنا ويجيش فى صدورنا آنياً..فى اللحظة..
وكم هو الإنسان بحاجة ملحة ومفاجئة أحياناً يا عزيزتى لأن يخرج ما بداخله كى يستريح..كى يتواصل..ويناجى أصدقائه وأقرانه..
هكذا كانت هذه الدعوة فى قلبى..
" دعوة رحيمة لكتابة خاطرة فى سطر واحد..."
أشكرك يا جيهان..
وكونى دوماً بخير يا حبيبتى..
ندى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خاطرة من سطر واحد:

عندما تجتمع الثقافة واللباقة والذكاء والطيبة  وخفة الظل وحسن الخلق لدى إمرأة معتدة بشخصيتها فإنها تنافس اللؤلؤة المتألقة والماسة المتوهجة
 وهكذا أنت
1000 مبروك يا جناب المديرة
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الكراهية الساخنة .. ألعن أنواع الحب ( خاطرة من سطر واحد )
الف مبروك الفوز يا استاذه  بجائزة حورس *

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة جيهان 

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك جيهان

*

----------


## سوما

> ملف مرفق 24554
> 
> 
> إستوطنت قلبك
>  حقاً ليس لى فيه مأوى يأوينى من أمطارك.. وبرقك ..ورعدك
>  ولكن لا أريد غيره بديلاً... فهو وطنى ومثوى ترابى


كلما مررت عند تلك الكلمات أتوقف وأقرأها مراراً وتكراراً ,, ما أجملها ... وما أجمل قلبك يا جيهان .. :xmas 9: 
متميزة حتى فى خواطرك ذات السطر الواحد , :xmas 29: , دمتِ بخير أيتها المتميزة .. :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*رسالة الإرهابي

هدف الإرهابي الحقيقي مش إنه يموت مين

هدفه كان واضح .... صريح عمل بلبله للمصريين

ده فجر نفسه في الشارع و هو ده أكبر دليل

مسيحي مسلم مع بعض أهم ماشيين ساعة التفجير

الكل انضر منه .... مهو كان تفجير كبير

هدفه كان رسالة لينا مسألش هموت مين

عرف إزاى يوقعنا في بعض .. والله عيب يامصريين .

بقلم / هايدى دياب*

----------


## طريق

فرقتنا خرائط الأرض
 وجمعتنا خرائط السماء
 أنا وأنت
 روح واحدة 
 عاشت مرتين

----------


## nova_n

أختى الغالية جيهان

مبروك الفوز
وكثيرا حاولت اشارك معكم لكن بصراحة
كل مرة كنت اتراجع لان كل الاقلام هنا رائعة
تمنياتى لك بالخير

شكرا

----------


## زهره

امس كنت هناك .............واليوم اصبحت هنا 

الف مبرووووووووك جيهان وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أعتذر ياجيجي متأسفه ياحبيبتي

نسيت اباركلك على فوزك في حورس

من تقدم لتقدم ان شاء الله*

----------


## طريق

أيتها المرأة الشعر..المرأة الحب..المرأة الكون
فيما يرجى السحر..بعد كلماتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

غردى يا قلوب صنعتها الحقائق  وامحى بأغنياتك الكره والضغائن وحلقى بسماء حدودها.... الصبر على من طغى.. وبغى وأجرى دمعة على خد مصر

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك جيجـــى 

وكل حورس وإنتى متألقة ...*

----------


## طريق

بشريان حب أنشأت لي وطنا في دمي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم أكن أعرف أنك مؤذى لهذه الدرجة أيها  القلب
 كيف إستطعت أن تصنع كل هذا البرد.. والغيم ..والوحشة فى العالم ...هذا المساء....؟؟!!!!!

----------


## فخراوى

*مليون مبروك لك أختى العزيزة جيهان* 

*فوزك بوسام حورس*

*عن هذا الموضوع الجميل*


*بعدين معاك .. كمّل جميلك .. ابعد بعيد .. ساعدنى اسيبك*

*حليم .*

----------


## ندى الايام

كلما كبر سنى زاد همى 
مبرك على الفوز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

__

_رأى حريته حقيقة ..على بعد حلم من الآن_
_فإجتازه!_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشعر بالفزع من نفسى حينما أكتشف ان مساحة التسامح بداخلى تتقلص ..!!
 تلك القدرة على منح العفو للآخرين بغير قيد أو شرط 
 أُفجع فى تلك الذات التى ضاع منها سلامها فى غفلة منها 
 كيف حدث لها هذا وهى من عاشت تقتات الحب وتتنسم نسائمه الملهمة للخير  والنقاء ..؟؟؟!!!!

memory_punishes_me_once_again_by_Valioza.jpg

----------


## طريق

أحبك
 كما لو كان الحب حدثا يقع في العالم لأول مرة

----------


## ندى الايام

من ملكه الحب غابت ارادته

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم تمنيت أن أموت على صدرك  كم تمنيت أن تتخلل آخر أنفاسى  مسام جسدك الحبيب  كم تمنيت أن تُسكِّنى فى مكان ما تحت شفتيك لأُقبل كلماتك

 كم تمنيت ..كم تمنيت

 ولكنك..

  أبيت

 أبيت

 أبيت
...
..
.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_حالة أنا .. و ميؤوس منها .._
_ لالالالالا_
_ بل..لم أجد بعد طبيب ماهر_


 :Girl (13):

----------


## جيهان محمد على

get-9-2009-71xob88w.jpg

  هل أخبرتك قبل اليوم أنك سرُ جمالى ..؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

tumblr_l9gv30S0Qs1qccrjio1_1280.jpg

 سنستطيع..

----------


## محمد طلعت

www.talaaturl.blogspot.cm

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحيانا نسافر بالموسيقى ...أو تسافر فينا

Iga_No5_by_franekchrzonszcz.jpg
 



 http://www.4shared.com/audio/8dbniZA..._Aranjuez.html

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_


ضفيرة من ثماني خصلات ..هي روحي الممتلئة الآن بقوس قزح_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك فوق ما تتخيل ...وما تستحق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

normal_to hide.jpg


هناااااك عند هذا البحر 

 أتجرد دوما من ثباتى ...
أخون مماتى المشوه بأنفاسى 

 هناااااك عند هذا البحر

 أقوم بأعظم معجزاتى 
 ألتقيك انت ::h:: 
  وطناً ... وضمة شوق
 تثور فى وجه إحتضاراتى

----------


## محمد أمير

*

ستظل وريقات الزهور تبكى وتتألم لحين
رؤيتك ووجودك الرائع الذى سيكفكف تلك الدموع
ويزرع مكانها قطرات من الأمل والسعادة
وسأظل أنتظر دون ملل على أمل هذا اللقاء
واشعر ان هناك جسور بديعة بدأت تظهر بالفضاء
ولم يبقى الا ان اتشجع وأقوم بالعبور 

مازال المطر يهطل لتنبت زهور الأمل
الله يديمك يا مطر
*

----------


## سوما

*

أحبك كثيراً ,,, فأحتاجك أكثر وأكثر....!!
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إنتظرتك طويلا ولم تأتى  


وأعرف أنه حتى فى حضورك ..لن تأتى 


هكذا أنت ... وهكذا أنا  

مع 


الإنتظاااااااار 


صنعنا منه لغة ميتة  

نستنطق بها مشاعرنا 


al7aayarah%20(65).jpg

----------


## جيهان محمد على

000i052LTr7.jpg 

سأظل أكتبك حرفاً ...ونزفاً ... وقولة حق فى باطل أيامى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تقل أحبك...لا تقل  
الصمت صااااااااااخب  

لا أسمعك 
لا أسمعك 
لا أسمعك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعتصرنى يد الاقدار لتحررنى منك

وانا أرحب بالإعتصار ...وأرفض التحرر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأنت ...أيها الحاااااالم بقلبى المتعب 

دعنى أتلوها لك همساً... وعصفاً... وسيلاً  

أحبك 

ليتك تصدق...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

معك ... 



تتراجع.... أولوياتى 

وأتشكك.... فى قناعاتى 



معك... 



أعود طفلة تنصت بإنبهار لضلالتك 

وأجود رفقاً يزود عن كل حماقاتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*موجوعة * *به** يا أمى * 


*ولا سبيل  لراحة*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إنتظر





 قف




 هناااااك






 عند هذا الخط




 لا تقترب أكثر 






 فبعد هذا الخط تبدأ حياتى ...بدونك

----------


## سوما

*

معــك ,, أشعر بالحيـــــــــــــــــــاة ..!!
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا وطن الامانى  ... وحضن الأغانى ... وهزج الليالى الساهرات  

عطشى بك يروينى  ..وجرحى بك يحينى ...وقولى فيك يكفينى  

بأنك انت ......أنت ولا غيرك   

حبيبى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*حينما تبلغ عمرا طاعناً من الخسارة فى الحب ...فى الناس ...فى الاحلام
لا تتألم كثيراً ....* *فقط ضع يدك على قلبك وتذكر أن هذه هى الحياة*

----------


## اليمامة

*




أضع نفسى دائماً فى قلب رحمتك .. 

و تضعنى أنت دائماً تحتها..
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا قلب أصفى من قطر العين... الخاشع 
أستبينك بين غيوم كبريائك ...دامع


فلك البشرى بقلبى الأسير... الخاضع
يزف إليك عمراً ... قادماً... رائع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لازلت ..أول فكرة تستيقظ عليها حواسى ...* * وآخر دمعة أغمض عليها عيونى 
* *لازلت.. قصة فى البال مستحيلة ...* *وشدوى الحزين فى الليالى البخيلة 

* * لا زلت

لازلت
.

 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*إرتدى أيها الحمار جلد الأسد ثم أخبرنى كيف ستحول نهيقك إلى زئير..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *إرتدى أيها الحمار جلد الأسد ثم أخبرنى كيف ستحول نهيقك إلى زئير..*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
لأ حلوة أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
> لأ حلوة أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :: 
زمان كان الحرفوش بيشرب قرعة بوظة تتول دماغه ويقول أنا جدع
ما لوش عذر فى قربعة قرعة البوظة لإنه قربعها بمحض إرادته
لكن بعد دماغه ما تتول ممكن نلتمس له عذر لما يفتكر إنه جدع
لكن بصراحة أكتر حاجة بتغيظنى إنى أشوف حمار فاكر نفسه أسد هصور رغم إنه مش مقربع ولا حاجة
بس تقريبا بيبقى متوول خلقة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*عندما تضع الماء فى الثلاجة فإنه يبدأ فى التجمد وعندما تضع الشعب فى الثلاجة فإنه يبدأ فى الغليان*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *عندما تضع الماء فى الثلاجة فإنه يبدأ فى التجمد وعندما تضع الشعب فى الثلاجة فإنه يبدأ فى الغليان*




وعندما تضع القلوب الطاهرة فى نار الظلم لا تستغرب إشتعالها ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أفر هاربة من نداءات قلبك ، وفى طريق هروبى أتعثر أنا بهمسات دفئك.. وبراءة طفولتك.. وثورات غيرتك... وأنًّات وجعك ..

وأنا أرفض 


 أرفض 


 أرفض التوقف...!!


 وفى نهاية الطريق يهبط علىِّ وحى حبك يقول لى:


(لبيِهِ يا كُلك)




565134_01266339711.jpg

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هنا ..وهنا فقط

ألمس حنان الموسيقى ..

والصوت..

والصورة الراحلة في قطار الأمس البعييييـد..


هنا ..وهنا فقط


ألمس دموع القلب بعيني ...

----------


## سوما

*فى بعــــــــــــادك فقـــــدت نــــــــــــــور عيـــــونـي ..
فمتي يعود النـــــــــــــــور وتتوقف الدمــــــــــوع ؟؟!!
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هنا ..وهنا فقط
> 
> ألمس حنان الموسيقى ..
> 
> والصوت..
> 
> والصورة الراحلة في قطار الأمس البعييييـد..
> 
> 
> ...








وهل تجدى الوعود مع القلوب الجاحدة ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *فى بعــــــــــــادك فقـــــدت نــــــــــــــور عيـــــونـي ..
> فمتي يعود النـــــــــــــــور وتتوقف الدمــــــــــوع ؟؟!!
> *



" عساها تطاردك رائحتي و يحتجزك حضني و تخذلك النساء جميعهن .. فتعود منكسراً إلي "

----------


## صفحات العمر

أتيت لتوى من الحلم
ولازالت ..
بعض خلاياى نشوى من فرح اللقاء
ولا يزال ...
بريق الكلمات وضوء الشموع يداعب خاطرى 
برقة ياسمين أهداه النهار .. أمنية

----------


## عبد الحي بدر

انتظرتُ طويلا بشغف على أحرَّ من الجمر حتى يأتي اليوم الموعود ولما وصلت إلى باب الشقة نظرت إليَّ برفق  وقالت آسفة جدا لا أستطيع إتمام المقابلة اليوم لأجلك حتى لا تصاب بالزكام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*تصبحوا على وطن..*
*وحلم منقوش عـالأيادي و أقوى حتى من الزمن..*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*بقدر ما أستمعت الحياة لأحاديث الحب مننا ,, أصبح جدار الصمت يفصل بيننا ..!!
*

----------


## سمـاء

> *بقدر ما أستمعت الحياة لأحاديث الحب مننا ,, أصبح جدار الصمت يفصل بيننا ..!!
> *




لن يهدم جدار الصمت بيننا وقوفنا مكتوفى الأيدى.. بل أن يمد كل منا يده للآخر... فتولد من أناملها أحلى أحاديث الحب..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم أعشق  الأبيض والأسود ...أعشق تلك السيميترية التى يصنعها تزاوجهما معا   أعشق تلك  الظلال الرمادية التى يلقياها على أركان الصورة فتنطق  بالإحساس.. وتشى بالأسرار ..وتعلن الدفء فى دولة الروح  
رمادية  أنا ...أعترف 
تسكننى  كل الالوان ولا أنطق سوى بالأبيض والأسود 
لونى  واحد .....وأيامى قوس قزح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سطرتك بقلبى  على لوح الصبر المحفوظ ... وقدرت شقائى معك  قبل لقياك بألف عام ...!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اقرأها ولاتبكى - بقلم بلال فضل
> 
> مساء الخميس الماضى  تلقيت هذه الرسالة من زوجة الشهيد طارق عبداللطيف الأقطش التى أنشرها على  أمل أن يقرأها كل مواطن مصرى فى موقع المسؤولية أو فى موقع الرضا أو فى  موقع السخط أو فى موقع الفرجة، متمنيا أن ينشرها كل من يقرأها على كل من  حوله، ثم يقرأ لشهدائنا الفاتحة أو يصلى لهم، ويدعو لأسرهم وأحبابهم بالصبر  والسلوان، ويدعو لمصر بأن تشهد قريباً الفرحة الكاملة التى ظلت تحلم بها  طيلة تاريخها، والتى سنعمل جميعاً من أجل أن تعيشها بلادنا لكى لا تذهب  دماء شهدائنا هدراً. «عزيزى أستاذ بلال: أنا زوجة الشهيد طارق عبداللطيف.  شهيد ٢٨ يناير.
> 
> أريد أن أشكرك لتذكرك شهداءنا دوما فى مقالاتك  القيمة. وأريد أن أعقب على مقال اليوم خاصة لمن يتحدثون حول العفو عن مبارك  ورجاله. لا، لا، لا، لن أعفو ولن أسامح فى حق زوجى، ولن أزرع التسامح تجاه  قاتليه فى قلوب بناتى، ليس نوعا من الكره أو التشفى ولكن لأن أولئك الظلمة  لم يرحموا أحدا، حيا أو ميتا، لم يرحموا أمهات تبحث عن طعام لأولادها أو  بطانية تدفئ وليدها، أو حتى علاج أو مأوى لمريض كبد أو كلى أو سرطان.
> 
> هذا  الخطاب الذى يتحدثون عنه كان مطلوباً يوم ٢٥ من يناير عما بدر منه ومن  وزيره العادلى تجاه شعب احتمله طوال سنوات من الشقاء والتعب والمرض. كان  البعض يومها ينتظرون اعتذارا موجها لأرواح مواطنين معلقة فى رقبته هو وأهل  بيته ومستشاريه ووزرائه.
> 
> لكن الآن وبعد كل هؤلاء الشهداء الذين سقطوا كيف يريد منى أحد الصفح أو العفو؟
> ...








إنهم يقتلون الحب ..ثم يطلبون العفو ! 
أيعفو قلب سال حبه أرضا ؟؟!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

على عتبات الدهشة... التقيك 
وتحت أمواج النشوة ...أبتغيك
وفى فضاءات الوحشة ...أصطليك
وخلف مدارات البسمة... أشتهيك
وتحت جلدى أُسكِنُّك... وأصطفيك

----------


## سوما

*كم يتشوه جمالنا عندما تنكسر مرأة الحقيقة بداخلنا..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إهداء إلى من فتحت لنا الشرفة على هذا العالم المسحور..
إلى.. جيهان محمد علي






*بيني و بينك يا هالليل ..

فـي حـب و غـنيـّـة ..

و على بابي بتقـعـد يا ليل 

و منـسـهر ليليـّـة ...

بيني و بينك في أسرار ..

و بتعرف أحزاني ..

و تبقى امرقلي عا هاك الدار 

و قـلـّه ما ينساني ..

بــفـيّ البيت العتيق 

الغافي على الطريق ..

غافي حدّه الزمان

يمكن بكرا الحبيب 

يمرق متل الغريب 

وما يذكر اللي كان ..

بيني و بينك في اسرار 

و بتعرف أحزاني ..

تبقى امرقلي عا هاك الدار 

و قلـّه ما ينساني ..*






لا أدري لما تذكرتك عندما سمعتها ...

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

وحيثمـــا 
يبتسم الحرف على وجه الصفحات 
وتلتحف الكلمات بالحِس
يخترق أوصالى شعاع  " فوق البنفسجى "
مصدره روحِـك .. 
فأعــرفنى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إهداء إلى من فتحت لنا الشرفة على هذا العالم المسحور..
> إلى.. جيهان محمد علي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بيني و بينك يا هالليل ..
> ...


الرقيقة ...سارة 

أشكرك على إهدائك الجميل غاليتى...إستمعت لها مرارا وللحق فقد كانت أول مرة استمع فيها لهذه المطربة وهى جميلة ومختلفة فعلا  :: ...ذائقتك دوما راقية وتروق لى كثيرا ... أشكرك وخالص أمنياتى لك بالسعادة حبيبتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

2.jpg


يا قدر النساء   في الحب  والشقاء هلا ترفقت بها ...وبأحلامها  البريئات؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أين انت منى ومن نبض قلبى المتدانى من السكون
؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا شاعرى الذى لا يهوانى  

فضحتك كلمات الحب المسجونة على باب شفتيك 

ما أكذبك....!! 

لعمرى كيف تنجو بنفسك من خافقى
بسحر بيانك وبحبى الذى لم تعترف ؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حينما تنطقنا الكلمات 

تتلون معانينا وتتغير أمانينا ويصير كل ما فينا كذب 

إلا الدموع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سطرونى فى كتاب الغيب بحروف مطمسة لا يقرأ منها  

سوى (شقية هى فى حبه)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تخاطرنى بأحوالك في كل وقت 

وكأن ليس بيننا  

ألف ميل ...وألف عام ..وألف حلم 

قد قتل ..!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

عباءة الحلم لا تضيق ولا يبليها السهر 
سل حناياك إحتمالاً فاحتمالاً .. فاحتمالا
ثم فكر ألف مرة 
كيف صار الجدب عشباً
بعد تقبيل المطر
كيف بعد محاق ليل
ييبتسم ضوء القمر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اذهب ...ما الذى يبقيك؟؟؟ 

فقد ذهب الصبر.. والعمر... والقلب المفطور على الرحمة بك 



اذهب ...فليس هنا سوى 


،،، 



،، 



انت

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اذهب ...ما الذى يبقيك؟؟؟ 
> 
> فقد ذهب الصبر.. والعمر... والقلب المفطور على الرحمة بك 
> 
> 
> 
> اذهب ...فليس هنا سوى 
> 
> 
> ...



*إنسحاقٌ متمرد
عبقريٌ مُذهل
يبعثُ على الحياه

جيهان
تحياتي لكِ
ولإحساسك هنا*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## سوما

*أتـري تشبثى بـــك ؟ 
كان تشبث إنسـان يحتضر بالحيــــاة ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *إنسحاقٌ متمرد
> عبقريٌ مُذهل
> يبعثُ على الحياه
> 
> جيهان
> تحياتي لكِ
> ولإحساسك هنا*
> 
> *
> حكيم عيووون*



شهادة أعتز بها.. وإطراء يعنى لى الكثير
أشكرك حكيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

* 




يا بسمتى السرية ..على أيامى  المنسية


يا ألف وهج يضئ ظلام روحى حينما  تتمتم شفتاك إسمى


لألف إنسان ....بعفوية*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحترق معك انا  في آتون من الأسئلة ...  
أسألك  ....وتسألنى  
أجيب  ...وتسألنى  
أضحك  ...وتسألنى  
أبكى  ... وتسألنى  
أغضب  ...وتسألنى  
أرضى  ...وتسألنى  
سؤال ...هذيان ...صمت  
تلك هى  كل لغاتك معى  !!!!!!!!!!!  
اسألك  هل تحبنى ....أجب ؟؟!!!  
فتجيبنى إجابة هى أصعب من كل سؤال    
أنتِ  تعلمين ...حذارى أن تسألينى عما تعلميه   
أصمت   ،،، 
 
وأصمت   ،، 
 
وأصصصصصصصممممممممممتتتتتتتتتتت  ...!!!!! 

 
وأفيق  منتفضة على صوتك . 
 
أتصمتين ....!!!! هل تجرؤين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمدغبراوى

اليك نداءاتي ..
اسثغاثاتي من اعماق ذاتي
حين ارتشف حرفك تزيد صرخاتي

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

*لم اعد املك الا حروف متناثرة هنا وهناك 
احبث عنك  في كل من هو امامي بين كل ذكرى بين كل ابتسامة 
في كل الماضي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا طفلى الغائبُ عن حضنى الآمن.. 

 إلى متى سيخرج قلبى كل يوم يبحث عنك ...بين الأشجار..  والغابات.. والأحقاد.. والأمانى الغائبات.. والخطوب المُلمات 

وانت وحدك ...!! 

تصارع من أجل الثبات ..من أجل الميلاد.. من أجل النوايا  الطيبات 


 يا طفلى الغائب ... 

عُدّ
..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتذكر رقصتك السرية لىِّ ؟؟   وسط هذا الجمع الغفير .. 

أتذكر نظرات الانبهار بك وبأفكارك الراقصة المحلقة فى سماء المستحيل  ؟؟ 

كيف استطعت أن تخدعهم إلى هذه الدرجة وتوهمهم بأنك راقصهم الأوحد  .. رغم تشابك أيدينا.. وحديث أصابعنا ...وعيونك التى عنى لا تحيد  ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أتـري تشبثى بـــك ؟ 
> كان تشبث إنسـان يحتضر بالحيــــاة ..!!*


ترى لو اعترفت لك أني احتاجك كـ الهواء .. 
فهل ستخنقني ..؟
* شهرزاد .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ياسجين قلبى الحزين  

كفاك نزفاً ..وأنين 

ودع لى حباً ..أهلكك 

وضمد جرحك.. ولو بالرحيل
..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم اربط على قلبى ... وبلِّغنى طريق الرضا والايمان
..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم كانت قاسية ليلة مأتمك... 

ربما لأننى لم أتصور فقدك هكذا بلحظة ...!! 

فأنت شاب ...نقى ...نادر الوجود 

ورغم مرارة فرقتك إلا أننى لن أعلن الحداد .. 
بل..الميلاد  


يا حبى المأسوف على خداعه 
!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سؤال أختنق به.. 

كيف أحببتك كل هذا الحب ...وانت حتى لا تعجبنى  ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم تحاكينا صغاراً ...  
وحكتنا الأيام ...مَراراً
!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تتقافز أشواقى بين أشواكِ ذكراك 

والغناء أخرس ..واللقاء عزيز ..وأنت أعز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا نبىِّ الأمانى الفرحات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إكتشفت ان كل رسائلى إليك تطرق قلبى ؛ 

فلم يعد لك عنوان سواه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليت لى قلب كقلبك..
حتى أعرف كيف يموت الحس 

تحت سطوة العقل... وسلطان الجنون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنسال بين ثنايا حكايا قسوتك 

ماءا.. وعطرا  

وأنت 

تناكح روحى نكاحا زئبقيا.. باردا 

يتركنى رمادا...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنك العمرُ المُبتغَى  

دربتُ نفسى على... الأمل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قبل أيام نطقت إسمك سهوا وسط حديثى له 

فنظر لى وقال بألمه الشامخ : لا عليك إنها زلة لسان 

فأطرقت وقلت : بل زلة قلب ..!!

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كالوردة ... جميلة وتغري الجميع .. وحين تذبلين .. لا يأويك إلا كتاب ذكرياتي

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كيف أحب؟ والقلب صار رمادا، تتناثره رياح الحسابات، في عصر، صرت أخجل فيه من الكلمات

----------


## خجول الكلمات

بقلم جف حبره، أنحت اسمك في دخان السيجارة، وبصدر خنقه الزمان، أتشبث عبثا بحبك، ... رغم الخسارة

----------


## خجول الكلمات

سألتني يوما: إن كنت أملك ذرة إحساس؟ ذكرتها أنني الوحيد الذي احتضنتها... عندما لفظها كل الناس.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا وطنى الباكى 
والمبكى عليه ..

----------


## خجول الكلمات

مثل زهرة الباسيفلورا... تسحرين كل من يراك في الحديقة، ولا أحد يريدك أن تزيني بيته.

----------


## خجول الكلمات

بعد سنوات من الحساب ... شاهدت فيلم بالأبيض والأسود في التلفزيون، تأثرت به.. سالتني لماذا لم اعد رومانسي؟ قلت: غيري القناة، وستجيبك أخبار البورصة.

----------


## خجول الكلمات

النبض صفر، والضغط صفر، والتنفس صفر ... لكن كل مؤشرات الحب (الحياة)، تشير إلى إمكانية إحياء قلبي: بالصدمة العاطفية

----------


## خجول الكلمات

تقولون خاطرة من سطر واحد، وإن نطق بها القلب، منعه السيرفر من قولها، لأن الحد الأدنى من الكلمات للمشاركة الواحدة يفوق ما يمكن لقلبي قوله.
.... ألا تسمحوا لنا ببعض الإستثناءات؟

----------


## خجول الكلمات

بجزمة قديمة، أدوس على بقايا قلب، أحب يوما ... إمرأة لئيمة.


**************************************************  **********************************

----------


## خجول الكلمات

شوق وحنين ... لمارد عظيم ... كلامه ألم،  وصوته أنين


**************************************************  *********

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

خجول الكلمات..لك مني تحية لكلماتك الرقيقة






فلنحاول الإدعاء بعض أوقات أن كل شئ على ما يرام حقا..فقد تحدث المعجزة آنذاك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*جمعت كل الزهور واهديتها اليك واحتفظت بقرنفله حمراء لنفسى..... يا نفسى*

----------


## drmustafa

أراني في نظر الناس مبتهجاً.. ولوجداني صار الحزن خليلاً
ويظنون أني للأمل شعاعاً .... و كياني ارتضى باليأس رفيقاً

----------


## خجول الكلمات

> خجول الكلمات..لك مني تحية لكلماتك الرقيقة
> 
> 
> فلنحاول الإدعاء بعض أوقات أن كل شئ على ما يرام حقا..فقد تحدث المعجزة آنذاك


شكرا على التحية الرقيقة، سبب تسجيلي في هذا المنتدى هو إعجابي بفكرة الموضوع، خاصة أنني قليل الكلام في حياتي، فكان الموضوع على المقاس

----------


## خجول الكلمات

قالت وقلت، ثم قالت وقلت، ثم قالت ولم أقل، لأنني فعلا قد تعبت من الحديث لإمرأة، لا تسمع إلا صوتها.

**************************************************  **************************

----------


## خجول الكلمات

آسف كلماتي، جف الحلق، وجف القلم ... وفريبا .. سيذوب قلم الرصاص



**************************************************  *****

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الإنصات فن و متعة أحيانا


و تضحية..أحيانا أخرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سنلتقى ..
حتى ولو فى حلم 
..
.

----------


## خجول الكلمات

نظر في المرآة صباحا، وبصق في ذلك الوجه المشؤوم، وفي المساء عاد ونظر في المرآة ... فلم يجد إلا آثار البصاق.

**************************************************  ********************************

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتعرف الشوق  ... أتعرفه ..؟؟!!

 ذاك الذى  كبلنى فيك وبك ولك 

 حتى عجزت أن  أنزع حروف إسمى من وميض غرورك بحبى !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلتقيتك بالأمس  فى أحلامى...،، 


 لا  جديد 


 خفق قلبى حتى  كاد أن يتوقف...،، 


 أيضا لا  جديد 


 تبادلنا أحاديث  شتىَّ، حول الناس والكون والعلوم والفلسفة والقضايا الكبرى والمثل العليا وسير  العظماء ومعاناة النبلاء ، وعندما شرعنا فى الحديث عن أنفسنا... لملمت حضورك،  وسارعت بالقفز فى مركبة الغياب ،ولامست أصابعك لهفتى وقلت : 

 إنتظرينى لنكمل  الحديث ..... 
 ... 
 .. 
 . 

















 أيضا ...لا  جديد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أهتم كثيرا بتنميق حرفى وتلوينه بألوان تليق بك وبحبك وأقوم بترتيب قصائدى وصفِّها بحرص حول مقبرة قلبى وأوصيها بالصبر ..وأن تقرؤك السلام حين تأتى يوما..  لتقرأها
...
 ..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وَسمنى حبك بالغرور..!!  كيف وُعِدتُ بِك.... وكيف كنتُ أنا وعدُك وكيف صرنا لبعضنا ...قدر  ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم يطيبُ لىِّ أن أُرواغ إحساسك وأن أرقص..  أرقص.. أرقص  على أطراف أصابعك ويسيطر علىِّ عبث طفولى وأنا أعطيك حجتى ونقيضها فى (كلمة) وأتوهم نصرى عليك.. وأفيقُ من سكرتى فى حضن عينيك  المعلنة لى عن ....حقيقتى

----------


## خجول الكلمات

يالك من شقية ... تكتمين حبك، تخجلين، تعذبيني، أو ربما أنك مجرد امرأة ... سادية

**************************************************  ************************

----------


## خجول الكلمات

علمني حبك سيدتي، ما لم يتعلمه نزار من حب امرأة، علمني حبك الحذر ... المكر ... وقليل التلاعب

----------


## محمد أمير

*

لا معنى لاى كلام ما دمت بحاجة اليكِ
وارى ان سدود من العوائق ما زالت تعاندنى
ولكنى سأظل فى أحتياجك
لأتى أهوى هذة الحالة

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل العاشقات تخشى أُخريات وانا لا أخشى على حبى إلا منك

  يا أنانى
 ..
 .

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*
كل صباح..

أنظر إلي..وفي مرآتي 

فـــلا أعرفني !

فقد كنت أميزني بك..!*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

فطنتُ إليها فأضناني الحديث.. تُرى أين أنت الآن ياصمتي

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*في أحلامي تكلمت الروسية وأرهقت خداعا كل أعدائي ورسمتُ على وجه القمر وردة . كنت هناك بطلا . فلمَ لم تزر هي أحلامي*

----------


## خجول الكلمات

> *لعنة الله على السيجارة...جعلت المدخنين  إخوانا للشياطين*
> 
> 
> حمدا لله أنني لا أدخن، رغم أن السيجارة لا تفارقني
> **************************************************  *****
> .


حمدا لله أنني لا أدخن، رغم أن السيجارة لا تفارقني
**************************************************  *****

----------


## محمد أمير

*


هل سأظل للابد ملاصق لمشاعرك
دون أدنى اهتمام
بت لا اعلم هل أنتى الروح والحياة
أم جُرحى الذى ليس لدية هذا الاستثناء
منحى لحظات أحياها بسلام
دون خيبة الأمل والرجاء

الله يديمك يا مطر
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تلك المسافة المستحيلة التى تحرص على بقائها بيننا ..تقتلنى
 فلا أنت تقترب لننصهر ، ولا تبتعد لنتجمد 
 إخترت لنا الثبات ...والثبات
 موت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وكأن إيمانى بالحقائق لا يتجدد إلا بحضورك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*تتناول وجبته وتحتسى مشروبه فيمتلىء شبعا ورواء*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *تتناول وجبته وتحتسى مشروبه فيمتلىء شبعا ورواء*


غاية فى الرقة..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم تمنيتُ أن أُقاسمك.. لحظة المجد 
  وأن تتجاور خطاوينا.. على دربِ الحرية 
  وأن تتصالح أيامنا.. بحضرة الشرفاء

  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

  كم كانت لى معك من أحلام 
  أيها الثائر بقلب طفل 
  والحائر بحب مصر

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كم أحس بالسعادة، وأنت تقولين (أحبك)، وتنعتيني بسيد الرجال ... كم هي رائعة كلماتك الرقيقة ... لمساتك الحنونة ... آهاتك الدافئة ... كم كنت رائعة؛ قبل عشر سنوات.

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كلمات جميلة وصلتني اليوم... رسالة عطرة بكلمات حنونة... ليست مجرد رسالة، إنها حديقة زاهية بورودها الندية... قرأت الرسالة مرة أخرى، وعدت إلى رشدي، لم تكن الرسالة لي... إنه خطأ مطبعي في العنوان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ياااااااااااااا
أيها الحزين  بدنياك الحزينة :
 قتلتنى بدموع حرفك وإباء جرحك ونداء قلبك  ... ..
.

----------


## خجول الكلمات

نهاية الأسبوع ... خرجنا في اليخت ... في عرض البحر ... كنت أفكر في شيء واحد ... أن نتشارك في أمر، لا يشاركنا فيه أحد ... هي أيضا كانت تريد أن تشاركني في أمر، لا يشاركنا فيه أحد ... بعد ساعات، عدنا إلى المرفأ، ووجدت أننا لم نتشارك إلا في أمر واحد ... أنا كنت أصطاد السمك، وعي تشوي وتأكل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وكأن الأيام (تمازحنى ) بك
ولا أدرى انا إن كانت مزحتها جديرة بالضحك
أم بالبكاء
؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد أمير

*

ما زالت زهرتى بين اصابعك
تعانق الأمنيات 
ما زلنا فى بداية الطريق نجاهد الماضى
الذى يخيم بين الحين والاخر
فأتركيه خلفك وهيا بنا نمضى ........*

----------


## عبد الحي بدر

حين تدنو لحظة الغروب ويصفر 

قرص الشمس ويتحدد في نظر الرائي
أتذكر قول خليل مطران: 
فرأيت في المرآة كيف مسائي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(لا أُريدكِ بحياتى)
 قلتها لى بكل لغة ..بكل طريقة..بكل دقيقة 
 قلتها بصمتك.. وببوحك.. وبشكك.. وبهجرك
 إلتقطتها كل حواسى منك ألف مرة 
 وانا البلهاء 
التى كذبت فيك يقينها ، وانتهت بجحيم قلبها 

 اليوم ...اليوم فقط صدقتها

----------


## خجول الكلمات

لماذا؟  ... كلما اختليت بك لحظات ... كان ثالثنا الشيطان ... يصورني لك وكأنني كل الشر الذي في العالم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لكَ ...ولألفِ عام من الإنتظار ؛

 إبتسامتى الوحيدة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخشى علينا من لحظة البوح 

  فلا أنت تستطيع منع السيل


 ولا أنا أقوى على إستقباله


 سنغرق
 ...
 ..
 .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رُزِقتُ بحبك فى قحط العمر  وعُدت بىِ طفلة تشتهى حلواك ، وأنا المسافرة فى العدم وإذ بك تُسلمنىِ من عدم إلى ...عدم  ... ..
.

----------


## sayedattia

*حقا أنت تخالفني الرأي دون ان تخالفني الود*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما زلت الأقرب

 مهما تهافتت على قلبى القلوب

 مازلت الأصدق

 رغم جنون الحقائق بىِّ وتمسحها بقدمى

 ما زلت الأصعب

 رغم تمتعك بكامل حقوقك العشقيِّة

 وما زلت الحُــــلم

 الذى قررتَ إستحالته
..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لكَـــــ قلب كالنقـاء*  *أفرحنى لقـاءه ... وأضنانى شقـاءه*

----------


## خجول الكلمات

نيازي مصطفى، عن قصة لشريف حمودة، ضلمو النساء ... وقالوا (الشيطان إمرأة) ... ضالمون، لأن الشيطان الوحيد في الكون ... في بيتي

----------


## خجول الكلمات

لم أعد أستطيع النوم ... إما أنني أفكر في حياة الماضي، أو أنني أفكر في حياة المستقبل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لن أحبس نفسى بين جدران من الوهم 
....
سألهو وأمرح متسلحا ببراءة وصدق يحفظان لى إتزانى
.....
سيظل قلبى ينبض لأهب الدفء لكل من أحب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ذات ألم : سألت نفسى 
 هل تستطيعين أن تعيشى مع رجل يأخذك لأعمق أعماقه ثم ينساكِ؟؟
 فقلت : لا أعرف


















 بل تعرفين ..ولكنك تكابرين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما بين إرضاء الغرور وإتمام النقص تهدر قدسية الحب بين الطرقات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ما بين إرضاء الغرور وإتمام النقص تهدر قدسية الحب بين الطرقات


صدقت ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا قدرى الذى لن أناله 
 أتعبتنى 
 وأتعبنى طول المُـنـَى
..
.

----------


## خجول الكلمات

منذ سنوات ... نجحت في حل لغز، ابتسامة الموناليزا ... وعبثا حاولت قراءة ابتسامتك ... يا كليوباترا

----------


## خجول الكلمات

رددت مرارا وبمرارة، وبألم سالت الدموع بغزارة ... ليتني تعرفت عليك، قبل الحادي عشر من سبتمبر

----------


## خجول الكلمات

بإبرة نحيلة ... أنسج بساط من ورود ... يربطني بك ... على بعد آلاف السنين ... وآلاف الجبال والبيادي

----------


## خجول الكلمات

فعلا، لا أحسن الرسم ... ولا الموسيقى ... ولا حتى الشعر والنثر ... ولكنني أجيد: الصدق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صدقت ..


كتبك الله من الصديقات يا جيهان
أحيانا كثيرة ألوم نفسى بعد قرائتى لسطر كتبته فى أى موضوع وأوبخ نفسى قائلا ألم أكن من الأوفق أن أقول كذا بدلا من كيت
كما لمت نفسى الآن وقلت ليتنى كتبت( على) الطرقات بدلا من( بين) الطرقات 
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خجول الكلمات

لقلمك مذاق مختلف ..أتابعه بشغف قلَّمَا أجده فى نفسى 
رجاء ألا تغيب كثيرا عنا
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كتبك الله من الصديقات يا جيهان
> أحيانا كثيرة ألوم نفسى بعد قرائتى لسطر كتبته فى أى موضوع وأوبخ نفسى قائلا ألم أكن من الأوفق أن أقول كذا بدلا من كيت
> كما لمت نفسى الآن وقلت ليتنى كتبت( على) الطرقات بدلا من( بين) الطرقات



أشكرك احمد على الدعاء الجميل ..
أود فقط أن أبدى رأيى فى ندمك على وضعك كلمة معينة ثم اكتشافك بعد ذلك انه كان (لابد) وان تضع كلمة اخرى ..
حدث هذا معى كثيرا وعشت دوامات من الحيرة بين رأي يقول ان الانسب والاقرب من ناحية المنطق واصول اللغة العربية ان نضع الكلمة هذه بدلا من الكلمة هذه ، ولكن ما يحدث يا اخى ان وقت كتابة النص، وقت تدفق الاحساس بالمعنى ،كانت هذه الكلمة ..فلتضعها ولا تغيرها ولا تندم عليها 
(خد أول قطفة من إحساسك) ولاتندم وثق تماما ان ما أردته ان يصل سوف يصل بهذه الكلمة حتى وان كانت خاطئة من وجهة نظرك ..
ومع ذلك أرى أن كلمة (بين الطرقات) أجمل من (على الطرقات).. الاولى توحى بالتعدد أكثر ،وبالفرقة أكثر ،الثانية قد تعنى التعدد بمعناه المباشر، ولكن لا تعنى بالضرورة التفرق والاختلاف الذى أراه أنا هنا معنى أساسى فى الفكرة التى تود إيصالها..
كل ماسبق ...مجرد وجهة نظر 
تحياتى

----------


## خجول الكلمات

أشكرك على تشجيع مواهب الأطفال،  :: 
أخجلتيني أكثر من اللي أنا خجلان أصلا




> خجول الكلمات
> 
> لقلمك مذاق مختلف ..أتابعه بشغف قلَّمَا أجده فى نفسى 
> رجاء ألا تغيب كثيرا عنا
> تحياتى

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كونوفيشيوس... لم يحكي كل شيء، عن أسطورة حلم وردي... أو أن كتاب التاريخ، ابيض وأسود ... وقلبي مصاب.. بعمى الألوان

----------


## خجول الكلمات

لا أحد غيري ... يذكر أسطورة لومبيسيوز ومارتا،  ولا أحد غيرك ... يفهم أساطيري المشفرة ... بذبذبات النبض

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كثيرون ... بل عشرات ... يقرعون باب قلبك ... طمعا في ودك ... ولا يعرفون أن الحب، يدخل القلب دون استئذان ... ودون قرع على الأبواب

----------


## خجول الكلمات

يبدو ... وأنني بعد رحلة قصيرة ... خارج الديار ... ورغما عني ... قد أعود إليك ... أيتها الوسادة الخالية

----------


## خجول الكلمات

جوارح ... وجراح ... هل تقرأ في كلماته الحب والجمال؟.. أو تقرأ في جراحه الحياة، الأمل، والحنين؟ ... أو انها مجرد مذكرات، لرجل مات منذ آلاف السنين...؟

----------


## زهرة العيون

[COLOR="rgb(244, 164, 96)"]أحلامنا التي لم تأتِ ..
لم تخذل موعدها معنا ..
هي فقط ..
تعثّرت بِ أرجوحة وقت ..
وغيمة شتاآء ..
وبعثرة حرف ..
وحتماً هي ستأتِ ذات يوم ..
فلا تسأموا انتظارَهاآ ..
واحرصوا على استماع وقع خطواآتها عندما تأتي فتمحي ما كان فينا من حزن ..
[/COLOR]

----------


## خجول الكلمات

هذا التيار البارد الذي دخل بيننا ... هل هو برد يناير؟ .... أو برد أصاب القلوب؟

----------


## خجول الكلمات

كم أشعر بالوحدة ... والعالم ذاهب إلى النهاية ... كم أشعر بالوحشة ... ولم يبقى في المدينة حبيب .. ولا صديق ... ولا حتى عدو يشغلني به
كم أشعر بالرغبة في التدخين ... السهر ... غزل البنات ... السياقة بتهور ... الأكل حتى الثمالة ... المبيت على الرصيف ... كم أريد أن أفعل أشياء تجعلني أحس بإنسانيتي، حتى ولو كانت سيئة

----------


## خجول الكلمات

لماذا؟ ... كلما طرقت قلب ... أجد الباب موصد ... لماذا؟ كل القلوب ... لديها سبب للرفض... رغم أن القبول لا يحتاج إلى سبب

----------


## خجول الكلمات

اليوم ... نهاية الهمسات، اليوم ... نهاية الألم والآهات، اليوم ... نهاية الأحاسيس والدمعات، اليوم ... نهاية المراهقة والنزوات، اليوم ... نهاية .. خجول الكلمات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إن لم يكن بمقدروك الصبر على مرارة اليوم آملا فى تذوق حلاوة الغد فأستعد للموت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف أستطيع أن أنسى الجرح ، وطعم الملح فى شهد الأحباب؟
 كيف أستطيع أن أستلهم الإرادة من حطام الأغلال؟
 كيف أستطيع أن أنساك ..
 بل كيف إستطعت أن 
أُحـبـكـ
 ؟؟؟

----------


## زهرة العيون

اسمي ...أم رسمي...أم نبضي...!

اقترب...!

سأهمس لك:

ترى أيٌ من هذه الثلاث يجذبك نحوي...؟!

أيــــــــــــــا رجلاً نفث تعاويذه السحرية نحوي: ترفق بي...!

أعترف لك رغم قوتي إلا أن أسواري تهاوت أمام سحرك...

لك جبروت يظهر ضعفي...فأنا خلقت منك ولك...

مهلاً...!

أرأيت ما خطت أناملي...؟!

بالله عليك قل لي:

من الجاذب ومن المجذوب...؟!

ومن الساحر ومن المسحور...!

همسة مني إليك:

بكل خضوع: أظنه أنت...!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اسمي ...أم رسمي...أم نبضي...!
> 
> اقترب...!
> 
> سأهمس لك:
> 
> ترى أيٌ من هذه الثلاث يجذبك نحوي...؟!
> 
> أيــــــــــــــا رجلاً نفث تعاويذه السحرية نحوي: ترفق بي...!
> ...



جميل ما نقلته لنا أختى الكريمة..
أتمنى فقط أن أقرأ فى المرة القادمة لكِ حيث ان الخواطر المكتوبة هنا من وحى أقلام كتابها وليست منقولة 
تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحب لا يزور القلوب الخربة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قد تختفى الحقيقة لكنها أبدا لا تموت

----------


## نوورا

*لا تستطيع ان تأخذنى لأسوار مدينتك
رغما عن أرادتى
فرغم ضعفى اتباهى بينكم بقوتى

نورا

أستاذة جيهام موضوع جميل
وخير الكلام ما قل ودل*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

سأظل أحبـــــــــــــك

أعذرينى لا املك الا هذا الشعور نحوك
أحبك بطريقتى وانفراديتى ليس تميزا عن غيرى
ولكنه انفرادا وصدقا وطهرا وصبرا
أحساس عميق أركانه ثابتة لا تزعزها اى عاصفة
شعور هائل يجعلنى أتفهمك فى غضبك
أعشقك فى وداعتك وحزنك
اتمناكِ مليكتى فى فرحك
ولا أحب الأنهيارات والنهايات الحزينة
فدعينى احبك كما أنا

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فتنتك المتوراية خلف الصمت والبعد والجبال؛ تنذر بصواعق تنسف الخوف والكذب والمحال
...
..
.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أرى نارك تتأجج فأمنى النفس بأن تلفحنى لعلها تطفىء نيرانى اللمستعرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبـكـ  ليت العاااااااالم يسمع ويغفــر

...
..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

معـكـ 
 كل قراراتى مؤجلة  وكل راياتى منكسة حداداً على قلب أحبك و(زهقك) .. ومات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قلبى قنبلة كانت توشك على الإنفجار سحقا لك يا من أبطلت مفعولها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

للأيام وقع ثقيل على القلب
 كم كنت أتمنى  لو كانت
 أقل صخبا وتلوثا
 بالبشـر
 ...
 ..
 .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رقة الماء أذابت قسوة الصخر..كنت كالماء وقلبى كان صخرة..ثم .......................

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تهرول عيناى وراء أصابع أحلامك وتهامسنى النجوم : صـدقـِّـيه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحبك..أنجح مصيدة فى تاريخ البشرية

----------


## محمد أمير

*

اصبح لا فادة من سرد الحكايات
والتخفى وراء الكلمات
والذى بين السطور فجره قد لاح
والقلب تجرد من خوفه وباح
ورأى انه ما زال للأمل بيننا بقاء
ولكنه لن يرضى هذا القلب
ان يُستباح

الله يديمك يا مطر
*

----------


## نوورا

*

لا يستطيع الانسان الا يحلم
الحلم غذاء الروح ..
نرى غالبا أحلامنا تخيب ولا تتحقق
ورغباتنا يحبطها الواقع..
لكن يجب ان نظل  نحلم ونحلم 
والا ماتت الروح فينا ...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تسابقنى الأمانى لدنياك البعيدة وأنا المهيضة ...العنيدة وصبرك على أوسع من أن تحتويه مقاومتى قل يا سيدى بربك: أنىَّ لى بإحتمال كل هذا  البـهـاء  الآتينى من خلف غيوم الحقيقة
؟؟؟
!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

ما بين إحتمال القلب للبرد 
واكتمال الدفء فى خلاياه 
حرفان فقط !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رغم الغيوم المحيطة بشرفات الأحلام  أنتظرك... وأرتقبك وأدفع دفء أيامى لقاء  مـــطـركـ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا لروعة نعومتك وإنسيابيتك وسمك الزعاف

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هل تشيخ الأنامل ؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لملم شتاتى بنور عينيك*
 *ورد لى إيمانى بطهر كفيك*
 *ومهد لى درب يقودنى؛*
 *من ربوع الروح الــنائـية* 
 *لطيوب الحب الــدانــية*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كيف تكون السم والترياق فى آن واحد؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إقترب .. فلم يعد للقلب طاقة على الغياب أرتقب.. شيئ من بعضك يحيينى ..وكل كونك يفنينى

----------


## *صفا*

فكرة حلوة! قد أبدأ ب : ما أجمل علاقاتنا حين ترقى لل (لا حساب) ولا عتاب ولا احتمالات خسارة..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أبحث عن رجل 


يستوعب حجم المآساة*



 *أبحث عن رجل


 يصبر على طول الملهاه*



 *أبحث عن رجل 


يعرف كيف يهون الجرح*

 *أمام إبتسامة وعد بالحياة*




 *أبحث عن رجل* 



 *تاريخه يحكينى ، وقلبه قنديلى، وطريقه شرايينى* 




 *أبحث عن رجل 


*

*الأوهـــــــــــــام*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فكرة حلوة! قد أبدأ ب : ما أجمل علاقاتنا حين ترقى لل (لا حساب) ولا عتاب ولا احتمالات خسارة..



أهلا بك صفا
فى إنتظارك حبيبتى 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يمكننى أن  أراك فى غمضة عبن.. يكفينى أن أغمض عيونى

----------


## somasoma

اتمنى ان ينصلح حال التعليم فى مصر
ونرجع لسابق ريادتنا 
فالان نحن لا نستطيع اللحاق باخر عربة فى قطار التعليم

----------


## *صفا*

هو الماضي مثل خلفية موسيقية في فيلم ، من يتابع بتعمق يجدها تعلو خلف كل المشاهد

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 



الله يسلمك شاطر حسن  :f: 
اشكرك على التحية الجميلة دى ويارب يديم مابينا المودة 
تحياتى ودايما بخيريارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*الحزن هو 


أن تُقبلني فقط ....لحظة الوداع*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*حضورك فى حياتي كالأفراح ؛* *تأتيني متشابكة الأيدي* *الفرحة تلو الفرحة* *تأخذ بيد أيامي الثكلى* *وبحنان الأم تلقني أهازيج الحياة*  *وتعيدني ثانية إلى أول العمر
....
...
..
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لحبك طعم الأمـــان*
 *به تعلمت؛*
 *كيف أسبح فى الطوفان*
 *وكيف أغفو على النيران*
 *وكيف أقسو على قلوب* 
 *قدت من صـوان*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*مخطئ لو ظننت أني أحببتك*
 *كل ما فعلت أنني صالحت عمري*
 *الهارب مني*
 *فى طرقات أوردتك

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أ

*
  *ح

*
  *ب

*
  *ك

*
 *تتساقط من بين شفتي كقطرات الندى*
 *تعانق وجه الحياة و*





 *وجـهـكـ*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أ
> 
> *
>   *ح
> 
> *
>   *ب
> 
> *
> ...



أكتر حاجة عجبتنى أن حبها أصبح كقطرات الندى  :: 
ويمكن هو جميل علشان كدا 
حبها ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أكتر حاجة عجبتنى أن حبها أصبح كقطرات الندى 
> ويمكن هو جميل علشان كدا 
> حبها ..


هههههههههه يا سلااااااااام على التواضع
!!!!!
عموما ياستى الصفة والموصوف غاية فى الرقة ..والأرق من الاتنين...ندى

وحشتيني ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*

**
*
*
*
 *(                          أحبـكـ)*
 *يتلوها قلبك آناء الليل وأطراف النهار* *وتحفظ روحي من قسوة البعد*  *وعذاب الإنتظــار*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*
**

*


 *يكفيني منك أقل القليل*
 *وحسبي أني عشت فى عالمك كناسك؛*
 *سعد بهواء ظن أنه مـَّر يوم* 
 *بـأنـفاســكـ*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لم تنعكس صورتى إلا فى عينيك
ليتنى لم....................

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشقيتنى عند الوداع 
 وكأني ظلمتك يا قلب الجبال 
 وكأن للحقائق عندك ألف معنى 
 وإحتمــــــال
....
...
..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*
*
*
*
*لو تعلم أى حب حمله القلب لك 
*


*


*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

أعرف أنه قد حان الوقت وآن الآوان
لكى تأتى تاركة خلفك كل الذكريات المؤلمة الكاذبه
لتشربى من بين كفى الصدق والحب والحياة
أنتظرك بين أمس والغد
ولا ولن أمل من الأنتظار فأنتظارك له مذاق خاص سيدة قلبى الأثيرة

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*وكأن قدري

  ألا أرضى بأقل من أسطورة للحب لأحياها معك

* *قدري 

 أن أكون بين يديك حرة طليقة وبدونك سجينة أسيرة

* *قدري 

 ألا تستكين روحي إلا على عتبات جحيمك


* *وكأن قدري معك العذاب ... ولا سواه

* *قدري

أن أنافق العقول الحائرة فيِ وفيك حتى يتركونا ننعم بقصتنا الوهمية

* *قدري

 أن أحيا عمري كله

 أتمنــــى 

أن أعيش معك قصة حب 

حقيقية





*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وغداً..
 سنلتقي يا حبيبي 
 وسنزرع يوما شجرة تظلنا حينا ، وتظلها أرواحنا 
بعـد حيـــن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أُستــروا الألم 
فليس للجروح عورة* 

 *ســـــــواه*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*عاجزة عن هجرك

*
 *وأنت تهاجرني فى اللقا مرات ومرات

*
 *عاجزة عن قتلك

*
 *وروحي الموؤدة فى ظلك؛

*
 *تتوسلني القصاص ، ويجيبها دمعي

*
 *عاجزة عن قولك

*
 *وكأنما عار علي إسمك، بل عار علي حبك

*
 *عاجزة عن لمسك ،وسمعك ،وحلمي معك

*
 *عاجزة والأماني فيك

*
 *بعـض القنــوطــ

*



*
**
*

----------


## لميس الامام

زرعت الشوك فوق رصيف العمر
 أُرقت دمائي ، بلعته التصدعات
ما عاد في العروق نبض
فقد ازهقته قهراً وهونا 
صدى ألمي تضج به القفار
ولا يسعه فضاء
ارحل او لا ترحل
سيان عندي
فما عاد يجدي النحيب ولا البكاء 
وما عاد في العمر بقية................

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> زرعت الشوك فوق رصيف العمر
>  أُرقت دمائي ، بلعته التصدعات
> ما عاد في العروق نبض
> فقد ازهقته قهراً وهونا 
> صدى ألمي تضج به القفار
> ولا يسعه فضاء
> ارحل او لا ترحل
> سيان عندي
> فما عاد يجدي النحيب ولا البكاء 
> وما عاد في العمر بقية................


فاتنة تلك الحروف الباكية أيتها الرائعة لميس الامام
عذرا إن أقلقت حزنك وتطفلت عيناي -المبهورة بصدقه- عليه
فالجمال لابد وأن يكرم حتى  ولو كان يقطر ألما ..
تحياتي لكِ الدائمة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كُلك 
 غيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب



..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لم أكن أعرف أنك*

 * النبضة الباقية؛ التى ستربطني بالحياة*
 *لم أكن أعرف أنك*
 * خيري ، وعملي الصالح فى الهوى*

 *لم أكن أعرف أنك* 








 *أنت*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حبك كالرمال المتحركة
كلما قاومته كلما غرقت  فيه بسرعة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*صديقي* *أنت*
 *منذ ألف عمـــــر*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*إضحك*..الشمس بتشتاق لــ سنانك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتوسل إليك أن تحبنى
يا الله

----------


## الـولاء

*لست كـــــ زمني المعتاد 
أحضر لــــ الأرض كي أرحل .*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لك في قلبي أغنية

 ولي في قبضك 

 سلسـلة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إنكسارك يعني
  نهايتي
 وحبك يعني أيضا
 نهـــايتي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نسيتــك
 وماعاد للقلب عذر
 للحيـــــاة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأني أحبـــكـ هانت علي الخطوب وتمزقت بقلبي الظنون وصرت أهلا لأنوثتي وفجراً يطهر بضوء إبتسامتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رؤاك بقلبي كأطياف  النعيـــم تسجد خشوعا  لعطـــرك وتحمد الإله على  قـــدرك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هناك شيئا بيننا يدعونا للخلود ربما كان  أنفـــــــاس أو وجد  فنـــــــان أو بعض من المنى لم يدركه  إحســـــــاس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*
**

* 
*لماذا تتلاشى مقاومتي حين إبتسامك ؟* *وأصول وأجول فى مروج إلهامك ؟* *لماذا أحبــــك* *؟؟؟؟؟* *وقد غزلت العمر قيدا*  *على رسل الغرام قبلك* *مُذ كان أعجوبة حتى صار* * أسطــــورة* *...* *..* *؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> هناك شيئا بيننا يدعونا للخلود ربما كان  أنفـــــــاس أو وجد  فنـــــــان أو بعض من المنى لم يدركه  إحســـــــاس


جميلة هذه اللقطة يا جيهان
قوية بيقين الإحساس
شكرا يا وردة الإحساس

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عالمنا..

لا يحتاج إلا 

لــِ

(أنا وأنت)

ليكتمل..





وعالمنا...

لا ينقصه سوى

......أنا

و

أنت.......

حتى يكتمل..

----------


## محمدغبراوى

ربما تجمعنا اقدارنا ذات يوم بعد ان عز اللقاء .فإذا انكر خل خله
وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء لاتقـــــــــل
شـــــأنا فإن الحظ شــــــــــــــاء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جميلة هذه اللقطة يا جيهان
> قوية بيقين الإحساس
> شكرا يا وردة الإحساس



أشكرك يا صديقتى الغالية على التفاعل والإحساس الراقي
تحياتي ندى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لا شئ** بعدك ؛*

 * يكفيني أو يرويني أو يسمني*
 * بالحيــــاة 
*








*
*

----------


## العسل المر

حضور يشبه الغيابات ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حضور يشبه الغيابات ...



بل حضور يشبه الشموس المشرقات  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إرجع يا وجعي لمطَرَحَك..هِم 
وليك حرية الإختيار..في النزَف أو في اللَم !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تسترضيني بصمتك وكأن في صمتك كل هواك  !!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إرفع رأسك

 حينما تتأملني ؛
 فأنا لا أسكن إلا العُـلا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سنين ..
بيسحبهم منها ..بالونة ورا التانية 
_برضاها ..وغصب عنها_
ولما خلصوا..
لامها على اختفاء الألوان !
وزقها وقال لها :
"إمشي ياللي مش معاكي بلالين"
وسابها وراح !

----------


## محمد أمير

*مازال عزفك يُبهرنى وايضا مازال يُكبلنى
 أسألكِ ما هو الطريق أليكِ سيدتى
 او كيف الهروب منكِ
 الكلمات باتت لا تسعفنى
 أتمنى ان تبعثرى مخاوفكِ بعيدا عنكِ*
*وان تأتى وانا .....................
أنتظــــــــــــرك*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الكره هو المرض فلا تتعب نفسك فى البحث عن دواء للحب

----------


## محمدغبراوى

_رَقَّ الحَدِيثُ عَـنِ الّّـذِي أَهْـوَاهُ__فَهُوَ القَرِيِبُ وَلـنْ أُحِـبَّ سِـوَاهُ__مَهْمَا تَبَاعَـدَتِ الـدّروبُ فإنَّـه__فِي مُقلتِـي لمَّـا تَغِـبْ رُؤْيَـاهُ__فَأَرَاهُ فِي نَومِي وإنْ عزَّ الكَـرَى__إنِّـي أسِيـر عشْقِـه وَهَــواهُ__هو نَبْضُ قلبٍ لم يذقْ طَعْمَ الهَوى__إلّا بكـأسِ رُضَـابِـه وصِـبَـاهُ_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم أخطيئ أبداً حين أحببتك بل كانت خطيئتي  إستمراري فى حبك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يحيرني إصرارك على الوصول 
 لأعمق نقطة فى إحساسي
 ، تربكني كثيرا فلسفتك في إقتحامي ، وكأني مدينة  بلا حصون ولا أبواب ولا أمجاد ؛ في التصدي والتمنع والدلال  !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أستغيث من الحياة بقولي :
 أحبــــــــكـ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم تخبرني أبداً كيف تجابه الشوق وحدك
 لم تخبرني
   وأنت المتسامي فوق حبك كيف كانت معركتك ؟  وكيف كان نصرك عليه أو ألوان هزيمتك به ؟؟ !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لنلتقي 

 يا صديق أحلامي
 لنلتقي
  على ظهر نجمة
 أو بين ضفتي محارة وبيننا لؤلؤة 
 لنلتقي
  خلف حدود العقول المبدعة 
 لنصنع قصة أخرى للعالم 
 لنلتقي
 هل تدري حقا كيف سيتغير وجه الأرض 
 حين
 نلتقـــــــي 
 ؟؟؟

----------


## اسير الغروب

*لا تسلم لغيرك زمامك وزمام امورك 
فـــــــإن تســـــلم لــغيرك زمامـــك
سيصبح كل من كان ورائك أمامــك

*

----------


## محمدغبراوى

*ما زلت في غيبوبة ادراك كلما اقتربت من**الارتواء**
**تلفحني حمم النيران مرتلة**تعاويذ الانهمار بسخاء**
**فلا توصد**انفاسك امام عواصم شوقي وقوافل النداء**
**للتدفق في شرايينك والوصول الي فيضانات الماء**
**والطواف علي تفاصيل ملامحك لكل ما فيك**اقتفاء**
**فقد انصهرت شموع الانتظار**علي موائد التصوف اشتهاء*

----------


## صدى الضمير

_جميل أن يرى الناس فيك جمالاً لم تراهـ في نفسك_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كي لا ينتبه الآخرون كل مساء ..
أصبتُكِ بالصمم..وكنتِ ضحيتي
فسامحيني وسادتي!

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

احيـــانا نقسم أَن لا نسامحـــهم

وأَن لا نغـــفر لهـــم

ولكـــن عند رؤيتهم 

تضعف قلوبنـــا المسكينةʚɞ
...

فتجـــبرنا على إِظهارِ الحـــب لهم

نعلم أنهم أَخطأوا في حقنـــا

ولكـــن قلـــوبنا 

تخلـــق أَلف عذرا لهـــم .♥♥

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

_إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته
فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...
ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة
لهذا الانسان الذي 
احببته..
اجعل من [ قلــــبك ]
مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته
فالحب [ اخــلاقً ]
قبل ان يكون مشاعر ... ~_

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

مااكثر القيود التي تربط الانسان بالحياه 

و لكن اعجبها جميعا

قيد الأمل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأكونُ يوما حــرة

 سأكونُ يوما ثــورة

 سأكونُ يوما

  خــطوة

 على درب الأبرار

 رحــمة

 تسترحم الظالمين

 نبــضة

  فى عروق المصلوبين

 كِــسرة  
 تسُد رمق الجائعين

 سجــدة

 تُضيء جباة الخاشعين

 غنــوة


 فى ليل المحزونين

 رقــة

  تُليِن بأس المتجبرين

 قطــرة

 يَطهُر بها الطغيان

 سأكونُ أنا

  مصــــــر

 ومن بعدي الطوفان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حين إنفجرت فيِ حبا
 وجدتني أصنع من بدائيات الحياة

 حيــــاة


 فمن أتربة أيامي بنيتُ قصرا
،

 وفي ندا زهرة أُنوثتي سبحتُ ...وارتويت
،

 ومن نافذة عينيك أطل قمرا 
 طاف بأحلامي فغمرها ضـوءا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يارجل تزاحمت بحضرته المعاني النبيلة

يارجل يقبع في نوايا الطيبين 

كأهازيج البطولة
 


أنت ...ياااااااااا أنت



يا من تستبقني دوما إلى الفردوس بخطوة،



لتؤمن لي خطواتي الهزيلة



يا لون الياسمين ، ونبض الخالدين ، وملاذ الخائفين



يا رجلي ..أنــــــا



وكل من عداك



(شِـرَاك)

----------


## العسل المر

*آه يا براح عمّال بيضيق ... !
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كلما أردت أن أتوقف فى المنتدى لحظات أتنفس فيها أمر من هنا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ليس الهروب من المشاكل جبنا بقدر الهروب ممن ومما نحب .

----------


## محمدغبراوى

*والكاس فاضت من حبك والقيد انكسر.**وعشنا كحبات المطر.**نروى الزهر ونبلل ثيابنا بالعطر.**حبيبتى كنتى وكنت.**ضوء لايتلاشى..**يبدد الظلام....فى دروبى ويرسم عناوينى.**وينمو كقلبك فوق صدرى وجبينى..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سَلِمتَ ليِ من كل بُـعد



وعِـند



ورغـد ؛ 


تحيـاه بعيدا عن قلبي

----------


## محمدغبراوى

*لا تسألني عن الندى فلن يكون ارق من صوتك**ولا تسألني عن وطني فقد اقمته بين يديك**ولا تسألني عن اسمي فقد نسيته عندما احببتك.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأغفو قليلا على



 همســك



فلا توقظني إلا بعد تمام



الحيــــاة

----------


## محمدغبراوى

*كيف اتواري من نهر حبـــــــــــك**وباي شيء استظل من جمر عشقك**وقد اصابتني سحر نظرات عــــينك**حين ناديتني ولها فجــــــــر لقاؤؤك**فصار سكنى اليك طوع استبداك**واغتالني مجون الشوق بجنونك*

----------


## hanoaa

أعلم أنى مازلت أحبك
و مازلت تعزف لحنك على أوتار قلبى
و هاهى عينى تدمع لمجرد أن حملنى شوقى إليك
فهل مازلت تذكرنى

----------


## بنت الحتة

* إياك ومؤاخاة الأحمق فإنه يريد أن ينفعك فيضرك .

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> * إياك ومؤاخاة الأحمق فإنه يريد أن ينفعك فيضرك .


*
ياسلام ياسلام
ع الحِكَم يابنت الحتة
هوا لسه فيه مؤاخاه ؟!!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عينـــاك 
فيهما إغـواء

الحقيقــة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليكن عزائي 
أنني لم أتورط كثيراً
في الحيـــــــــــاة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم تمنيت أن أتنفس الوطن برئتيك 

!!

علمتني كيف أحبه _ والأهم _ علمتني 

كيف هو يستحق أن

 أحبـــه

عزائي الوحيد أن من قاسمني قلبك كان الوطن

،

ومن حرمني حبك كان أيضا

 الوطـــــن

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

الحياة أفراح وأحزان .. ولكننى أرى أحزننا قد طغت على الأفراح
والزمن الجميل .. كان عكس ذلك ..أفراحه تطغى على الأحزان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تتجاوزني كلماتك 

تتقافز فوق حروف اسمي بوحشية حيوان

ضائع بين حقول النار ، ولم تصدق أبدا أن ناري كانت برداً وسلاماً على قلبك 

!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في كلماتي تبحث عن ذاتك ولا تبحث عني ،

حتى في نزفي آراك تجردني من كل معنى لا يحمل وجهك
 !!

يا سيدي 

بداخل تلك الأحرف أُنثى 

تحتـج

تصـرخ 

تمـوت
.

----------


## saydsalem

حرف بمنتهى الروعةومفردة تنبض بالأبداعراقني ماكتبت كثيرافدمت بكل خيرولك تحيتيد. السيد عبد الله سالمالمنوفية – مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أريد أن أبتعــــد



أريد أن أستند إلى جدار لا ينتمي لأرضك



أريد أن أشيح بناظري بعيداً عن شمسك



أريد أن أحزن



أتركني قليلا



لأحـــزن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مأخوذة أنا 

بشـــوقك

وصـــوتك

وقـــولك 

؛

حين تضيع منك كل أحرف الهوىَ 

ولا يبقى سوى

ياااااااا جميــلة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حين تنكشف الحقائق ــــــــــــــ (وانا معها)

أراني أنكــرها 

أزدريــها

أطعنــها 

؛

في صدقها طعنة لا تُروىَ بعدها أبدا

،









(وأنا معها)
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحتاج جدااااااا لكتفك

لتنام عليها
  أوجــاعي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حرف بمنتهى الروعةومفردة تنبض بالأبداعراقني ماكتبت كثيرافدمت بكل خيرولك تحيتيد. السيد عبد الله سالمالمنوفية – مصر


أشكرك لإطرائك الرقيق يا سيدي
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت أيها الطفل العاصي لقلبي دائما



لا تطلب سوى



الغفــران



ولا تقبل سوى



 الغفــران



ولا تُضَّيع سوى



 الغفــران
.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جناب المديرة 
كلما أحتجت  أن أتنفس آتى هنا لأقرأ ما يستجد من خواطرك البديعة
هنيئا لك آدميتك فى زمن الروبوتات
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جناب المديرة 
> كلما أحتجت  أن أتنفس آتى هنا لأقرأ ما يستجد من خواطرك البديعة
> هنيئا لك آدميتك فى زمن الروبوتات


بسعد دايما يا أحمد بوجودك هنا
 وبشكرك حقيقي على إطرائك الرقيق 
دمت بخير وسعادة 

 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكاد لا أعرفك وتكاد تجهلني



والحب بيننا مدن .. بزلازل الشك تتصدع



والقمر غائــم وباكـــي... والروح تنعي قاتلها



والقول أنت ، والصمت أنت



ولـغُّو الأيام



أنت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السقوطُ كان مُروِّع مِن قمةِ شاهقِ إحساسك


السقوطُ كان مُروِّع


!!

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حرفٌ ، سطر . صفحة فكتاب . جبال خبرات . ومازلنا كما نحن .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحقيقة المريرة التي خرجت بها من حكاياتي مع هذه الدنيا 
أنني لا أستحق

----------


## محمدغبراوى

آآه من جنون بُعدك 
حزن مرير ..والم رهيب 
لِـ قلبي المسكين
 وآآه من جنون شوقك نار وقيد ولهيب ..
احترق .. واحترق 
وما اجمل الاحتراق حباً وعشقاً بك .
تعالى ولون حياتي 
واغدقني حناناً حتى ارتوي .
يا من ملك الفؤادوكان له نبض الحياة 
وما زال حتى آخر الأنفآس ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أريد أن أتحرر منك ومني و من هذه الدنيا التي لم تؤمن بنا يوما..

----------


## محمد عبدالدايم*

سكون مغزول بشغف قادر على إذابة الحديد ...و خوف مشغول بقلب ينتظر تقرير المصير

----------


## غادة جاد

> سكون مغزول بشغف قادر على إذابة الحديد ...و خوف مشغول بقلب ينتظر تقرير المصير



(y) يا تلميذي النجيب

----------


## hanoaa

تظلمنى دوماً .... تتركنى أظلم نفسى.... أما آن لهذا الظلم أن ينتهى

----------


## اليمامة

يظل فى الهزيمة عزاء على الأقل لأننا حاربنا حتى انهزمنا ولم نجبن !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لدي  يقين.. حلم.. قناعة..إحساس 
لا أدري كنهه ؛
 يخبرني أن هذا الشعب العظيم سيجد  صياغة ما.. طريقة ما
 معجزة ينتظرها أو يصنعها..إلهام يقوده أو يقاد إليه 
  تجعله يحقن (بطرفة عين) دماء أبنائه ..تجعله بأقرب فجر ينتظر عشاقه،  سيحدث  شيئ في ضمير هذا الوطن يردنا لضمائرنا
 سننتصر..
 نعم سننتصر ..حتى على يأس  الهالكين .

----------


## hanoaa

_بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــك يا مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> _بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــك يا مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر_




وانا كمااااااااااااااان  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أينما يوجد الموت يوجد الصدق،  ولكن ليس بالضرورة 
 الحـــــق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الذين  يعرفون الحقيقة إما الكبااااار جدا أو الصغااااار جدا،  
أما ما بينهما من  المتمسِّحين في الحقيقة والمدّعين  للحقيقة
 فلا يعرفون عن الحقيقة شيئاً

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وتعُــود 


*وأغيبُ أنا*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحديث عنك صار مؤلما جدا
القلم يمزق شغاف القلب حين يهم بالتحدث عنك 
انت جرح متصل بشرايين الحرف 
أنت 
أنت ...مــــــــوت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سنعشق يوما
شجــــرة 
نستظل بها 
ونأوي إليها من حنين خـائب
أو عشق لئيــــم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وتعتريني رعشة اللقاء ، وخيبة الرجاء 
وذكرى صارت بعيدة ، وقلب ضاق
 بالوفـــاء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولأنك لا تبكي ؛ فسأبكي عنك

حبنــــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إعشقني بكل مفردات 
العشــــق
فانا امرأة لا ترضى بأقل من الكمال في 
الصــــدق
لا تُشيح بوجهك عني حين ابتسامك
دعني آراه
فحتى اليقين مع الهوى 
شـــــك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لطالما حلمت أني سأحب فقط
من يتحمل بكائي
ومضيت ..ومضى العمر
ولم أتعلم أبداً
كيف أبكي 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وإن إنكسارك عندي دونه الموت
فترفق بي ولا تستضعف إرادتي 
بهوانـــك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولم نطلب يوماً الكثير
فقط
شربة ماء ...وكلمة حب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأظل أكتب طيوري التي لم تحلق سوى  
على صفحات أوراقي
سأظل أكتب حرائقي التي لم تحرق سوى
 قلبي ودفاتر أيامي
سأظل أكتب جنوني الذي لم يتسكع سوى
على أرصفة سطوري 
سأظل أموت بك حبا 
وأعيش بك هما 
وأناضل فيك
 نفسا ...نفسا
سأظل
وإن غبتُ أنا.. وغبتَ أنت 
سيبقى دفتري يروي عنا 
ما عجزنا عن فعله  
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مآسـاتي أكبر منك
فلا تستعظم نفسك وتظن أنك قاتلي
فاوالله ماقتلني إلا
 نفســـي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبــك
ليل ابدأ به نهـاري
ونهار أختم به أحـلامي

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

زمن جميل ..وزمان أغبر .. طالب ناس تزيل عنه الغبار ..
زمن جميل .. وزمان أقفر .. كالقبور ..
زمن جميل .. وزمان فاقد الهوية ..
زمن جميل .. وزمان .. تبكى منه الدموع .. 
زمن جميل .. ولو كنت قادر على البكاء .. لبكيت .. وبكت معى الضلوع ..
زمن جميل .. وزمان .. ضيع القلوب والعقول والضمائر والمشاعر وحتى الأحاسيس..
زمن جميل .. كنت فيه .. وعشته..وحبيته .. وعشقته ..
............وزمان .. أصبحت أكره العيش فيه ..
سامحونى .. دى حقيقة ..مش أختيار..
والله دموعى على يدى والكيبورد .. وأيضا دون أختيار .. ::

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

حينما تعرفت أليك ..هل أخطأت؟
وحينما أحببتك .. هل أخطأت؟
وعندما أردت أن أحافظ عليك ..
هل أخطأت ؟
وعندما أعطيتك .. كل مشاعرى .. لك وحدك ..
هل أخطأت ؟
لا .. ياسيدتى ..
أنت من أخطأ ..وليس أنا ..
فأعذرينى ..
أنت لست جديرة..لا بحبى ولا أحترامى..
سامحينى ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الشتـــــــــاء
هو أنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*




أنتظــــــــــــــــــــر ك
وانتظـــر المـــــوت
أيهما الأقرب ..أو الأصدق*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أحبــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــك**
يالها من نهاية 
!!!!!



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لتتذكروا
 أيها الهائمون حول حياتي
كدخــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــان 
يعميني ولا أمسكه
أنني 
*مهمة جدا*
مهمة لدرجة الإحبـــــــــــــــــــا  ط والتعــــــــــــــــاسة

----------


## hanoaa

أحبك كما لم أحب أحداً قبلك 
و كما لن أحب أحداً بعدك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتعرف ؟ 
 أريد ان أموت 
ليس يأساً ، ولا هروباً من مآساة 
ولكنه فقط أكثر 
واقعــــــــــــــــــــية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شكرا
 لكل الهامسين بالصدق
وإن تلعثمت الحروف وتخلت عن زخرفها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عند الفقراء 
يكون للزمن دلالات مختلفة
عند الفقراء
 يكون للسعادة معايير مختلفة
عند الفقراء 
يكون للموت حزن مختلف
عند الفقراء
 يكون للحياة 
حيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة مختلفـــــــــــة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليت لي كف آخر
غير هذا (الفاشل) في إقتناص سلامك ، 
أو التدثر بأصابعك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قالت له برجاء :
أريد ان أرقص 
فجاوبها بستياء :
لتفعلي ....على جثتي 
فأطرقت وهمست :
بل تفعل روحي ....على جثتي 
أنــــــــــــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مآساتك
 أنك قمراً وسط نجوم ذابلة وثقوب سوداء
مآساتك
 أنك  الجميل وسط كل ألوان قبحهم
مآساتك 
يااااااغريب ..رضاك بالقليل
مآساتك 
 أنــــــــــا 
وهــــــــَوى
وبضع أصابع في
     منديل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وعندي أمنيـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــة
تموت كل أيامي 
وتحيا ...هيــــــــــــَ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*وأنــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــا*
والقلب المطعون حباً
وخيــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــانة
نهفو لصدر الغفران
كي يعتق أحلاماً كم أشقت 
دنيــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــانـــــــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألها بلوم وعتاب :

إلى متى ستعطين بلا مقابل ؟!

فجاوبته بسخرية مريرة:

وهل منحتني الدنيا شيئاً ولم آخذه ؟!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل عام وأنت بخير 
بحب
بفضل من الله و
ســــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــتر
كل عام وأنت أسعد ..اهنأ
وللقلب أقــــــــــــــــرب
كل عام وأنت بمجد ..برغد
شيمتك الوفا ...وغايتك العلا
وأنــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لكنها أنـــــــا 
سفيهة الأحلام
جئت إلى هذا العالم كي أحلـــــــــــــم ... ويُحلــــــــــم بي
وكنت شاهداً على خيبات أحلامي ...وأحلامهم
كعابر سبيل خطوت 
بلا إنتظــــــار
ولا حضـــــور
ولا ذكـــــــرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا يعنيني إختناق القلب
ولا إحتراق العمر
ولا العويل الآتي من ثكالى الشوق
يعنيني فقط 
أن تودعني وداعا يليق بهذا
العشق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى السيد جودو:
سأنتظرك.... وسأعشقك
بل أعشقكــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لأنك لا تخون ، ولا تهيم حباً بذاتك
وأنا ...أنا وحدي
أولويتك القصوى
السيد جودو:
لن يكون بيننا وداع – حتى وإن لم نلتقي- فقط الوفاء
الوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء للفكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى روحي الخربة ..
أعدك أنك لن تصبحي مزاراً سياحياً

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيها الدامع فوق صخور لا تعرف
الرحمة
نأيت بهمك عن قلب يشتاقك
ضمة
وأبيت العود لجنان تمنحك
السلوى
كفاك ...كفاك
فلم يعد للفرح نفحة
يرزقها العمر
أو 
تتوسلها الدمعة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قلت لك مراراً أنك تكملني
(وهذه حقيقة)
ولكني تذكرت فجأة 
أن لا أحد يعيش كاملاً
.

----------


## صفاء العشري

كم هنالك حاجة لنشر السلام والمحبة في وسط البشرية والعالم الذي نعيشة..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أنا لا أحبك*
بل مكبلة بكــــــــــ 
وبالأملـــــــــــــــــ
وبالحيـــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــاة
وبملامحي التي تراها
وتسكنهــــــا
وتهجرهـــــــــا 
وتقتلهــــــــــــــــا
في كل مرة تنطق فيها كلمة
أحبــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــكــــــــــــــ  ــ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل شموسي غربت في ليلك
وبحتُ بأسراري للأعداء
ســــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــافرتُ للــــــــــــوراء
هُـــــــزمــــــــت
وأُقتُلِعت 
وماعاد لي جذور ترتوي بحياة
قل لي بربك
ماذا بقي لي 
؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> كل شموسي غربت في ليلك
> وبحتُ بأسراري للأعداء
> ســــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــافرتُ للــــــــــــوراء
> هُـــــــزمــــــــت
> وأُقتُلِعت 
> وماعاد لي جذور ترتوي بحياة
> قل لي بربك
> ماذا بقي لي 
> ؟؟


رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا
 :y:   :y: 
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا


أشكرك يا أحمد على إطرائك الرقيق 
تحياتي ...وكل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تراك أحسست بأصابعك وهي تربت على قلبي في ذاك المساء
؟!
....
أنا لا أعتقد 
....
ولكني مع هذا أشكرك لأنك منحتني في "لحظة" كل الحياة 
وكانت كل سعادة هذه "اللحظة" ملكي أنا وحدي
فشكراً لك على هذا السخاء الذي لم تقصده أبداً.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتعجب كيف ترانى لطيفا وساحرا رغم أنى
لا أطيق نفسى

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ويحملني نسيم الشوق فتلقاني رياح الذنب فتوقعني وكأنني أذنبُ حين اشتاقُ.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نغافل كبرياءنا 

ونتلاقى 

وكأن عشقنا قد تحور فينا
وصار غريزة تبقينا
تعاند فينا الغرور
وتحارب فينا النفور

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا تتركنى أتضور عشقاً بحضرتك
 ؟؟
هل أوصدت باب كرمك فى وجه أشواقى
؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يحبني أحد مثلك
ولا حتى  أنا 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ودائماً الوداع مخزي ..مخذل
ولا حلم في وداع يليق
وداع يطيق
كل هذا الوجع
!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صرتُ أؤمن بقدري إيماناً شديداً
أؤمن به إلى الدرجة التي تجعلني
 لا ألوم فيها أبداً أحداً 
هزمني 
أو خانني
 أو رحل بعيداً عن أحلامي
.

----------


## TAMARA KALED

انشغلت بإفراح قُلوبٍ من حولي وَ نسيت قلبي... فما كان منه إلا أن غافلني وَ رحل إليك 

أفتقده بِشِـــــدة ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحب

؟

!!


ليس لهُ فيِّ شيئاً
وليس ليِّ فيهِ شيئاً
تحررنـــــا
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

آترانا سنلتقي في عالم آخر غير هذا العالم البائس؟!!!!
لأول مرة أشعر بالسعادة أننا لن نلتقي تحت قبة جحيم هذا العالم
ممتنة أنا لموت حب كان أطهر من أن يدنس
هنــــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سكت اللحن ...ومات النغم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت ..ادفأ ما انتمى لي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إقترب مني ولا تُبالي 
،
لا تُبالي حتى بالعمر المهدر 
وبفزع الأحلام على عتبات حضورك 
،
لا تُبالي بعنادي وكبريائي المطعون
لا تُبالي بصرخات القلب المأزوم
،
لا تبالي بطفلك المشاكس
حين يسكب أحباره على نصوع قلبي
،
لا تُبالي كما كنت دائما
لا تُبـــَاليِ
ومُدَّ يدك وانتزع جوهرتك من صدري 
قبلــها
وأعدها لي
وأعدني لك
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت ..وبضعة أساطير
من صنعتم مأساتي في هذا العالم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألتُ قلبي عنك 
فحار وتلعثم
ثم أطرق وتكلم : لا أعلم ...لا أعلم
عاري يا أيها النبيل أني
 لا أعلـــم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كنت أظن أن سعادتك هى مبتغاى
غير أنك عندما تقلدت عقدك
وكدت تطيرين به فرحا
إعتصر الحزن قلبى
لا لأنك سعيدة
بل لأنك زعمت بأن عقدك المزيف
قد  نظم بكريم الأحجار

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نرزق الكلمات كما ترزق الطير في الصحاري
أما الحب..!!
 فهو رزقنا العاصي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تتعذب ؟!

لم أقصد ...ولم يقصدني غيره !

العذاب قدرنا فلا تسلني عن فاعله ومفعوله
كن مثلي أمامه
صـــــامت أو ...لا مبـــالي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشكو لكَ نوائب الدهرِ
وكأنك ليِ
وكأنك منيِ
وكأنك هنا
..
!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أذكر كيف يبدأ لقاءنا 
ولا كيف ينتهي
،
وتتمزق ذاكرتي بين آلمين
آلم سكين ينغمد في القلب
وآلم نفس السكين 
وهو يخرج منه 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألته عنك _في الواقع _ أنا اسأل كل إنسان عنك
دون أن يشعر ...ودون أن أُفصح
أنت مقصدي الدائم من وراء كل سؤال
ورجائي الخائب في كل إجابة أسمعها
أو آراها
أو يوحى لي بها
...
ليس ثمة عزاء في سؤالي عنك
أو صمتي عنك
ولا شيء يمكنني أن أفعله
أو لا أفعله
يخلي بيني وبين فقدك
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل رجل جالسته
أو حاورته 
أو راودني عن "ذاتي"
،،
كنتَ منهُ على أقصى الحقيقة
وفي بؤرة الأحلام
وفوق فوهة البركان
،
ولم أكُن أجدني إلا هناك
حيث مقامُكَ أنت
...
آآآآه يا مستبد
!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وتلك الضمةُ "الأنيقة"
لم تكن لتُسكِنْ رعشة الفقد
ليااااااال طويلة
فيالا قسوتك حين تهجر
ويالا قسوتك حين تلقى
!!

----------


## علاء هلالى

كنت اظن ان الايام ستنسينا ذاك اليوم

لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــن 
اصبح يوم فراقنا صفحة فى حياتنا 
ترفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــض 
ان تنطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عبث كنت
وخاطر دنيء مر على قلبي
فدنس طهره
ليس لك في شيئا ...ليس لك في شيئا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل خذلان حدث قبلك
ممتنة له 

لأنه كان يدبر لقائي بك

وكل خذلان حدث بعدك
لا شأن لي به

لأنك كنت معي تقنعني بشتى
أنواع الألم
أن المك ليس بعده ألم


صالحتني على أوجاع الدنيا

*بوجعــــك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اسألك عني
وقولك في
يهزمني
!
جاوبت
واختصرت
وأسهبت 
وأنا بين يديك
أجتر أميتي بالحياة
،
وتلوكني معانيك كمفردة
كحشو ..كإطناب
بلا معنى ولا ضرورة
،
يا معلمي الأول والأخير

أحسنت
.

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

*ننتظر .. وننتظر .. والايام تأتى بعكس ما ننتظر ..ولكن ..!
لا يمكن لنا سوى الأنتظار لعل القدر يأتى لنا بما نريد ..
فهى ليست أوهام ..أنها حقيقة الأيام ..والزمان والمكان ..
والوضع الذى نحن فيه الآن ..!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تجتمع الأضاد في نفس الوريد 
والقلب نار ...والدم جليد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وننتهي لنبدأ ...وبعض الحب خلود

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وكان من عجائب قدري
تلك الرسالة التي وجدتها ملقاة في 
صندوق أحلامي
"هذا الأناني ...يحبــك"
!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما معنى أن تحبني؟
أن ترزق الطير قُوتها وأكون شاهدا على فرحتها ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وعد ..

سأعيش الحياة دوما ...بقلب راحل

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

*ربى سبحانك..
لا أعلم ما تحمله لى الأيام ..
ولكن ثقتى بأنك معى ... تكفينى ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يضيق الجسد 
وتنتعل الروح
البــدن
ونخاف الصراخ
فنفسد الحياة
المدعــاه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أجيد العشق 
وبليدة في الحب 
وأغترب كثيرا في دروب المودة
أنكفيء على وجهي مرات عدة
حين يطاردني أحدهم بوردة 
هذا ليس خجل.. ولا وجل 
وانا لست بصنم ..أو حجر
فوجهي مثخن بالجراح 
وفؤادي بالقبل
 ربما 
ربما 

تلك طريقتي للإحتفاظ 
ببعض الامل
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صرت أرملتك 

وأنا على العهد 

مهما غواني

 الوعيد


يا بعيد

،

يا عنيد 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خائف؟
لا عليك ..فأنت إنسان
وأسعدُ جدا حين يذكرك شيء
بِكــ
،
لن أفتعل طغيان
ولا حرمـان
،
وفي هذا الميدان
سأكون شجرة

ونخلة
وحقل رمان
انا معك دائما كما 
خُلِقت


لا تخف
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأفوز يوما بقلبك
فأنت جائزتي
وطرح صبري المر
،
هذه ليست هلوثات
ولا أمنيات 
ولكنه طريقي الوحيد
لتحقيق الذات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأدعوك وهماً
فقط ليتركنا الآخرون وشأننا
فلدينا الكثير من الأشياء
لنبكي من أجلها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سيجيء الربيع حتى وإن لم نهتدي
فالجمال لا يخفيه الضلال ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك ...وأنا لست سعيدة على الإطلاق
فليس في سواك
وليس بي إلاك
ولا يوجد في نهاية النفق 
سوى عينك وأنفك وشفتاك
إطمئن فلقد أحسنت القتلة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أحبك ...وأنا لست سعيدة على الإطلاق
> فليس في سواك
> وليس بي إلاك
> ولا يوجد في نهاية النفق 
> سوى عينك وأنفك وشفتيك
> إطمئن فلقد أحسنت القتلة


تصحيح خطأ نحوي  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنا نتسابق
للنهــاية
وقد فزت أنت ..
هذا كل ما جرى
فلماذا إذا تغرقني الدموع
؟؟
أهي حسرة المهزوم
؟
أم لأنك لم تتوقف
لتستطلع أمري
حين كسرت قدمي 
في منتصف السباق
؟!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في ذات مساء بعيد قريب
قلت لي بصوت عجيب:
"كيف يمكن لامرأة أن تحبني؟!"
ظننتك تمزح
أو تتواضع
أو تستحثني لأبوح بهواك أكثر
ولكنك كنت كعهدي بك دائما
صــادق
صادق.. إلى حد الصدمة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أعلم أنى مازلت أحبك
> و مازلت تعزف لحنك على أوتار قلبى
> و هاهى عينى تدمع لمجرد أن حملنى شوقى إليك
> فهل مازلت تذكرنى



تصوري يا عزيزتي ؟ صرت ممتنة للمآتم ، ومعجبة بمجالس العزاء
ففيها تتساند القلوب المفجوعة ، وتتلى آيات الصبر ، وتنجلي السكينة
أما انا أصطلي فقدك وحدي ..فذاك وربي
عين العذاب ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا صاحبي الغريب:
لا تتأملني كثيرا 
فالعين تخدع ..والقلب يصفع ..والأيام ترحل 
ولا شيء يبقى 

صدقني 

لا شيء يبقى.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إشتقت لرقصاتي الذبيحة أمام عينيك
 تخيل؟
فكل شيء في حضورك له لذة وسعادة
 حتى الجحود ..والنفور ..والبلادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ينتهي الوقت

ويقلق الأهل
ولا ينتهي الكلام 
ولايرتوي القلب 
من الهمــــــــــــس
..،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكتبوا على باب قبري :
"حاولت أن تحيا .."

----------


## جيهان محمد على

- تخافين الموت؟ 
-نعم.. .. و لكني أخاف الحياة أكثر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أكترث لما سيصبح عليه العالم بعدي
لا أكترث للحب 

والأحلام 

والتمني


سأكون ممتنة فقط للعذاب الذي فارق قلبي
إنتظـــــــاركـــ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يعد لنا ثمن 
فالعملة التي كانت تشترينا... بطلت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هبوط طير بالقرب منك
ربما يذكّرك
انه لا يزال لديك قلب ..تأنس له الطير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحب الخريف ..
يجعل شجني مبررا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن الوقوع في الحب عمل شجاع ...شجاع جدا 
يتطلب منك أن تواجه أنانيتك ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

والآن .. لم تعد وحيدا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم هو موقف عظيم ..مهيب.. مبهر،
ان كل شيء حولك ...وبداخلك 
يدعوك للانهيار. .للاستسلام 
وتبقى ثابتا. .ثابتاااااا

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

آيه الجمال ده ابدعتي وتفوقتي ع نفسك ما شاء الله 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> آيه الجمال ده ابدعتي وتفوقتي ع نفسك ما شاء الله


أشكرك يا عزيزتي على إطرائك الرقيق 
تحياتي لك الدائمة  :f:

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> أشكرك يا عزيزتي على إطرائك الرقيق 
> تحياتي لك الدائمة


لا شكرًا ع كلمة حق تقال 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك..
فهلا توقفت عن سؤالك عن مكاني
فلست أملك ولا يملكني سوى الفراغ
وتلك الكلمة البلهاء ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لا شكرًا ع كلمة حق تقال 
> 
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام


في هذا الزمن كلمة الحق لابد وأن تشكر ...كثيييييييراااااا 

 ::

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> في هذا الزمن كلمة الحق لابد وأن تشكر ...كثيييييييراااااا


صباح الخير اولا 
فعلا معك حق احنا ف زمان صعب جدا اللهم اخرجنا من الدنيا سالمين وشكرا من قلب 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعشق نجمة
وهل تعشق النجمات زلفى؟
وأستعين بالصبر وبالحياة 
وبكل سلاح وجد
أو أدعيا
عللي ...عللي
أخشى 
.

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> أعشق نجمة
> وهل تعشق النجمات زلفى؟
> وأستعين بالصبر وبالحياة 
> وبكل سلاح وجد
> أو أدعيا
> عللي ...عللي
> أخشى 
> .


رااااااائعه جداااا
سلمت يمناكي 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رااااااائعه جداااا
> سلمت يمناكي 
> 
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


أشكرك يا قمر : f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

-لماذا مات ؟
-لقد رحلت محبوبته
وماذا فى هذا؟
-لقد كان يتنفسها
-ماذا سندون فى شهادة وفاته ؟
-أكتب..مات بإسفكسيا الإختناق !

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> -لماذا مات ؟
> -لقد رحلت محبوبته
> وماذا فى هذا؟
> -لقد كان يتنفسها
> -ماذا سندون فى شهادة وفاته ؟
> -أكتب..مات بإسفكسيا الإختناق !


ما شاء الله سلمت يمناك 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ما شاء الله سلمت يمناك 
> 
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


سلمك الله من كل سوء يا ريم  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وتبقى أكبر
 خســاراتـي 
السـقوط على
 صـدركـ 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

المــوت هـو :
أن تراقبني بصمت ...كغريب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

غريق كنت ..
وكنتُ أشد غرقا منك ...وفيك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كمن يعتاد عاهته وعجزه 
؛

أحبــــكــ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انا لا أذكرك ..
أنت فقط تفيض مني حين امتلائي بالوجع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قبلك لم أختبر الموت أبدا 
وحين عانقتني بتمرد تحسد عليه 
أدركت مترادفات كثيرة للاحتضار ؛
وعرفت ان "فن الحب" يستحيل مآساة كبرى
حين تكون حدوده ذراعاك ، 
وفكرة طارئة تنهش عقلك...وتطعن قلبي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إطمئن .. لا تخف .. انا معك 

 كلمات بسيطة لكنها تحمل معاني عميقة كفيلة بإزالة الهموم 

وتطييب الجروح 

قلها لأحدهم حتى وإن كنت لا تعنيها ..

تصدق بها على أرواح وحيدة 

و خــائـفة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أصابعي مجروحة بك
لم تعد قادرة على بذلك على الورق
تعرج حين ترتطم بأحرفك
وتبكي كطفل 
إذ تتذكر فجأة أنك لم ترَ يوما 
كل هذا الدم 
المسفوح منها ...إليك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أغار عليك

حتى من أولئك اللائي لا قبل لي بحسنهن
،

أغار عليك بانكسار مريع 
وأعرف أنك غير وفي

،

أغار على لحظة آمنتُ بها حد الجنون 
ثم لفظتها باستهانة طفل ملول

،

أغار من كي النار 

الذي لا زال يهذي باسمك

وما علمت..،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إني معك
هذا قدر لا أستطيع دفعه عن صدري
أما عن المسمار المغروس في ظهري
فلا شأن لك به 
فهذا بعض صبري..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حين يسألون مني الصورة 
في ذاك العالم الموازي 
سأقول :
كانت لي طفولة سعيدة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أينما يممت وجهي 
تصافحني الحياة بحزن عظيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيها الباحثون عن قمرا في الليالي الظالمة 
المـظلــمة 
لا تصدقوا ادعائهم علينا بالشعر 
فما كتبنا إذ كتبنا إلا لأننا
عشقنــــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت الأقرب يا غريب
كل ما في الأمر أن روحي نطقتك
فلينصت العابرون لاسمك
ويخشعوا ..،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

آآآآه كم أحببتك 
ولم تمر على الخاطر
 لحظة أنوثة واحدة 
أبدعتها إمرأة 
إلا وتمنيت أن أكونها 
مـعكــ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

توقفت اليوم عن مناداتك حبيبي

لن أطرقك بعد اليوم إلا باسمك الجديد 

"وهمي"

أخيرا وجدت طريقة أستمر بها في حبك 

دون أن يعترضني ضميري 

أو هذا العالم الثرثار 

وأنت ..؟

كيف حالك يا وهمي

و

همي ؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بي جدب

وغروب يكافح ليكتمل

ارتسم

بديار الأفق 

غـربـة

وأكثري رفض

 وثــورة

هواني الوداع 

و

الضيـاع

وهواني بكـ

كان أكثر من محتمل

..

.

!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل الحكايا التي تمنيت ان أقصها عليك ولم تسمعها 
ماتت في قلبي
انا الآن في حضرتك امرأة بلا تاريخ
وحاضري الوحيد 
(لحظة وداع)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتى الغرباء لهم أصدقاءهم ..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يكن بيننا عهد

  لكنك خنت 

خنت بسمات الرضا لقلب شقي
 ..
.

----------


## alsab3ee

الحب مش شعر وقوالة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الحب مش شعر وقوالة


صحيح ..
بس الحقيقة مبقاش باقي منه غير قوالة

----------


## alsab3ee

فكره جميله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف أمحو تاريخك من قلبي ؟
آلا تكفي الخيانة سبباً لأفعل ؟!
خيانة الأجساد لا تعنيني كثيرا ...بل قتلني منك 
خيانة
الأمـــــــلــــ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس لدي ما أقدمه لأحد
؛
هذا العالم ظل يرفضني طويلا 
إلى أن أقنعني 
برفضه
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأعلم أن "السر" فيك
ولكني قررت أن أحيا 
جاهلة 
.

----------


## ابن البلد

> وأعلم أن "السر" فيك
> ولكني قررت أن أحيا 
> جاهلة 
> .


 :y:  :y:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 


 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحببتك أكثر مما ينبغي 
أحببتك أكثر حتى ...من ذنبك

----------


## عاشق النيل

كيف لأ أشتاقك سيدتي !؟! وأنتي من جعل للحب معنى والفففف معنى !!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وهل صمدنا ؟
وهل نأينا ؟
وهل عشقنا ؟
متى
متى 
متى نتوقف عن الاسئلة الخاطئة ؟
لكم أتعبنا السؤالَ يا حبيبي 
فمتى نصدق أننا
 "الإجابة" 
ولا سؤال في العالم يمكنه أن يحتوينا أو
يقصينا 
.
!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أجمل أماني المساء ....حديثك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تكسر عظامي بلسانك 
ماذا عساي ان أقول 
هزمتني مرة أخرى ..!
يالك من جاني.. ومقتول

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"هذا العطش لا حيلة لي فيه " 
حقيقة بديهية ربما تفسد قوانين ( الانتخاب الطبيعي) 
عند بعض العقول... والقلوب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

منذ أن أيقنت أنك الهواء الذى أتنفسه و أنا أسير لنوبات السعال .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ـ سأخبرك سراً
ـ هههههههه
ـ لماذا تضحك ؟!
ـ لأن كل ما تخبريني به أسرار يا عزيزتي
ـ وهل هذا سيء أم جيد ؟
ـ سيء جدا
ـ كيف هذا ؟
ـ لأنك تخبريني عن حقائقكِ التي لا أعرفها ، خفاياكِ المجهولة والعزيزة عليك
أخص تفاصيلك الملتصقة بروحك و وجودك.. تخبريني
دائما تخبريني ..!
وأنا أريد أن أراها..أراها
ولا أسمـعـهـا
هل رأيت مدى جحودك بحبنا و قسوتك عليه ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم تهدني شيئا. ..بإستثناءك 
ربما لهذا أهدهدك كل ليلة على صدري 
تتوقف دموعك ...ويبدأ نحيبي

----------


## reda laby

*صلوا معايا على النبى 
 الهادى الحبيب الكوكبى*
*رب الاخلاق الطيبى*

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

انتظار جرح ..
قاومت الحياة في إنتظار أن يعود إليها بكل الحياة .. ( عاد ) .. فعرفت أنه استلب حياتها بلا مقابل منذ اللحظة الأولى التي قررت فيها أن تنتظره !!

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

لبيك لا شريك لك ..!!
حين ذهب لأميركا طاف بالبيت الأبيض سبعاً، وسعى بين الديمقراطيين والجمهوريين سبعاً، ثم حلق رأسه بعدما قدم أضحيته وعاد لبلاده وسط تهليلات شعبه !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

و مما يخاف ..
إن كنتُ أنا في صفه ضدي ..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حدثني 

فللحديث معك معان أخرى .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أجبني
و رد لي اعتباري أمام نفسي ..
هل أنت الرجل الوحيد الذي تجاهلني
أم الرجل العنيد الذي سجنني بضوء عينيه؟ !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قصائدي المشبوهة... طريدة العدالة

يقع ظلمها فقط على أصابعي المخذولة

تستبيح لنفسها الحقيقة

تهبني الومض ..والنبض

وبعض إشارات الحياة المدسوسة

،

قصائدي الرخيصة

تكلفني فقط بضع رشفات من قهوتي قليلة السكر

ودموع غزيرة
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كانت تجيد فن المسافات
فلما انتهت جميعها
صارت كسيحة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لأنك عادى بشكل إستثنائى .. و بسيط حد التعقيد ..أدمنت وضوحك الغامض .. و غموضك الواضح ..و مفاجآتك المتوقعة !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سنكتفي بالدوران حول من نحب 
 لربما نضيء ... أو نفنى في ضياءهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم يكن أحد يعلم أنها أبدا لم تبتسم  
 خداع كبير عاشت به ..و لم تكذب 
 لم تنفرط كبهجة مدوية
  و لم تلتئم إلا بنفسها 
 لم تستأذن لتدخل  العالم
  و لم تقتحمه لفرط تأدبها 
 فكانت (المهذبة)  التي خجلت أن تعيش .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى كل من يهمه الأمر 
 إلى الجميع :
 لقد توقفت عن قبول النياشين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال 
 "أحذري... انت تنسحبين من العالم "
 -- غير صحيح 
 انا فقط أتدخل على قدر استطاعتي ،
 فأنا لا أحتمل البشر طويلا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تذكرت الآن أنني لم أشعر بمذاق قبلتك الأولي أبدا
ربما لأنها كانت ضمن سيناريو (خديعتك الكبري)
و ربما لأنني لم أدرك حينها أنك تقبلني.. حقا
وربما لأنني كنت مأخوذة بك
لدرجة أنني لم أشعر بشفاهك
و هي ..تطعنني
هل تذكر مذاقها أنت ؟؟!!


أم كنت منشغلا بلملمة أشيائي ...و تركي
!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس للقادم من  أهمية.. 
فقد كان كل ما كرهنا 
و كل ما خفنا 
وكل ما أوجعنا …! 
 لن أهتف بعد اليوم 
(من الطارق؟! )
  فكل الطوارق
( أجساد خشبية)

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

لن يكون هناك ألم ولا فناء فلماذا اخشي من الموت وهو بداية الحياة
ولن يحاسبني الا الله الذي ما رأيت منه الا الخير
ولماذا لا اعيش متفائلة وقد ضمنت ان معي الله
وما الذي يعيقني عن السعادة وهي الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يملكها احد ولن يمن على احد باعطائها لي
وما الذي يخيفني ما دمت في قعر الزجاجة ولن اسقط اكثر من ذلك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لن يكون هناك ألم ولا فناء فلماذا اخشي من الموت وهو بداية الحياة
> ولن يحاسبني الا الله الذي ما رأيت منه الا الخير
> ولماذا لا اعيش متفائلة وقد ضمنت ان معي الله
> وما الذي يعيقني عن السعادة وهي الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يملكها احد ولن يمن على احد باعطائها لي
> وما الذي يخيفني ما دمت في قعر الزجاجة ولن اسقط اكثر من ذلك


كلماتك لمستني جدا يا عزيزتي ولم استطع تجاوزها ...
هوني عليك فبقدر ألم كلماتك بها ايضا ما تضمدين به جراحك ...تمنياتي لك بالسعادة والخير كله  ::  ::  ::

----------

